# Diseño de un Amplificador de Ocho Canales



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2013)

Bueno... la verdad que viendo esta foto de mi sistema multiamplificado...

Ver el archivo adjunto 101986

todo parece indicar que el cachivacherío de amplificadores ya excede el espacio permitido  y hay que tomar alguna medida al respecto.

Creo que ya lo comenté antes, pero lo que voy a hacer es diseñar un amplificador de 8 (ocho) canales que sean configurables por pares como Single-Ended o BTL. De esta forma puedo excitar los satélites en modo SE y el/los subwoofers en modo BTL, y todo usando un solo "gabinete" de amplificadores.

Lo que van a ver a lo largo de este tema no es nada de otro planeta, sino un rejunte de algunos módulos ya publicados y otros que yo he diseñado para mí por motivos de espacio, potencia y dimensiones finales del conjunto.

Este amplificador es, básicamente , una óctuple etapa de potencia de 50W por canal, lo que dá un total de 400W de pico. Para mantener el diseño simple y sin ajustes, los amplificadores estarán basados en chips TDA7294 alimentados con ±31V en configuración SE o en  ±25V en configuración BTL (o SE... acá no importa) de manera de estar siempre dentro de márgenes de potencia y disipación "manejables". El diseño de los amplis con el TDA7294 es extremadamete simple ya que no tiene controles de mute ni de stand-by (por que no los necesitan) y van montados por pares en un PCB doble faz diseñado a tal efecto (o sea... hay cuatro PCB para todos los amplis). El circuito es el que está en el PDF adjunto, pero copio la imagen acá para saber de que hablamos:

​ 
Como verán, este diseño está basado en las recomendaciones del datasheet, pero tiene capacitores de mayor valor en el bootstrap y en el desacople de DC, por que los valores recomendados restringen mucho las bajas frecuencias (y tal vez deba aumentarlos un poco mas).

Además, cada pareja de amplificadores está equipada con un *protector de parlantes y mute on/off basado en el uPC1237* que presenté hace tiempo y que funciona excelentemente bien, mas un relay cuadruple inversor con contactos en paralelo para minimizar las pérdidas.

Por último, cada pareja de amplificadores recibe la señal de excitación por medio de un módulo desbalanceado que pemirte configurar la operación de la pareja como estéreo o mono BTL. El diseño es simple y ya lo usé en el ampli de 100+100W que presenté _*por acá*_*,* y está basado en el *Proyecto 87* de ESP, solo que este tiene incorporada una llave DPDT para conmutar esterero/mono BTL y una RCA doble para conectar las entradas directamente





​ 
Finalmente, no hemos hablado de la fuente de alimentación, pero lleva dos transformadores + rectificadores + filtros, donde cada trafo alimenta a cuatro chips amplificadores, y cada trafo maneja una potencia como de 350 VA, así que tiene energía para dar y prestar.

En fin....el tema no es la gran cosa, pero voy a ir subiendo acá los avances por que si tengo que documentarlo yo... no lo voy a hacer nunca, y tal vez a alguien le sea útil.

*Importante:*
Antes de que empecemos: No me pidan el diseño del PCB doble faz!!! Es un diseño muy compacto (45 x 95 mm) y que por economía y facilidad de hechura no tiene agujeros metalizados, así que está diseñado para hacer los cambios de cara usando los terminales de algunos componentes o bien, poniendo un "pelo" soldado a ambos lados. De esta forma, el armado es un vedadero lío, y además, aún no ensayo el PCB completo y eso me va a llevar un tiempo. De todas formas, les dejo una imagen del layout definitivo:

​


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 27, 2013)

Re-buenisssimo , Doc !! 
Te quiero ver para poner todos los disipadores y ventiladores , supongo que viniendo de Ud. será una obra de arte .
Muy nobles los 7294 ! tengo un par de pares en BTL funcionando hace rato , sumamente maltratados y se portan . 
Supongo que lo que dijiste del Stdby y mute es porque no le vas a hacer circuiteria...porque que los tiene, los tiene .
Asi que espero los avances y no se prive de dar envidia!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2013)

AntonioAA dijo:


> *Te quiero ver para poner todos los disipadores y ventiladores* , supongo que viniendo de Ud. será una obra de arte .


Jua!! Eso es todo un tema. Tengo cuatro disipadores ZD-14 de 100 x 100 mm y en cada uno de ellos va una pareja de TDAs. En mi imaginación , los propios disipadores son las paredes laterales del gabinete (2 x cada lado) con las aletas hacia afuera, y los frentes y tapas son 100% estilo PolloX  . Ahora voy a cambiar la tecla de encendido por una tipo pulsador con un aro de acrílico y cuatro LEDs de 3mm para monitorear el disparo de las protecciones.... y por supuesto, la refrigeración *es pasiva *(eso espero...).

En fin... tengo un dibujo por ahí de lo que quiero lograr y no es muy complicado excepto el sistema de encendido y monitoreo (digo... complicado constructivamente hablando), pero primero hay que ver como funciona esto.... no sea que tenga que ponerle el turbocirculador para enfriar los chips...jajajaja!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Jua!! Eso es todo un tema. Tengo cuatro disipadores ZD-14 de 100 x 100 mm y en cada uno de ellos va una pareja de TDAs. En mi imaginación , los propios disipadores son las paredes laterales del gabinete (2 x cada lado) con las aletas hacia afuera, y los frentes y tapas son 100% estilo PolloX  . _*Ahora voy a cambiar la tecla de encendido por una tipo pulsador con un aro de acrílico y cuatro LEDs de 3mm*_ . . . . !




  Eso es *re*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2013)

Re-putifo voy a quedar cuando tenga que garparle al tornero el adminículo de acrílico que estoy imaginando , pero la idea es iluminar un cuarto del anillo con cada led cosa de que se apague parcialmente cuando se dispare una protección. Claro que esto exige un acrílico "esmerilado" para difundir la luz del LED, mas una rosca en el acrílico para sujetar el pulsador, por que tengo algo parecido a esto:




​
Estos creo que los usan para las pedaleras de efectos para las violas, así que se suponen que se las bancan... y según dicen cortan 250V 3A, así que deben funcionar


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2013)

¿ No tenés pensado andar por Bs.As. ?
Por la calle Paraná en Congreso tenes varias casas de electrónica con variedad de pulsadores switch


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2013)

La ultima vez que estuve me dí una vuelta por ahí, y lo mas sofisticado que encontré fué exactamente lo mismo de la foto . No había nada mejor que eso, incluso por Paraná 220 que tienen surtido de fichas y llaves.... pero nó encontré nada mejor. El tema es que debe ser un pulsador interruptor ("con retencion" creo que los llaman) por que pulsador solo no me sirve, ya que debería tener siempre conectada la alimentación del equipo y actuar electrónicamente, y eso es algo que quiero evitar explícitamente.
Podría traer algo mejor de afuera, pero lo que busqué hace un tiempo salía con flete muy caro, y si bien era un interruptor muy bonito e iluminado (en diyaudio siempre lo usan) no admite el efecto que yo quiero lograr


----------



## ramiro77 (Dic 27, 2013)

Pero qué copión con el proyecto!! 
Ahora hablando en serio, está buenísimo. Más aún que se puedan poner en BTL las etapas. Muy bueno.
Lo que sí, lindo espacio te van a ocupar los disipadores... Igual dudo que le des caña al mango. O sí?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2013)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Pero qué copión con el proyecto!!


Naaaaa.....lo vengo anunciando hace como un año y vengo comprando las cosas hace como dos años. Y ya tengo todos los módulos desarrollados, con PCB y probados . Vaaaaaa.... 



ramiro77 dijo:


> Lo que sí, lindo espacio te van a ocupar los disipadores...


Y...van a ocupar 10 x 20cm cada cuatro chips... no es taaanto...



ramiro77 dijo:


> Igual dudo que le des caña al mango. O sí?


Nop... nunca van al mango, ni cerca!!! La multiamplificación no requiere tanta potencia como la amplificación común.


----------



## ramiro77 (Dic 27, 2013)

Son 16 chips no? Serían cuatro disipadores de 10x20? Si ese es el caso, flor de laburito!
Y te preguntaba si lo ponés al mango porque no sé qué tamaño tiene el lugar, pero ponele acá en casa cuando biamplificaba (bafles en pasivo + subwoofers en activo) usaba tranquilo más de 400 vatios en total. Y más también. Pero es una casa grande y no siempre se usa el equipo "para sentarse a escuchar", sino que uno está afuera regando o haciendo cosas por el estilo y como los vecinos están en la misma a nadie le jode.

Protección para temperatura vas a mandarle? Yo estoy viendo qué implemento en el mío. Por ahora termistores que apaguen la fuente y no más que eso. No tengo ganas de seguir sofisticando (lease complejizar al cuete) pero en una de esas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2013)

Nooo.... son ocho chips, uno por canal, y si armas un BTL te comés dos canales. Así que son dos disipadores de 10 x 20 cm (en realidad son cuatro de 10 x 10 cm pero hay que hacer un vericueto para montarlos).

En cuanto a la potencia.... por ahora estoy recontra sobrado con lo que tengo desparramado en los amplis, pero para que veas: para escuchar a volumen razonable (fuerte) y no tener que "compensar" graves, la potencia que le llega a los mids es de cerca de 600mW, y a los tweeters le llega lo mismo dividido en cuatro (en el peor de los casos), o sea 150mW... ponele 800mW y 200mW y el ampli de los mids tiene 40W por canal y el de los tweeters tiene 20W por canal .... vos verás si sobra potencia . Escuchando a esos niveles potencia hasta la vecina suele golpear la pared y eso que mis mids son de 86dB/W/m y mi casa no es muy chica que digamos...
Claro.... si me voy al patio/fondo y pretendo "escuchar", el sonido debe atravesar 4 paredes de 30cm de espesor así que voy a necesitar muchisima mas potencia, pero eso no suelo hacerlo muy seguido 

Y sobre las protecciones, ese es un problema que me quito de encima usando los TDA, por que ya tienen protección térmica incoporada con atenuación previa de la potencia de salida y demás yerbas on-chip. De esa forma solo me preocupo de los parlantes y el mute on/off y listo, el resto viene "incorporado".


----------



## ramiro77 (Dic 27, 2013)

Diez puntos entonces!
Sigo mirando atento. Pinta bueno esto.
Para los switchs, en vez de iluminar con cuatro leds podés usar uno solo RGB y hacer que cambie de color. El ampli que tengo funciona así y el aro se ilumina perfecto en todos los puntos. Cuando está en standby, es rojo. Cuando enciende, es verde. Y si salta una protección parpadea (no recuerdo en qué color). El problema es hacer el aro y montar todo para que quede bonito... Yo recién el lunes empiezo a hacer placas así que por ahora no me preocupo. Pero ya me veo puteando de lo lindo! Igual miro atentamente a ver cómo lo resolvés y tal vez yo sí me lo copie


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2013)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Para los switchs, en vez de iluminar con cuatro leds podés usar uno solo RGB y hacer que cambie de color. El ampli que tengo funciona así y el aro se ilumina perfecto en todos los puntos. Cuando está en standby, es rojo. Cuando enciende, es verde. Y si salta una protección parpadea (no recuerdo en qué color).


En los filtros uso un LED bicolor, pero hacer que parpadee/cambie de color exige meter electrónica extra que va a estar conmutando y es potencialmente peligrosa por el ruido. Además necesito un indicador por cada par de canales para saber si salta una protección de parlantes a cual bloque pertenece. Esto no es algo "estético pa que quede lindo" sino que tiene una función operativa perfectamente definida 



ramiro77 dijo:


> El problema es hacer el aro y montar todo para que quede bonito... Yo recién el lunes empiezo a hacer placas así que por ahora no me preocupo. Pero ya me veo puteando de lo lindo! Igual miro atentamente a ver cómo lo resolvés y tal vez yo sí me lo copie


Ese tema del "aro" es el problema, ya que no es un aro sino que es una pieza bastante mas compleja, por que tiene que soportar los LEDs, transferir la luz a la superficie frontal, sujetar la rosca del pulsador para dejarlo firme en el contrafrente y además separar el frente del contrafrente sujetándolos para que ninguno se pandee cuando se apoye la mano para encender o apagar el ampli y también quedar "bonito". En resumen.... un bardo


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 28, 2013)

Estimadisimo:

El switch que vos queres se llama algo de dpdt y es el azulito de la derecha en la imagen que ilustro :





Yo compre algunos hace un tiempo y a un precio ridiculo en un bolichito chiquito en calle Paraná ( no me preguntes altura , pero cerca de Rivadavia )

Vaya a saber si aun tienen....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2013)

Es que yo ya los tengo 
Compré uno en San Juan hace como dos años y otro en la CABA este año... y son exactamente iguales. El precio no fué taaaaan ridículo, pero no eran tan caros tampoco, así que desde entonces estoy dandole vueltas a la idea en la cabeza. Veremos que sale.... 

Ya que estamos, vamos adelantando unas fotos: estos son los cuatro protectores de parlantes + mute on/off con el uPC1237.



Como pueden ver, hay una pequeña modificación en los diodos de protección de los transistores que activan los relay. Ahora tienen puesto en serie un diodo Zenner de 24V 1A (1N4749) de igual tensión que la de operación de los relays. Lo que se logra con esto es acelerar la apertura del relay cuando se produce la activación de la protección (y si todo funciona bien, luego voy a actualizar el PCB del protector). Esto está explicado en el *Proyecto 33* de ESP y hay una explicación muy buena en el libro "[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Self-Audio-Second-Edition-Doug/dp/0750681667/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388259167&sr=8-1&keywords=self+on+audio"]*Self on Audio 2nd. Edition*[/ame]" - ELSEVIER*,* 2006 que les recomiendo conseguir.

Ahora hay que tomarse el trabajo de verificar la operación de todos los protectores antes de darles OK


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 28, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por último, cada pareja de amplificadores recibe la señal de excitación por medio de un módulo desbalanceado que pemirte configurar la operación de la pareja como estéreo o mono BTL. El diseño es simple y ya lo usé en el ampli de 100+100W que presenté _*por acá*_*,* y está basado en el *Proyecto 87* de ESP, solo que este tiene incorporada una llave DPDT para conmutar esterero/mono BTL y una RCA doble para conectar las entradas directamente



Muy bueno lo tuyo Eduardo!!!.

Un pequeño aporte (por si necesitás eliminar la necesidad del circuito de arriba y obtener bastante ventaja en la degradación del sonido por incorporar menos etapas en cascada):



Analizalo si podés implementarlo con esos integrados de potencia y en tu configuración específica, porque creo (en lo personal) que elimina unos cuántos componentes y degradaciones adicionales al sonido.

Las llaves las tenés y deben trabajar en tándem en el circuito que te sugiero y, los TL072, los guardás para otros proyectos.

Incluso podés implementar BTL fraccionado modificando el valor de una única resistencia, para no sobrecargar los integrados de potencia.

El único componente pasivo necesario para implementar el modo sería R2 (el más cercano a SW1-B), ya que los otros componentes son los periféricos actualmente existentes en torno a los integrados de potencia.

Así como está en el esquema, funciona como dos amplificadores independientes (estéreo). Con las llaves en la otra posición, la entrada izquierda es la única entrada (la entrada derecha ya no se emplea), la salida izquierda es la señal sin inversión (+) para el parlante y la salida derecha es la señal invertida (-) para el parlante.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2013)

Hola Diego! Gracias por la sugerencia!!!
Yo había analizado la posibilidad de hacer algo similar a lo tuyo (que lo he usado pero en amplis BTL fijos), pero el problema que le veo es que una  mitad de la llave conmuta una línea a "nivel de salida" y la otra mitad conmuta a "nivel de entrada", con lo que la posibilidad de cross-talk entre canales y de realimentaciones parásitas se aumenta mucho, sobre todo por que tengo que tirar muchos centímetros de cable desde el PCB hasta el panel trasero del ampli que es donde van las DPDT. Por eso fué que preferí usar el modulo conmutador con AO (voy a usar 5532, no los TL072), ya que ambas líneas se conmutan y configuran cuando llegan al módulo, y las salidas del módulo tienen el mismo nivel y están excitadas a muy baja impedancia (yo uso 100Ω para que no moleste la capacidad distribuida del cable blindado, pero puede usarse menos), así que "casi" no hay peligro de un cross-talk significativo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 28, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola Diego! Gracias por la sugerencia!!!
> Yo había analizado la posibilidad de hacer algo similar a lo tuyo (que lo he usado pero en amplis BTL fijos), pero el problema que le veo es que una  mitad de la llave conmuta una línea a "nivel de salida" y la otra mitad conmuta a "nivel de entrada", con lo que la posibilidad de cross-talk entre canales y de realimentaciones parásitas se aumenta mucho, sobre todo por que tengo que tirar muchos centímetros de cable desde el PCB hasta el panel trasero del ampli que es donde van las DPDT. Por eso fué que preferí usar el modulo conmutador con AO (voy a usar 5532, no los TL072), ya que ambas líneas se conmutan y configuran cuando llegan al módulo, y las salidas del módulo tienen el mismo nivel y están excitadas a muy baja impedancia (yo uso 100Ω para que no moleste la capacidad distribuida del cable blindado, pero puede usarse menos), así que "casi" no hay peligro de un cross-talk significativo.



¿Y si SW1-A y SW1-B son dos llaves inversoras independientes (y alejadas físicamente una de otra) tipo microépsilon, complicará mucho la operación de cambio de modo?

Saludos

PD: total... viste cómo son los equipos de los técnicos o ingenieros electrónicos: sólo nosotros los entendemos y los configuramos (nadie los puede entender ni tocar más que nosotros!!!). Si vieses mi equipo!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2013)

Con que sean dos llaves separadas ya debe ser suficiente, pero no parece algo muy "ergonómico" que digamos, y ni te digo lo que puede pasar si alguien no activa ambas llaves . Me parece que mejor lo dejo como está pensado.... y además ya he soldado la mitad de los PCB de estos módulos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2013)

Y ahora vienen las fotos del módulo Stereo-BTL desbalanceado. Están "casi" listos por que aún les faltan las resistencias limitadoras de los Zenner (cada PCB tiene regulación on-board) por que todavía no las calculo... por vago .
Estos módulos van montados directamente en el panel posterior junto a las RCA de entrada, y la llave permite conmutar entre uno u otro modo de operación.





Ahora hay que probar todo esto antes de seguir con los amplificadores .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> PD: total... viste cómo son los equipos de los técnicos o ingenieros electrónicos: sólo nosotros los entendemos y los configuramos (nadie los puede entender ni tocar más que nosotros!!!). Si vieses mi equipo!!!!


Yo no soy muy diferente   , pero hace tiempo que he tomado la decisión de armar cosas que cualquiera en casa pueda "usar", así que ahora me tomo un poco mas de tiempo y trabajo para lograrlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2014)

Seguimos subiendo algunas fotos de los avances hasta el momento. Ahora le toca el turno a los componentes de la fuente de alimentación: 9400 + 9400 uF por cada módulo y rectificadores integrados de 1000V 35 Amp (MB3510). Las tuercas están estañadas y soldadas por el lado que dá al cobre del PCB (le metí con el TAIYO de 20/200W y parece que se pegaron...).



Y estos son la pareja de trafos de 23+23V / 19+19V AC (la moneda es para referencia de tamaño).


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 2, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seguimos subiendo algunas fotos de los avances hasta el momento. Ahora le toca el turno a los componentes de la fuente de alimentación: 9400 + 9400 uF por cada módulo y rectificadores integrados de 1000V 35 Amp (MB3510). Las tuercas están estañadas y soldadas por el lado que dá al cobre del PCB (le metí con el TAIYO de 20/200W y parece que se pegaron...).



Yo uso tornillos de bronce para tales fines ... mucho mas "estaño friendly" al hierro hay que darle con el decapante para acero inox y es un chiquero ( y arruina el soldador ) 

Bonita fortuna en trafos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo uso tornillos de bronce para tales fines ... mucho mas "estaño friendly" al hierro hay que darle con el decapante para acero inox y es un chiquero ( y arruina el soldador )


No conseguí los tornillos de bronce, pero las tu*e*rcas si son "estaño friendly" y por eso logré soldarlas 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Bonita fortuna en trafos!!!


Como $600 mangos me salió el chiste, aportando el 80% del material del núcleo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 2, 2014)

Veo que los secundarios de los trafos tienen una única derivación común (cable negro): es decir, 23 - 19 - 0 - 19 - 23 Voltios.

Crítica: vas a tener un retorno bastante ruidoso para los cuatro canales y muy posiblemente interferencia cruzada entre ellos y con los otros cuatro del otro canal.

Estás a tiempo de hacer modificar sólo los bobinados para obtener dos bobinados de 23 - 19 - 0 + 23 - 19 - 0 y comprar dos puentes más. De esta forma, rectificás por separado ambos bobinados (cada uno con tres cables) y unís por los "ceros" en un solo punto que es "quieto" y sin circulación de corriente pulsante (dada por los condensadores). Cada retorno pulsante queda fuera del cero. Decile al bobinador que corte inmediatamente después del cable negro (hacia cualquier lado de 19 y 23 V) y te agregue otro cable negro como segundo cero. Te lo sugiero por experiencia. Yo incluso suelo emplear hasta cuatro trafos para sistemas estéreo (no solamente por esto mismo, sino que por requerimientos de una menor modulación entre semiciclos).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2014)

Opppsss....no entendí  
Los bobinados no se usan al mismo tiempo. O usás el de 23+23V o usás el de 19+19V. Por supuesto que de esa forma hay cuatro amplis que se alimentan con "baja" o con "alta" tensión.. pero bué, así lo pensé . Los otros cuatro amplis van al otro trafo.
Por lo demás, es una fuente simple de doble polaridad.
O me estás diciendo que rectifique cada "mitad" del trafo por separado y luego una + y - para generar la masa común de cada canal?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 2, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> O me estás diciendo que rectifique cada "mitad" del trafo por separado y luego una + y - para generar la masa común de cada canal?



Suponiendo que empleés solo un voltaje a la vez (19 o 23 voltios con respecto al actual cable negro o común), tenés que cortar casi justo al lado de donde sale el cable negro (en el cobre esmaltado, es decir, en el bobinado interno por supuesto) y generar dos bobinas (con dos derivaciones cada una: de 19 y 23 voltios). Rectificás por separado y luego unís en un punto.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Suponiendo que empleés solo un voltaje a la vez (19 o 23 voltios con respecto al actual cable negro o común), tenés que cortar casi justo al lado de donde sale el cable negro (en el cobre esmaltado, es decir, en el bobinado interno por supuesto) y generar dos bobinas (con dos derivaciones cada una: de 19 y 23 voltios). Rectificás por separado y luego unís por ambos cables negro (uno que es el existente y otro que tenés que hacer agregar prácticamente al lado pero sin continuidad galvánica con el existente cable negro).


 
Es que no veo que voy a ganar con eso .
La masa del trafo+rectificadores+filtros siempre es "ruidosa", por eso tomo la salida a partir de unos cm de la unión de los caps, y ese punto es el centro de la "estrella de masa" de esos cuatro canales... y no solo de las alimentaciones, sino también de los retornos de los parlantes. Creo que con eso debería ser suficiente..

A lo que le tenía mas miedo era a la interacción entre canales derivada de la modulación de los rieles de la alimentación, pero estos chips tienen -60dB de SVR (mínimo) y es máximo en la zona de bajas frecuencias donde esta la fuente de posibles problemas, así que no le temo tanto...sumado a los 2200uF de desacople por par de amplis.



.
Saludos!
​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 2, 2014)

Fijate en el esquema que subí... Por el 0V de salida no circula corriente pulsante de carga de caps de alimentación.

PD: ojo que edité después unos errores (porque me marié)

En tus placas de filtrado, tenés que cortar por la mitad la pista ancha central y unirlas en un punto cercano a la carga final.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2014)

Dr.Z ¿ Que idea elucubraste para la conmutación de tensión ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Fijate en el esquema que subí... Por el 0V de salida no circula corriente pulsante de carga de caps de alimentación.


Me fuí por que tenía que comer y hacer algunas simulaciones . No le des mucha bola a los valores del eje Y por que está hecha con componentes "genéricos" ya que los que yo uso no están en el LTSpice y no tenía tiempo de buscarlos para ver "que onda". Te paso los resultados de mi fuente y de la propuesta tuya (pero hay que seguir estudiandola). Todas las curvas están medidas en la GND del circuito elevada por una resistencia de 0.5Ω para poder medir algo 

Fuente de Diego:


Fuente mía:


Tu fuente tiene ≈10dB menos de ruido  pero tiene componentes espectrales mas altas (llega a casi 2kHz) (?) así que no sé.... 10dB es tentador. Voy a tratar de seguir analizando con alguna fuente de alterna mas real. Estos son los circutos que usé:





Fogonazo dijo:


> Dr.Z ¿ Que idea elucubraste para la conmutación de tensión ?


No lo tengo decidido aún   
Había pensado usar un relay (bueno.. dos ) comandados desde un par llaves en el panel posterior, pero eso requiere una fuente que se active antes que la otras para minimizar el "chisperío del relay", así como que esa no vá, y las llaves DPDT no me gustan (tengo justo dos) por que requiere cables largos y por ahí pasa mucha corriente, así que sigo estudiando que hacer...


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 3, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No lo tengo decidido aún
> Había pensado usar un relay (bueno.. dos ) comandados desde un par llaves en el panel posterior, pero eso requiere una fuente que se active antes que la otras para minimizar el "chisperío del relay", así como que esa no vá, y las llaves DPDT no me gustan (tengo justo dos) por que requiere cables largos y por ahí pasa mucha corriente, así que sigo estudiando que hacer...



No puede ser con un pequeño trafo de standby? en el panel frontal un pulsador que active un triac que a su vez permita el paso de corriente desde la red de (110VAC-220VAC según el caso) hacia los transformadores...?
Es lo que estoy haciendo para un ampli, reuní un poco de todo en el foro y mas o menos ésta es la ídea:

Donde se vé el relay se reemplazaría por uno de estado sólido con triac para evitar los chispasos, de hecho estoy por decidir si utilizo relay convencional o triac (no he logrado determinar aún todos los pro y contras).
Adjunto la simulación del multisim, el interruptor a la entrada solo es para simular un apagón, no debe ir, sino cuál es el chiste... al regresar la energía debe dejar en off el ampli hasta oprimir el pulsador. Por cierto, tiene un LED doble para indicar el estado del ampli y la bombilla solo es la carga que para nuestro caso son los transformadores de potencia.
Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 3, 2014)

Preguntonta : 

Para que queres tanta posibilidad de conmutación si al final vas a usar 4 de una forma y 4 de otra ?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 3, 2014)

Eduardo: está muy buena la simulación y es lo que yo hubiese hecho también para verificar en simulaciones qué tan ruidoso es el retorno. Personalmente, en las simulaciones de rectificación y posterior filtrado no confío mucho (porque he visto cómo lo implementan algunos simuladores y no se parece en nada a la realidad, aunque no puedo concretamente decir cómo lo haga LTSpice ya que no lo tengo instalado ni verificado). Supongo que has medido voltaje sobre R3 en ambas situaciones. Otra cosa a la que le tengo desconfianza en los simuladores es cuando se emplean voltajes flotantes y en cómo éstos toman las referencias contra 0V. Otra cosa: esperar a que se den componentes espectrales a niveles de entre -240 dB a -360 dB no me la creo!!!. Que sean a niveles de -120 dB a -130 dB (como mucho) me parecen un poco más creíbles.

Para sacarte de la duda, te sugeriría medirlo con tus instrumentos "reales" (ya que disponés de unos hermosos instrumentos). Lo que te puedo decir desde la experiencia práctica (donde ahí lo pude verificar) es que la diferencia se nota y mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Preguntonta :
> 
> Para que queres tanta posibilidad de conmutación si al final vas a usar 4 de una forma y 4 de otra ?



Según entendí va a emplear en un caso 8 amplificadores y en otro/s 4 o 6 según "lo watio que necesite".

Necesita mucho wat porque lo wua a encender y lo wua a escuchar y lo wua a apagar y lo wua a volver a encender y lo wua a escuchar y lo wua a apagar, son muchos wua 

(No me pude contener )​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 3, 2014)

Eduardo:

Así es cómo te sugiero abrir la pista ancha central de los filtros para "limpiar" eléctricamente el centro de estrella (el tornillo del centro en la parte inferior, que es lo que supongo vas a emplear como 0 V).

Eso me quedó pendiente de hacer en mi clase A.

Saludos



Estuve analizando detenidamente la simulación que subiste y me parece que hay que implementarla de otra forma para conocer verdaderamente cuál es la interferencia de un canal sobre otro (para lo cual se deben contemplar cargas diferentes en cada una de las ramas y tomar de otra forma la referencia). Ahí sí da una diferencia abismal de incidencia (mucho más que 10 dB). Aunque los valores adoptados para la simulación y los resultados son relativos (no les hagas mucho caso). La referencia de simulación (el nodo 0) se puede desplazar hacia la izquierda de ambos esquemas (que resulta en los mismos resultados), es decir, hacia el borne superior de ambos voltímetros de alterna (en ambos esquemas).



Luego, subo la incidencia adicional que produce una diferencia en el voltaje entre bobinados del secundario (que siempre existe, aunque no tan marcada como la que simulé):



En esta última simulación, las cargas se igualan, para ver sólo la incidencia de las diferencias de voltaje entre bobinados.

Asimismo, sostengo que lo mejor es medir una situación real y matar toda duda.

Lo que sí es cierto es que una diferencia de tan sólo un 1 % en los niveles de voltaje entre bobinas de secundario (para los valores en torno a unos 19 voltios) y que es perfectamente posible encontrar en trafos comunes, comparados a similares diferencias también del 1 % en la Vd de cada diodo de los puentes, produce una asimetría de rectificación de más de unos 31 dB superiores en un sistema respecto al nuevo propuesto (donde la asimetría de rectificación es dada solamente por diferencias de apareado de diodos en cada puente, que suelen ser del orden de decenas de microvoltios).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> No puede ser con un pequeño trafo de standby? en  el panel frontal un pulsador que active un triac que a su vez permita  el paso de corriente desde la red de (110VAC-220VAC según el caso) hacia  los transformadores...?


De poder... se puede, pero me niego a dejar en casa aparatos alimentados permanentemente sin estar equipados con trafos correctamente protegidos contra sobretemperaturas (con fusible térmico interno), por que pongo en riesgo a mi casa si algo se prende fuego .
No es que sea perseguido con esto, pero hace como ocho años se cortó el neutro en los postes de la compañía eléctrica y el chiste se llevó puesto un televisor, un fax, un microondas, los protectores de las heladeras, el trafo del teléfono, el interruptor diferencial y la fuente de la PC que es gateway a internet. La empresa pagó todo, pero estuve un mes y medio sin esos equipos y bastante complicado, _y por fortuna nada agarró fuego por las protecciones térmicas que tenían_ 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Para que queres tanta posibilidad de conmutación si al final vas a usar 4 de una forma y 4 de otra ?


No es que sea "tanta" capacidad de conmutación, sino que para hacerlo hay dos cosas que se deben cumplir:
1- No tirar cables colgados a los rectificadores atravesando el gabinete, por que la generación y dispersión del ruido eléctrico va a ser espantosa.
2- No tener que abrir el gabiente para hacer los cambios de tensión )).
Y ambas cosas limitan bastante el conexionado/montaje que debo hacer para lograrlo.

Por otra parte, la necesidad de los ±27Vcc es para cuando conecte el par de amplis en BTL, ya que esa es la máxima tensión recomendada por ST (yo le pondría más para ver que pasa, pero no pinta llevarse puesto algo en el proceso ).



Fogonazo dijo:


> Según entendí va a emplear en un caso 8  amplificadores y en otro/s 4 o 6 según "lo watio que necesite".


No son tanto "lo guatio" como la necesidad de *no-hervir* los TDA... 





diegomj1973 dijo:


> Así es cómo te sugiero abrir la pista ancha central de los filtros para "limpiar" eléctricamente el centro de estrella (el tornillo del centro en la parte inferior, que es lo que supongo vas a emplear como 0 V).


OK, pero antes tengo analizar como llegar al punto medio del trafo sin destrozarle la aislación  (En verdad los dos tornillos van a las masas de los amplis, pero nada impide conectarlos al revés)



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Estuve analizando detenidamente la simulación que subiste y me parece que hay que implementarla de otra forma para conocer verdaderamente cuál es la interferencia de un canal sobre otro (para lo cual se deben contemplar cargas diferentes en cada una de las ramas y tomar de otra forma la referencia). Ahí sí da una diferencia abismal de incidencia (mucho más que 10 dB). Aunque los valores adoptados para la simulación y los resultados son relativos (no les hagas mucho caso). La referencia de simulación (el nodo 0) se puede desplazar hacia la izquierda de ambos esquemas (que resulta en los mismos resultados), es decir, hacia el borne superior de ambos voltímetros de alterna (en ambos esquemas).


Ojo que en este esquema:
Ver el archivo adjunto 103611

Estás midiendo cosas diferentes en cada lado (oooppsss... y yo no estaba analizando la influencia entre ambos ramas ). En ambos casos tenés que medir sobre la unión de los caps de filtro, por que ese es el punto donde vas a conectar la masa de los amplis y parlantes. El "problema" con tu propuesta es que la masa no tiene ninguna referencia sólida (si es que el punto medio del trafo se puede llamar "sólido" ). Por eso yo definí el "0" en el tap central del trafo en mi esquema, pero en el tuyo, el "0" debería ser...  ... la puesta a tierra externa (????)... no sé, en la simulación es el 0 del simulador.

*PD:* Usé el LTSpice por que para estas cosas funciona "en serio" a pesar de que es mas enrrollado de operarlo 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Lo que sí es cierto es que una diferencia de tan sólo un 1 % en los niveles de voltaje entre bobinas de secundario (para los valores en torno a unos 19 voltios) y que es perfectamente posible encontrar en trafos comunes, comparados a similares diferencias también del 1 % en la Vd de cada diodo de los puentes, produce una asimetría de rectificación de más de unos 31 dB superiores en un sistema respecto al nuevo propuesto (donde la asimetría de rectificación es dada solamente por diferencias de apareado de diodos en cada puente, que suelen ser del orden de decenas de microvoltios).


Hummmmm.... hasta donde he medido los trafos, ambos bobinados dan exactamente la misma tensión de CA.. dentro de lo que la resolución del Beckman permite. Los puentes los medí hace tiempo, pero no recuerdo diferencias entre cada diodo. Ya luego los mido de nuevo y te digo por donde andan. El problema acá no son las diferencias de tensión del trafo o la Vf de los diodos... yo le tengo mas temor a los desbalances entre la resistencia efectiva de cada rama de la alimentación


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 3, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> yo le tengo mas temor a los desbalances entre la resistencia efectiva de cada rama de la alimentación



Y seguro que se produce (por la forma en que muy probablemente estén bobinados esos trafos, es decir, una parte del secundario sobre la otra => distintos radios de arrollamiento => distinta resistencia en ambos semibobinados). Es más, ese desbalance se puede medir y no es taaann bajo generalmente, aunque podés compensarlo parcialmente otorgándole el menor consumo al semibobinado más externo del secundario del trafo (si existen diferencias de consumo entre ramas).

Saludos y a verificar lo otro en la práctica (que creo es lo más seguro)


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 3, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En ambos casos tenés que medir sobre la unión de los caps de filtro, por que ese es el punto donde vas a conectar la masa de los amplis y parlantes.



Disculpame, pero no terminé de entenderte: ¿dónde sería ese punto que decís en cada esquema y con respecto a qué medirías la influencia?.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El "problema" con tu propuesta es que la masa no tiene ninguna referencia sólida (si es que el punto medio del trafo se puede llamar "sólido" ). Por eso yo definí el "0" en el tap central del trafo en mi esquema, pero en el tuyo, el "0" debería ser...  ... la puesta a tierra externa (????)... no sé, en la simulación es el 0 del simulador.



La masa no tiene porqué ser sólida!!!, si es sólo un punto de referencia frente al cual el circuito debe reaccionar. Es decir, todo es relativo, pero lo que sí varía en uno y otro caso son los caminos de retorno de señal y por dónde se dan los pulsos de carga (que es lo que hace la diferencia).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Disculpame, pero no terminé de entenderte: ¿dónde sería ese punto que decís en cada esquema y con respecto a qué?.


Si vas a usar de "masa" la unión de los capacitores de filtro, pues es ahí donde debés medir en ambos casos. En el dibujo de la derecha, vos estás midiendo en la unión de los secundarios pero ese no es el "0V" de referencia que estás usando. Fijate en el dibujo mío de la izquierda...



diegomj1973 dijo:


> La masa no tiene porqué ser sólida!!!, si es sólo un punto de referencia frente al cual el circuito debe reaccionar. Es decir, todo es relativo, pero lo que varía en uno y otro caso son los caminos de retorno de señal y por dónde se dan los pulsos de carga (que es lo que hace la diferencia).


Si!.. pero en el simulador tenés que poner la referencia en alguna parte por que si nó, no tiene como calcular las ddp, y esa referencia debe ser consistente con la realidad...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 3, 2014)

Todo OK.

Ahora bien: si ya disponés de dos trafos iguales y varios PCBs de filtros armados (y todavía no soldaste nada como originalmente habías pensado), podés probarlo y sacarte las dudas respecto a lo que te afirmo de una menor incidencia (si querés trabajar un poquito más). Podés montar una simple carga variable e incidiosa en una rama (como un comparador rápido ó una carga muy variable, por ejemplo) y medir en uno y otro caso y cotejar. Es decir, podés utilizar un semibobinado de un trafo y un semibobinado de otro trafo, para implementar mi propuesta (sin necesidad de abrir ningún trafo todavía ni cortar la isla central ancha de ningún filtro).

Saludos

PD: ¿Cómo hace LTSpice para calcular la corriente o voltaje por R3 de 0,5 ohmios en mi propuesta, si no se cierra el circuito por ningún lado en torno a esta resistencia? ¿Inducción quizás? Ya no me guta LTSpice!!! Malo, malo, malo!!!


----------



## tatajara (Ene 3, 2014)

hola doctor !! jeje
veo que estas metido en un gran trabajo !! y espero que te valla muy bien !!
ahora te hago una pregunta..
los trafos los hiciste bobinar ? o ya los compraste armados ? que precios si se puede preguntar ?
a mi me pidieron por uno de salida 35-0-35 por 10 A algo de 600 pesos argentinos puede ser ??
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2014)

Gracias tata!!!
A los trafos los hice bobinar, por que tenía dos núcleos de igual laminación pero diferente potencia, así que pusieron algunas chapas más para llegar a lo que yo necesitaba. A mi me salieron $600 los dos trafos (entregando los núcleos que yo tenía), pero esto fué hace como 6 o 8 meses atrás... así que parece razonable lo que te pidieron a vos por ese trafo...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 3, 2014)

tatajara dijo:


> hola doctor !! jeje
> veo que estas metido en un gran trabajo !! y espero que te valla muy bien !!
> ahora te hago una pregunta..
> los trafos los hiciste bobinar ? o ya los compraste armados ? que precios si se puede preguntar ?
> ...


si es realmente de 700VA, no es nada caro, al contrario! habria que ver de que tamaño es, y si realmente se le puede sacar esa potencia y cuanta temperatura levanta al hacerlo, pero por ese precio no compras ni uno de 500VA.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ahora bien: si ya disponés de dos trafos iguales y varios PCBs de filtros armados (y todavía no soldaste nada como originalmente habías pensado), podés probarlo y sacarte las dudas respecto a lo que te afirmo de una menor incidencia (si querés trabajar un poquito más). Podés montar una simple carga variable e incidiosa en una rama (como un comparador rápido ó una carga muy variable, por ejemplo) y medir en uno y otro caso y cotejar. Es decir, podés utilizar un semibobinado de un trafo y un semibobinado de otro trafo, para implementar mi propuesta (sin necesidad de abrir ningún trafo todavía ni cortar la isla central ancha de ningún filtro).


Hice la prueba tal como me sugeriste y hay algunas conclusiones importantes verificadas luego en simulación:
1- La fuente con doble rectificador tiene excelente performance cuando las cargas de cada rama son "desbalanceadas" (tanto mejor cuanto mas desbalanceadas, es bueno saberlo ), lo que no es el caso en los amplificadores de audio pero tal vez me ayude por el tema de los relay de protección que desbalancean un poquito la rama +.
2- La fuente con doble rectificador tiene el doble de caída de tensión en los diodos que la fuente partida normal (cae la misma tensión en la "mitad" de la alimentación en tu propuesta que en la normal), lo que me complica un poquito por que las tensiones de alimentación de los amplis no son muy altas y 1.5V ronda el 5% de pérdida en forma permanente ya que las caídas de los diodos estaban calculadas para 1.4V y no 2.8V 

Voy a ver que decido, pero en verdad te agradezco la propuesta (también a hazard que me "incentivaba" por PM) por que he aprendido una nueva aplicación de algo que ya aplicaba en otros casos 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> PD: ¿Cómo hace LTSpice para calcular la corriente o voltaje por R3 de 0,5 ohmios en mi propuesta, si no se cierra el circuito por ningún lado en torno a esta resistencia? ¿Inducción quizás? Ya no me guta LTSpice!!! Malo, malo, malo!!!


No te preocupés por cerrar el circuito sino por poner una referencia de tensión (GND) contra la cual pueda calcular el PSpice. Si esa referencia es 0V y el otro extremo de la resistencia tiene una tensión diferente calculada por las ecuaciones de malla del circuito, pues esa corriente se irá a un "sumidero" infinito


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 4, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hice la prueba tal como me sugeriste y hay algunas conclusiones importantes verificadas luego en simulación:
> 1- La fuente con doble rectificador tiene excelente performance cuando las cargas de cada rama son "desbalanceadas" (tanto mejor cuanto mas desbalanceadas, es bueno saberlo ), lo que no es el caso en los amplificadores de audio pero tal vez me ayude por el tema de los relay de protección que desbalancean un poquito la rama +.
> 2- La fuente con doble rectificador tiene el doble de caída de tensión en los diodos que la fuente partida normal (cae la misma tensión en la "mitad" de la alimentación en tu propuesta que en la normal), lo que me complica un poquito por que las tensiones de alimentación de los amplis no son muy altas y 1.5V ronda el 5% de pérdida en forma permanente ya que las caídas de los diodos estaban calculadas para 1.4V y no 2.8V
> 
> Voy a ver que decido, pero en verdad te agradezco la propuesta (también a hazard que me "incentivaba" por PM) por que he aprendido una nueva aplicación de algo que ya aplicaba en otros casos



Gracias Eduardo!!!

Si fuí bastante insistente con el tema (léase hinchap....) es porque ya conocía previamente buena parte de los resultados (por mediciones, meditaciones y observaciones a lo largo de mis experiencias) y no quería adelantarme en darlo todo "cocinado", simplemente para fomentar alguna que otra opinión adicional por parte de los miembros de este foro (lo cual siempre resulta muy útil). No lo hice de malo!!!. Simplemente fué para buscar disparadores (lo solía hacer cuando daba docencia!!!).

Me reconforta saber que ahora esa experiencia está en este foro!!!. Y me reconfortaría más si la aplicaran con mucha más frecuencia. Es una solución un poco más costosa, pero trae importantes beneficios.

Si las cargas son desbalanceadas, funciona excelentemente muy bien.

Si hay diferencias entre los voltajes de los semibobinados del secundario, no se genera una segunda ondulación por sobre la de ripple (producto de la diferencia de altura entre crestas de cada semibobinado). La pequeña diferencia entre crestas que se puede suscitar es por la falta de apareo entre las Vd de los diodos que forman cada puente, que si son puentes integrados esa diferencia resulta mínima.

El neutro resulta muy limpio, ya que por él no circulan las corrientes de carga de los condensadores principales.

En tu caso, Eduardo, si cada trafo va a alimentar 4 amplis y suponiendo que sean para sub, low, mid y high (ó como los implementes finalmente), vas a tener cargas desbalanceadas ya con solo ellos: la modulación de las líneas de alimentación que producen cada uno de estos 4 módulos no es simultánea (porque supongo los vas a atacar con filtros previos) e instante a instante tenés requerimientos diferentes hacia ambas ramas de cada uno de ellos (por la dinámica de la misma música). Es bueno que apliques esta opción. Sólo tenés balance en cada uno de ellos y entre ellos (similar consumo hacia ambas ramas) cuando no reciben señal a amplificar. La interacción entre los 4 módulos de un mismo canal o alimentados por un mismo trafo la manejás con la sección transversal y largo de cable/alambre al punto de 0 V (punto de referencia): baja R. Esto también define la energía radiada/transmitida hacia los otros 4 módulos alimentados por el otro trafo. Obviamente que todo ésto se complementa con apantallar adicionalmente y adecuadamente los cables por los que pasan los pulsos de carga de caps (que no se cancelan ya).

Otra cosa: en la forma tradicional de bobinar los trafos (un semibobinado secundario por sobre otro) siempre se genera un desbalance de voltajes que empeora conforme solicites más consumo. Eso es inevitable y puede ser parcialmente subsanable como te comenté en otro post. Con la nueva propuesta, esa diferencia no la ves reflejada en una menor anulación de picos de carga por los condensadores principales, simplemente porque por la referencia tomada no se dan (no circulan por ese punto). En el esquema tradicional lo notás perfectamente.

Fijate sino en las tolerancias típicas de hasta un 20 % en las capacidades de los electrolíticos (eso ya te genera un desbalance importante en los voltajes medios productos del filtrado).

¿Tenés mediciones de diferencias entre uno y otro caso, que puedas compartir?.

Y una vez más gracias!!!

PD: a LTSpice ya lo voy a agarrar y si es chiquito y se deja, lo pongo como camote!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Gracias Eduardo!!!


De que??? Gracias a vos por la sugerencia!! 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> En tu caso, Eduardo, si cada trafo va a alimentar 4 amplis y suponiendo que sean para sub, low, mid y high (ó como los implementes finalmente), vas a tener cargas desbalanceadas ya con solo ellos: la modulación de las líneas de alimentación que producen cada uno de estos 4 módulos no es simultánea (porque supongo los vas a atacar con filtros previos) e instante a instante tenés requerimientos diferentes hacia ambas ramas de cada uno de ellos (por la dinámica de la misma música). Es bueno que apliques esta opción. Sólo tenés balance en cada uno de ellos y entre ellos (similar consumo hacia ambas ramas) cuando no reciben señal a amplificar. La interacción entre los 4 módulos de un mismo canal o alimentados por un mismo trafo la manejás con la sección transversal y largo de cable/alambre al punto de 0 V (punto de referencia): baja R. Esto también define la energía radiada/transmitida hacia los otros 4 módulos alimentados por el otro trafo. Obviamente que todo ésto se complementa con apantallar adicionalmente y adecuadamente los cables por los que pasan los pulsos de carga de caps (que no se cancelan ya).


Esto no me preocupa por que es algo que siempre sucede y que en el mediano o largo plazo (electricamente hablando) resulta en un valor medio nulo de la diferencia entre las ramas + y -. Claro que este esquema es mucho más sólido en ese aspecto, pero no me puedo preocupar por desbalances instantáneos, sino a mas largo plazo que son los que pueden perjudicar la performance de los amplis.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Tenés mediciones de diferencias entre uno y otro caso, que puedas compartir?.


Nop    no tomé por que era un ensayo "corto" que se me prolongó por las simulaciones para verificar los resultados (y casi palmó el dummy-load por que me olvidé de encederle el ventilador ). Tengo un TXT que usé para anotar algunas cosas mientras probaba, pero tal como está, es poco menos que inentendible 

Ahora voy a analizar el trafo para ver si es posible cortar el tap central sin romper nada... 
*Edito:*
Fué facil llegar hasta al tap central cortando los papeles aislantes y el cartón protector. Fué fácil desarmar el tap central por que estaba soldado y retrorcido. Fué fácil separar las mitades e identificarlas. En fin... todo fácil para desarmarlo, pero ahora no tengo cable negro del diámetro adecuado y LPMQLP!!.... y hay que reponer algunos aislantes y barniz. Mañana seguiré cuando compre cable en una ferretería cerca de casa...
Así va quedando


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 5, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fué facil llegar hasta al tap central cortando los papeles aislantes y el cartón protector. Fué fácil desarmar el tap central por que estaba soldado y retrorcido. Fué fácil separar las mitades e identificarlas



¡¡¡Qué bueno que no has tenido que desarmar la laminación (chapa por chapa) y desenrrollar el semibobinado secundario más externo!!!. Me había imaginado que lo tenías que hacer sí o sí.

Esa laminación número 125 x 59 mm de espesor es una hermosura. Se le podría "sacar" hasta unos teóricos 257 VA máximos ¡¡¡Linda potencia para un compacto tamaño!!!. Tiene casi 2 a 1 de relación en la sección de columna central: 59 a 32 mm!!!

Si mis cálculos no le pifian, deben tener como unas 112 chapas apiladas cada trafo

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¡¡¡Qué bueno que no has tenido que desarmar la laminación (chapa por chapa) y desenrrollar el semibobinado secundario más externo!!!. Me había imaginado que lo tenías que hacer sí o sí.


Por eso lo estuve revisando antes de meterle mano, por que si hubiera tenido que desarmar todo, se quedaba con la otra configuración y listo!! 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Esa laminación número 125 x 59 mm de espesor es una hermosura. Se le podría "sacar" hasta unos teóricos 257 VA máximos ¡¡¡Linda potencia para un compacto tamaño!!!. Tiene casi 2 a 1 de relación en la sección de columna central: 59 a 32 mm!!!


Según mis cálculos son mas o menos 180 VA reales por trafo. Antes había escrito 375 VA por trafo... pero fué un errorcillo que me di cuenta cuando no podía corregirlo, por que eran 375 VA entre ambos... mas que muy suficiente para 400W de pico. Los 10000uF de filtrado es un compromiso "medio a ojo" entre cuanto aplano la onda y cuanta corriente promedio le saco al trafo con los filtros, aunque de todas formas, cada PCB del par de amplis tiene 2x2200uF on-board para desacople 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si mis cálculos no le pifian, deben tener como unas 112 chapas apiladas cada trafo


La verdad... ni idea de cuantas tiene  

PD: Hoy no abrieron las ferreterías de la zona, e ir al Easy por 2m de cable y un rollo de cinta... como que no dá. Seguiré luego...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 5, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Según mis cálculos son mas o menos 180 VA reales por trafo.



Lindo número esos 180 VA (me convencen más), ya que para "sacarle" esos 257 VA que te dije tenés que ocupar casi en un 100 % el área de la ventana con cobre, lo que es siempre muy difícil (por no decir imposible en la práctica). Más si algo de espacio libre en el área de las ventanas se alcanzan a ver (siempre hay que bajar las espectativas máximas esperables). Una forma fácil y rápida de darse cuenta si le han pijoteado bastante cobre es conectarlo (verificando que el núcleo esté bien ajustado) y acercar el oído para oír si zumba demasiado en vacío. Si está muy saturado (mayor que 8000 o 9000 gauss normalmente con chapas comunes) va a zumbar bastante.

La laminación número 60 x 50 mm quizás haya sido más apta para fondearlo hasta los 200 W de pico por trafo, pero lamentablemente todo supone muchísima inversión y si ya vos tenías las chapas de la 125, ni pensarlo (yo hubiese hecho lo mismo).

Con cable de 2,5 mm2 creo debe ser suficiente.

Saludos y suerte con este proyecto!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2014)

Bueno... ya está todo listo: los trafos con dos secundarios independientes, los filtros unidos solo en el punto de salida y una parva de puentes de 35A 1000V en la bolsa de las compras (no se vé en las fotos). 



Ahora estoy meditando como hacer el gabiente antes de seguir, por que ya sé que la profundidad es mayor de 20cm  que es la suma de los disispadores que hacen la veces de laterales. Thinking... :estudiando: :estudiando:


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 6, 2014)

Vas a ver que cuando disfrutes verdaderamente lo "quieta" que va a resultar esa fuente, no vas a armar nunca más una fuente como la anterior (cuando el "vuelo" del proyecto así lo requiera).

Y disculpame si la influencia de este Mr. Burns te hizo trabajar un poco de más, JA JA JA!!!

Como Mr. Burns diría: E X C E L E N T E...


----------



## tatajara (Ene 6, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias tata!!!
> A los trafos los hice bobinar, por que tenía dos núcleos de igual laminación pero diferente potencia, así que pusieron algunas chapas más para llegar a lo que yo necesitaba. A mi me salieron $600 los dos trafos (entregando los núcleos que yo tenía), pero esto fué hace como 6 o 8 meses atrás... así que parece razonable lo que te pidieron a vos por ese trafo...



gracias doctor por el dato !!
vamos a ver para donde arranco si por el trafo que va a quedar pesadito o por la smps que ya casi la tengo armada también jaja
que rraro no te inclinaste por una smps que son mas livianas de peso !!
y gracias hazard !! habría que probar pero yo diría que tiene que andar bien aparte va a ir sobrado de potencia !!
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Y disculpame si la influencia de este Mr. Burns te hizo trabajar un poco de más, JA JA JA!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2014)

Aahhhhh!!!!! Faltaban las pantallas electrostáticas....y LPM que caro está el cobre


----------



## CHUWAKA (Ene 7, 2014)

DR: que funcion cumple? y como se lo pone? GRACIAS


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 7, 2014)

jose circuit dijo:


> DR: que funcion cumple? y como se lo pone? GRACIAS



Eso es una pantalla electromagnética: no es ni más ni menos que una espira en cortocircuito que rodea a todo el bobinado (tanto primario como secundario) y el núcleo,  ambos en forma conjunta. Esta pantalla anula en gran porcentaje el flujo disperso. A veces no es necesario conectarla a tierra. Se suelen calentar un poquito más en estos modelos (los acorazados) que en otros tipos de trafos (toroidales, por ejemplo), ya que los primeros tienen un importante flujo disperso.

El otro tipo de pantalla (la electrostática) va entre el bobinado primario y el secundario (va internamente conectada a tierra y generalmente es construida por el mismo bobinador en el proceso de armado del trafo) y reduce la capacidad de acople que siempre existe entre los bobinados primario y secundario. Esa capacidad de acople es la responsable de que se pueda colar ruido de alta frecuencia en el bobinado secundario, que con la pantalla dispuesta es reducida generalmente unos 60 dB. Suele ser también una faja de cobre como la de la foto, pero dispuesta entre primario y secundario, como dije.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2014)

Diego, esta pantalla es electrostática, y lo que hace es "quebrar" el acople capacitivo entre el secundario del trafoy el resto de los circuitos que están en las inmediaciones. Acá no importa eliminar el acople capacitivo entre los bobinados del trafo, por que las HF que pasen al secundario se mueren cuando lleguen a los caps de filtro, ya que este no es un trafo de salida de audio. En cambio, si pueden pasar capacitivamente del primario y/o secundario del trafo al resto de los circuitos electrónicos (los amplis y módulos ST/BTL en este caso), y eso es lo que trata de eliminar esta pantalla.
Para que la pantalla operara electromagnéticamente debería "chuparse" el flujo disperso, pero como es de cobre no va a tener mucho éxito con eso, y para generar un campo magnético contrario al disperso debería encapsular a todo el núcleo, por que así como está puesta, debería circular una corriente importante que no puede inducirse por que el anillo está por fuera del núcleo.

*Como se pone:*
1- Te vas a una casa de productos artísticos y comprás chapa de cobre para "repujado"  (seguro que en otro lugar también venden y mas barato, pero por acá, en los que venden chapa de cobre el espesor es de mas de medio milímetro ==>muy "gorda").
2- Medís la altura del bobinado del trafo y cortás una franja de cobre de ese mismo alto (o un poquito mas si fuera factible evitar cortocircuitos ), asegurándote que la franja de TODA la vuelta al trafo y sobren unos 5mm para soldar el cierre de la chapa (importante soldador... tipo 150W o más). Para asegurate del largo correcto podés usar una "piola" para contornear el trafo y seguir las formas irregulares. Luego medís el largo de la piola... y listo.
3- Le ponés cemento de contacto al trafo (ojo con volar muy alto ) y a la chapa de cobre que has cortado, una vez seco al tacto (también podes leer las instrucciones del envase del pegamento), comenzás a pegarlo dando la vuelta al trafo y copiando (en lo posible) los detalles, angulos y curvas. Cuando des toda la vuelta, se te debe superponer un extremo de la franja de cobre sobre el otro (no hay que poner pegamento ahí ) si es que mediste bien con la piola, así que entonces ahora soldás ahí ambos extremos y listo... chapa pegada y soldada. Luego hay que soldarle un cable a la chapa para ponerlo a tierra... pero eso ya es más fácil.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 7, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Diego, esta pantalla es electrostática, y lo que hace es "quebrar" el acople capacitivo entre el secundario del trafoy el resto de los circuitos que están en las inmediaciones. Acá no importa eliminar el acople capacitivo entre los bobinados del trafo, por que las HF que pasen al secundario se mueren cuando lleguen a los caps de filtro, ya que este no es un trafo de salida de audio. En cambio, si pueden pasar capacitivamente del primario y/o secundario del trafo al resto de los circuitos electrónicos (los amplis y módulos ST/BTL en este caso), y eso es lo que trata de eliminar esta pantalla.
> Para que la pantalla operara electromagnéticamente debería "chuparse" el flujo disperso, pero como es de cobre no va a tener mucho éxito con eso, y para generar un campo magnético contrario al disperso debería encapsular a todo el núcleo, por que así como está puesta, debería circular una corriente importante que no puede inducirse por que el anillo está por fuera del núcleo.



Ahora te entiendo. Ahora veo porqué le habías puesto la conexión de tierra a la faja: es una implementación específica para esta aplicación particular.

Lo que yo le contesté a José Circuit es lo que se suele hacer con transformadores de aislación (como una práctica genérica que se suele emplear y en el contexto de una contestación genérica de mi parte, también). Nada sujeto a este caso particular. Ahí se suscitó la confusión.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 7, 2014)

Estimado Dr.Zoidberg,ya no hace falta laburar tanto con las pantallas electroestáticas, ahora se emplean fajas o cintas autoadhesivas de cobre,vienen en distintos anchos,según la laminación que se use,.- Yo las uso en el trabajo,son muy prácticas.- Para que todos los miembros del foro conozcan donde se consigue,les paso los datos : Pryde SRL,Echeverria 330 Wilde,Bs.As,te: 011 4207 5155; www.pryde.com.ar.-




 Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 7, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Diego, esta pantalla es electrostática, y lo que hace es "quebrar" el acople capacitivo entre el secundario del trafoy el resto de los circuitos que están en las inmediaciones. Acá no importa eliminar el acople capacitivo entre los bobinados del trafo, por que las HF que pasen al secundario se mueren cuando lleguen a los caps de filtro, ya que este no es un trafo de salida de audio. En cambio, si pueden pasar capacitivamente del primario y/o secundario del trafo al resto de los circuitos electrónicos (los amplis y módulos ST/BTL en este caso), y eso es lo que trata de eliminar esta pantalla.
> Para que la pantalla operara electromagnéticamente debería "chuparse" el flujo disperso, pero como es de cobre no va a tener mucho éxito con eso, y para generar un campo magnético contrario al disperso debería encapsular a todo el núcleo, por que así como está puesta, debería circular una corriente importante que no puede inducirse por que el anillo está por fuera del núcleo.



Edu, la faja de cobre que colocaste vos sirve para limitar tanto el ruido conducido capacitivamente (muy poco ruido porque tenes muchisima distancia entre el trafo y el  punto sensible a ruido) y el ruido radiado electromagnetico. Como bien decis, esa faja que colocaste es una espira en cortocircuito para toda linea de fuerza que escape del circuito magnético (lease flujo disperso), y la corriente que dicho flujo disperso induce en dicha espira tambien empuja al flujo magnético a que se cierre dentro del nucleo y no a traves del aire. Encapsular el trafo en una caja de material ferromagnetico cumple la misma funcion pero lo hace de otra forma, lo que hace es darle un nuevo camino por donde cerrarse al flujo disperso, en lugar decerrarse a traves del aire lo hace a traves del material ferroso





Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado Dr.Zoidberg,ya no hace falta laburar tanto con las pantallas electroestáticas, ahora se emplean fajas o cintas autoadhesivas de cobre,vienen en distintos anchos,según la laminación que se use,.- Yo las uso en el trabajo,son muy prácticas.- Para que todos los miembros del foro conozcan donde se consigue,les paso los datos : Pryde SRL,Echeverria 330 Wilde,Bs.As,te: 011 4207 5155; www.pryde.com.ar.-
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103827
> 
> 
> ...



Gustavo, yo no uso autoadesivas.... es mas, no las pego, uso fleje del que tengo para los trafos e inductores de alta frecuencia... es gruesito... lo pongo alrededor del trafo bien justo pero que no copie exacto el contorno, lo sueldo con estaño haciendo una costura en todo el ancho de la union y despues con una varillita aplasto y repujo bien el fleje para copiar el contorno


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 7, 2014)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Edu, la faja de cobre que colocaste vos sirve para limitar tanto el ruido conducido capacitivamente (muy poco ruido porque tenes muchisima distancia entre el trafo y el  punto sensible a ruido) y el ruido radiado electromagnetico. Como bien decis, esa faja que colocaste es una espira en cortocircuito para toda linea de fuerza que escape del circuito magnético (lease flujo disperso), y la corriente que dicho flujo disperso induce en dicha espira tambien empuja al flujo magnético a que se cierre dentro del nucleo y no a traves del aire. Encapsular el trafo en una caja de material ferromagnetico cumple la misma funcion pero lo hace de otra forma, lo que hace es darle un nuevo camino por donde cerrarse al flujo disperso, en lugar decerrarse a traves del aire lo hace a traves del material ferroso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta muy bueno como lo construyes,de hecho antes yo lo hacía así, pero al salir estas cintas de cobre autoadhesivas,las comencé a emplear,pues son muy practicas, al pegarla se ajusta al contorno del trafo a la perfección, y se puede soldar con estaño en la unión .-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2014)

En las casas de repuestos de automotores, cuanto mas vieja "Mejor" se vende *"Papel España"* que es justamente un fleje de cobre que viene en espesores diversos.

Una forma de "Recuperar" espacio es dejando el transformador en parte por fuera del gabinete, si se hace prolijo y el/los transformadores tienen tapa (Una sola) queda algo muy profesional.


​

Se fueron con el tema hacia el monte de cultivo de quinotos, pero está interesante, a *! Fogo "Guta" ¡*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2014)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Edu, la faja de cobre que colocaste vos sirve para limitar tanto el ruido conducido capacitivamente (muy poco ruido porque tenes muchisima distancia entre el trafo y el  punto sensible a ruido) y el ruido radiado electromagnetico.
> Como bien decis, esa faja que colocaste es una espira en cortocircuito  para toda linea de fuerza que escape del circuito magnético (lease flujo  disperso), y la corriente que dicho flujo disperso induce en dicha  espira tambien empuja al flujo magnético a que se cierre dentro del  nucleo y no a traves del aire.


El problema no se presenta a bajas frecuencias, a las cuales el blindaje es un adorno, pero en mas altas frecuencias (ruidas *electricos *varios  de la línea... y no menores) la capacidad inter bobinado-"victima" se vuelve importante aunque sea pequeña...y la idea de esta pantalla es atajar eso precisamente, ya que tenemos una ganancia entre 27 y 33dB según el modo de operación.
La parte magnética del ruido es más dificil de atajar, y definitivamente no con este esquema, por que *hay que ser muy suertudo* como para que la corriente que "pudiera" generarse en la pantalla compense algo del flujo disperso (se me ocurre que es mas un deseo que otra cosa)... claro, hablando siempre a frecuencias convencionales de linea.



hazard_1998 dijo:


> Encapsular el trafo en una caja de material ferromagnetico cumple la misma funcion pero lo hace de otra forma, lo que hace es darle un nuevo camino por donde cerrarse al flujo disperso, en lugar decerrarse a traves del aire lo hace a traves del material ferroso


Lo que yo decía es que para aprovechar el campo que pudiera generar la corriente producida por el flujo disperso habría que tener todo el trafo envuelto en material conductor. El problema es que el campo disperso es tridimensional en las dimensiones del trafo y la pretendida compensación de la corriente es tridimensional en las dimensiones de la cinta, y comparativamente mucho mas pequeño, por eso hace falta "mas cable" 
Pero claro, la solución no es esa, sino meterlo en un envoltorio ferromagnético que lo contenga completamente acotado... al menos para restringir los efectos del campo magnético disperso.

=======================================================================

Interesante disquisición!!!!


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> A esta altura no solo nos metimos en el monte de quinotos, sino que salimos y entramos en el cultivo de berenjenas.


Naaa.... siga nomás que en cualquier momento logra salir de la quinta...


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 14, 2014)

En mis tiempos de Facultad , en Teoria electromagnética , que era bastante infranqueable ... nos demostraron que la "jaula de faraday" MAGNETICA no era posible ... solo y con limitaciones para campos estaticos... ahora bien , si el Indec decidio modificar las leyes de Maxwell ... estamos fritos.
N de R  : esto ya lo puse pero estoy de vacaciones con una conexion pesima , no se si alguien ya lo vio o no.....


----------



## rubenchaco (Ene 14, 2014)

Una pregunta si me permiten, si la "jaula de faraday" MAGNETICA no es posible por que los parlantes de los televisores la incorporan? y sin ella el tubo se ve verde, azul etc.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 15, 2014)

Comencé a armar uno de los PCB mas que nada para asegurar que secuencia seguir en el montaje y sodadura ya que no tengo agujeros metalizados. Por ahora lo que vá es esto, pero falta poner los TDA7294... y antes de eso revisar que todo esté OK. Fotitos...

*Etapa 1:*


*Etapa 2:*


*Etapa 3:*


*Etapa 4:*


*Etapa 5:*


Luego sigo por que hay una perdida en un surtidor que tengo que reparar... LPM...


----------



## tatajara (Ene 16, 2014)

va tomando color Dr. !! 
muy prolijos los pcb !!
una pregunta mas si me permite jaja 
ese conector blanco que veo en el pcb, se le llaman mta ??
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2014)

Gracia tata!!! Pero ni idea como se llaman los conectores  
Creo que en algún tema lo tratamos y son "Molex algo....". Dale una buscadita con esa palabra para ver que aparece...


----------



## tatajara (Ene 16, 2014)

gracias Dr. !!
si es medio raro, algunos le dicen molex otros mta no se por que !! o no serán lo mismo jaja



PD: ya los googlee jaja son casi los mismos, algunos cambian la posición de los cables o el formato de los pines pero como los pidan son higuales en fin jaja
saludos


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 16, 2014)

La verdad es que en las electrónicas locales de mi ciudad le llaman *Molex para impreso* pequeño, hay otro idéntico más grande. El número de pines es por aparte. Dr. Zoidberg buen trabajo, esas placas están muy bien terminadas.


----------



## tatajara (Ene 16, 2014)

sii blanko, vienen distintos, en la separación entre pines !!
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2014)

Terminé de armar un PCB estéreo (dos amplis) y anduvo PEREFCTO... excepto por dos capacitores que les moví el signo '*+*' a un lugar incorrecto en la máscara de componentes y los puse al revés. Por suerte, solo se "inflaron" un poquito pero sin explotar ni llevarse nada puesto (eran los de bootstrap), así que los cambié por un par nuevo (y bien puesto) y anduvo OK.
También me mandé un pequeño desastre y cortocircuité con la punta del tester la salida de un TDA a la -Vcc....y saltaron los dos fusibles de 1A... y temí lo peor... pero nop ... el TDA anda perfecto  
Van las fotitos de la secuencia de prueba:

La mitad derecha y su disipador:


La otra mitad... pero con disipador para ambas y los capacitores nuevos y bien puestos:


Y ya listo y terminado ( y las victimas a la derecha) mas un par de jumpers para poner en corto la entrada al hacer las pruebas:


PD: Eso que ven ahí no es el disipador definitivo ni mucho menos, pero se las banca mas o menos para sacarle 3W a una mitad (calientan bastante estos TDA.... LPM).

Saludos!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 20, 2014)

Ud dice que esos disipadores se la van a bancar??
no dudo de su sabiduria pero he puesto el dedo en varios....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2014)

Naaaa... los disipadores son estos.. el ZD-14. de 100mm de largo c/u cada dos chips:





Los de la foto son para disipar ambos chips mientras pruebo uno de ellos por que el otro se calientaaaa con la corriente estática (yo medí 60mA con +/- 17V que hice la prueba).


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 21, 2014)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Una pregunta si me permiten, si la "jaula de faraday" MAGNETICA no es posible por que los parlantes de los televisores la incorporan? y sin ella el tubo se ve verde, azul etc.



Recien contesto porque he estado con conexion muy mala:

Como dije , la pantalla magnetica era posible en ciertas condiciones en campos ESTATICOS , cosa que es el iman del parlante.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 21, 2014)

Eduardo:

¿Pudiste medir crosstalk entre esas dos etapas armadas? Si llegás a tener alguna data, favor subila, siempre y cuando puedas hacer la prueba a plena potencia máxima (si ya disponés de los ZD-14).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 21, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Pudiste medir crosstalk entre esas dos etapas armadas? Si llegás a tener alguna data, favor subila, siempre y cuando puedas hacer la prueba a plena potencia máxima (si ya disponés de los ZD-14).


Hola Diego:
No he medido nada mas que la respuesta en 1.5 kHz para verificar que ambas etapas estaban operativas y a la ganancia correcta, así que las proximas mediciones van a ser mas adelante... espero . El tema de los ZD-14 es que si los tengo a todos, pero por ahora no tengo acceso a un taladro de banco para garantizar la perpendicularidad de los agujeros de sujección de los TDA (por que van roscados), así que hasta dentro de dos o tres semanas no puedo encarar la preparación de los disipadores, y por ende no puedo ensayar nada a plena potencia (bue...pleeena.... plena en operación normal...no los voy a poner "al mango" por que se van a activar las protecciones).


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 21, 2014)

disculpe Dr que sea un hinchapelotas empedernido, no quisiera quitarle la tranquilidad con la que está encarando este proyecto, pero......

no le hubiera convenido usar perfiles ZD34, que son mucho mas aptos para conveccion natural, y que ademas, quedan mucho mejor a la vista cuando de los usa con las aletas fuera del gabinete?....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2014)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> disculpe Dr que sea un hinchapelotas empedernido, no quisiera quitarle la tranquilidad con la que está encarando este proyecto, pero......
> no le hubiera convenido usar perfiles ZD34, que son mucho mas aptos para conveccion natural, y que ademas, quedan mucho mejor a la vista cuando de los usa con las aletas fuera del gabinete?....


Jajaja!!!!
Seee...los había estado analizando hace un tiempo y están bien buenos, pero muchas veces uno debe contentarse con lo que se puede conseguir localmente. Por acá ni conocen ese perfil y tampoco traen el ZD21 que me parecía mejor aún, en cambio, los ZD14 aparecen con cierta "regularidad"... y pues les metí con esos .. por que los compré a medida que juntaba algún dinerillo...

*PD:* Las dimensiones no son tan disímiles entre sí, y aunque los ZD14 tienen menos superficie por mm.. a esta no sé como la calculan por que el ZD14 tiene las aletas un poquito mas "altas" que el ZD34 ....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2014)

*[Comentario Ultra Off Topic]*

Cuando me dedicaba a la electrónica encontré 2 proveedores muy interesantes y que me costó mucho trabajo encontrar.

Uno que se dedica a hacer fundición de aluminio por centrifugado con especialidad en electrónica.
Queda con buena precisión y terminación.
Se encontraba sobre avenida Monteverde a la bajada del puente de Claypole lado Florencio Varela 

Y otro que hacia estrucción de aluminio, incluyendo disipadores, este estaba sobre Ruta 36 entre Florencio Varela y el puente sobre el Ferrocarril Roca.

Lamentablemente no puedo dar mas precisiones sobre ambos porque no las tengo , pero tal vez algún participante del Foro pueda aportar algo al respecto.

*[/Comentario Ultra Off Topic]*


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 22, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *[Comentario Ultra Off Topic]*
> 
> Cuando me dedicaba a la electrónica encontré 2 proveedores muy interesantes y que me costó mucho trabajo encontrar.
> 
> ...




Fogonazo: la primera firma a la que haces referencia se llama Boherdi SRL,ya no están más en Claypole,se mudaron al Parque Industrial de Burzaco, en la calle Junín 1100, el número de teléfono es 4238-2004.-
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## rubenchaco (Ene 24, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Recien contesto porque he estado con conexion muy mala:
> 
> Como dije , la pantalla magnetica era posible en ciertas condiciones en campos ESTATICOS , cosa que es el iman del parlante.



Podrías explicar mejor ese concepto?, por que si arrimo el cable del micrófono cerca de un transformador en el amplificador  no sale nada, pero si le pelo la malla ( jaula de faraday) hace un hummm impresionante.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 24, 2014)

Ruben: No tengo fresca la teoria porque de esto hace muchos años que lo vi ( '78 , que te parece? )
La resolucion era por series me acuerdo y lamentablemente no la tengo a mano .
Tengo esos conceptos "grabados"desde hace mucho .
Por el contrario , me ha pasado con un trafo berreta , en el cual no habia blindaje posible ya que la placa estaba cerca , y la unica solucion fue alejarlo lo suficiente , habiendo probado "encerrarlo" en chapa de hierro ....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2014)

el de claypole no esta mas hace largo tiempo ya (Gustavo Moretton dijo donde se mudaron)
,uno de sus ex empleados hace números y piezas pequeñas en su casa ,en florencio varela , pero usa el método de molde en tierra ,esto ya de hace años,no se como 10 años por lo menos
la otra fundición no tengo ni idea


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2014)

Estuve avanzando un poquito con los PCB de los amplis y ya los tengo casi listos: solo les falta poner los capacitores de desacople de 2200uF y los TDA, pero eso quedará para dentro de unos días por que tengo que encargarme de varios reacondicionamientos y arreglos en la casa... y eso va a tener prioridad forzosamente .

Les dejo las fotos de los 4 PCB:


----------



## ramiro77 (Ene 30, 2014)

Te está quedando impresionante.
PD: le chingué y creí que te estaba mandando MP. Quería citarte la foto. Disculpen.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2014)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Te está quedando impresionante.
> PD: le chingué y creí que te estaba mandando MP. Quería citarte la foto. Disculpen.



Muestra del *frasco Nº 13* para Ramiro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2014)

A ver....
Resulta que ya armé los ocho amplificadores y solo funcionaron 7 de ellos. El último (Murphy HDP...) tenía la salida clavada contra -Vcc . Luego de revisar esa mitad del PCB, sabiendo que estaba OK por que todos los otros habían funcionado, no quedó mas que cambiar el TDA y salió andando de una.

Bueno... esta introducción para decir que me preocupó el tema de que el chip no funcionara, por que era completamente nuevo y ORIGINAL, y ni siquiera arrancó 
Me puse a buscar en la web y encontré todo tipo de sanatas sobre series viejas de chips que eran muy buenas y las series nuevas son todas fake... aún las de la propia fábrica ST   . Bueno.. mas allá de estas estupideces *encontré este post en diyaudio* que habla de una serie de medidas "preventivas" que hay que tomar en el montaje y uso de los TDA7294y yo quería preguntarles si alguien sabe que tan cierto es esto o cual era su propia experiencia en el montaje de estos chips, en particular la susceptibilidad a descargas eléctrostáticas.

Si alguien tiene algo para aportar, pues es muy bienvenido...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2014)

Lo del disipador *"Me suena (Ligeramente) coherente"*, lo demás


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2014)

Si.. a mí también me resulta coherente, y de hecho así los he soldado.. aunque fué de casualidad por que tenía que mantener la distancia PCB-disipador, así que les dejé el disipador puesto. Pero me extraña que sean taaan sensibles siendo chips de alta potencia y supuestamente protegidos. No se....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2014)

Busqué el esquema interno, aunque no mucho  




​
Las entradas son con bipolares lo que le da algo mas de robustez contra la destrucción.
Lo que me da la impresión de que podría ser sensible son las etapas con FET´s, pero no se encuentran conectadas directo a los pines.  

 ¿ Será un caso de interferencia Alien ?


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 14, 2014)

Mmm raro. Si bien no es lo mismo ni por asomo, ayer necesité armar un pequeño regulador con un LM317. Tenía tres 100% originales comprados a TI hace mucho. De los tres, uno directamente se quemó a los pocos segundos. El segundo no me regulaba, la carga (leds) me parpadeaban horrible. Y el tercero salió andando perfecto y ahí quedó andando hace más de 24hs. Todo en la misma placa y sin retoques ni nada, pues estaba perfecta y era el circuito del datasheet. Más sencillo imposible.
Y conste que los puse apenas los saqué de su packaging antiestático.

Será que dentro de la misma fábrica tienen distintas "calidades"? 
Por temperatura soldando no creo que lo hayas roto... Tendrías unos cuantos más rotos. Y no es de las primeras placas que armás. Otra cosa no se me ocurre. Algún corto minúsculo de esos que no se ven ni con ojos 0km?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2014)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Mmm raro. Si bien no es lo mismo ni por asomo, ayer necesité armar un pequeño regulador con un LM317. Tenía tres 100% originales comprados a TI hace mucho. De los tres, uno directamente se quemó a los pocos segundos. El segundo no me regulaba, la carga (leds) me parpadeaban horrible. Y el tercero salió andando perfecto y ahí quedó andando hace más de 24hs. Todo en la misma placa y sin retoques ni nada, pues estaba perfecta y era el circuito del datasheet. Más sencillo imposible.
> Y conste que los puse apenas los saqué de su packaging antiestático.
> 
> *Será que dentro de la misma fábrica tienen distintas "calidades"?*
> Por temperatura soldando no creo que lo hayas roto... Tendrías unos cuantos más rotos. Y no es de las primeras placas que armás. Otra cosa no se me ocurre. Algún corto minúsculo de esos que no se ven ni con ojos 0km?



*! Absolutamente ¡*

Las fábricas poseen medios como para detectar cosas casi impensables de los dispositivos, gracias a esto saben muy claramente que futuro tendrán. 

Por *aquí* hice un comentario al respecto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2014)

Seee.... hay diferentes calidades, pero el que palmó era uno de los mas "viejos" que tenía... y nunca me ha tocado padecer componentes con muerte tan prematura y sin motivos aparentes ni exigencias raras ya que el ensayo lo hice con +/-17V y entrada en corto (lo primero que mido es el offset y todos tenían entre 800µV y 1.5mV.. menos este que tenía -15.3V  juaaa!!).
A lo que le tenía miedo era al cap de bootstrap que estuviera palmado (le he puesto 100µF x 63V y lo cambié preventivamente) pero nop.... era el chip el que estaba mal. El que lo reemplazó es de una serie mas nueva, pero lo soldé y salió de una (y todavía sin haber leído estas "recomendaciones").

Ahora ya me quedé con la pica y le voy a mandar los +/-32V a cada PCB para ver que sucede...


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 14, 2014)

Pregunta muy pava... Ya que es una serie vieja, no existe la posibilidad de que tuviese pines en distinta ubicación? No lo conozco el chip y no lo usé nunca. Era nuevo tu chip? O venía de scrap/usado?

Fogo: muy interesante. Lo había visto ese hilo en su momento. Pero nunca creí que viniendo de la misma fábrica pudiesen directamente no andar o hacerlo MUY mal. Ni siquiera hablo de condiciones extremas de uso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2014)

Nop. El chip era completamente nuevo y original, solo que comprado hace dos o tres años. La única diferencia con la serie mas nueva era el código de lote de fabricación y el plástico de la carcasa que era un poquito mas claro que los mas nuevos. De todas maneras, entre los que armé hay dos mas de la misma serie (tenía tres TDA7294 comprados) en diferentes PCBs y esos funcionaron de una....

La duda mía venía por si algunos usuarios del foro habían coincidido en la aparición de problemas de la misma naturaleza, aunque no recuerdo haber leído algo así en los ultimos años... de hecho... todo lo contrario, pero en la web hay tanta info de problemas con este chip, incluso de personas medianamente confiables (un diyaudio hay un par, pero los otros que hablan de este chip sanatean MAL!!!) que uno ya se empieza a preocupar un poco , sobre todo por esos "informes" que hablan de que "arrancan" bien y luego de unos días palman . Pero ya me parece que hay bastante mito y bastante realidad con los kits que compran en eBay que tienen chips y PCB de dudosa procedencia y mas dudoso diseño.

Este finde armo una fuente y le mando la máxima tensión de operación que va a tener el ampli para ver hasta donde llega el humo  . Si no vuelan con la alimentación les meto carga de 4 ohms a ver que pasa...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 14, 2014)

No sé si te sirva de orientación para conocer qué pudo haber pasado con ese chip, pero me ha pasado muchas veces (en días muy secos y con determinadas prendas o calzados, principalmente) que personalmente adquiero mucha carga estática respecto a tierra, y cuando me aterrizo a algo metálico veo los chispazos y sufro las descargas respectivas (he tenido que entrar a muchos comercios tanteando con la manga de la camisa primeramente la manija de la puerta, para no recibir desagradables descargas).

No conozco el clima donde vivís, ni en qué época pudiste haber armado/manipulado esas placas, ó, qué tan sensibles sean esos chips (ya que no los he empleado nunca). Sólo puedo decirte, que a veces adquiero mucha carga con solo hacer unos pocos pasos (con determinados calzados). Si bien tomo recaudos a la hora de soldar/manipular elementos con mosfet (que se supone son muy sensibles) y sufro por esas benditas cargas estáticas, nunca he tenido problemas.

Lo llamativo es que tienen entrada a bjts y, como dijo Fogonazo, no deberían ser suceptibles por ese lado.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola Diego!
Acá donde vivo el clima es extremadamente seco y caluroso, así que las cargas estáticas mas o menos violentas son cuestión de todos los días. Para remate, dos de las casa de electrónica te entregan los productos en bolsas plásticas selladas por calor, así que no hacen mucho por la protección de circuitos sensibles 
Sin embargo, solo una vez en mi vida me comí un IC CMOS, y eso fué cuando era muy joven y no sabía mucho de este tema y los IC no venían tan protegidos como vienen hoy (te imaginás cuantos años hace de esto??? )... y ese fué el único dispositivo electrónico destruido por electricidad estática que yo haya visto/usado, así que sinceramente no creo que ese haya sido el motivo de la falla, pero como decía Tusam.... "puede fallar"....


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2014)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Será que dentro de la misma fábrica tienen distintas "calidades"?



Hola Ramiro,Leete en algun momento la biografia de Sir Clive Marles Sinclair  y veras ,que hacen los fabricantes con los componentes que no cumplen las espectativas!!!Tambien los envian al tercer mundo.  A mi Humilde entender los fabricantes son como los rotiseros,Ese pollo que estubo rotando seis semanas sin venderse, termina como relleno de empanadas.

Pd El garron con los componentes que no cumplen con sus parametros ,es terrible, para los que trabajamos en Rf ,Por ej ,cuando nos venden un Mrf 151g y este muere misteriosamente, aunque todos los parametros sean correctos,es un dolor Tremendo  ,debido a que cuesta mas de 100 uss y como ya sabemos ,los semiconductores no tienen devolucion, Ni garantia.


Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 15, 2014)

En mi modesta opinión, ha salido defectuoso sin mas. Recuerdo aquellos tiempos en los que tenía que cortocircuitar todas las patillas entre sí y a la hora de soldar me ponía en la muñeca una toma a tierra para evitar las descargas estáticas. Creo que hoy en día éste problema en éste tipo de IC están superados. Si has seguido las mismas precauciones con los otros IC´s que con éste y se ha ido ( igual ya estaba roto ) no le des mas vueltas es el IC que además comentas que no es igual que los otros 7.
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2014)

Creo que es tal como decís: venía fallado de origen.
Lo que sucedió es que leí tantos comentarios malos sobre estos chips en particular (al contrario del TDA7293) que ya me preocupé con el tema. De todas formas, hoy o mañana la voy a meter la tensión y carga nominal y veremos que sucede.

Saludos!!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 17, 2014)

A lo guapo nomas, Profe! que sufrannnnnn

Mi experiencia no es tan vasta como para hacer estadistica , a mi siempre me funcionaron eso y otros... pero de mis epocas de Facu siempre estudié que la electronica tiene "Mortalidad Infantil" regida estadisticamente por la distribucion de Poisson ....
Es como es , lastima que a nosotros la peor porqueria nos cuesta tan caro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2014)

La parte correspondiente a Cálculo de disipadores se movió al lugar correspondiente y se sigue allá :

_Cálculo básico de disipadores para amplificadores AB_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2014)

Hacía mucho que no andaba por acá ya que andaba con el tema de los disipadores citado en el post anterior, pero ya que he probado los PCB de los amplis, les traigo el diseño por si le sirve a alguien.
Les aviso: este es un diseño doble faz que está pensado para soldar de ambos lados y *NO ES* un PCB simple de hacer (si bien las pistas son gruesas) y menos simple es mantenerlo si palma algún TDA7294. Si no tienen experiencia con PCB de doble faz, por favor *NO USEN ESTE DISEÑO* por que les va a traer inconvenientes.
Las fotos de la secuencia de armado y el problema con la posición errónea de un capacitor están detalladas a partir de este post:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/876548/ _
El diseño del PCB está pensado para que quepan dos de ellas en un recorte doble-faz de 10x10cm, y los chips están puestos "bien al borde" del PCB  para que no interfiera la plaqueta con el montaje de los disipadores.

*DISCLAIMER:
*Como de costumbre, este diseño es *MIO *y como tal lo cedo a la comunidad del foro bajo las reglas de licencia de Creative Commons que rige los derechos de autor en forosdeelectronica.com. 
Este diseño se puede utilizar para implementaciones particulares o comerciales, y la unica exigencia es *NO REMOVER NI ALTERAR la etiqueta con mi nombre en el PCB* ni adjudicarse la propiedad del diseño, *debiendo aclarar siempre que la autoría es MIA*.. OK? Por lo demás, hagan lo que quieran.
Por otra parte, este diseño está armado y probado en los laboratorios de Dr. Zoidberg Inc.  y como tal, les garantizo que ambos canales funcionan a la perfección. El diseño del PCB está básicamente pensado para uso hobbista (DIY) y se entrega en estas condiciones solo para aquellos que sepan lo que están haciendo cuando lo armen. Pero como las implementaciones que ustedes hagan de este ampli no están supervisadas por mí, yo *NO ME HAGO RESPONSABLE DE NINGUN PROBLEMA* que pueda surgir con estos amplis, está claro??? Si se les quema la casa o matan a la vecina, el problema es de ustedes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 7, 2014)

Te mereces un gran aplauso por tan hermoso trabajo, lo utilizare y estará tan bien impreso tu nombre en el PCB como la gran impresion de escucha que tendré de el, gracias Dr Z!. (como pueden ver con un "me gusta" no es suficiente).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2015)

Luego de un largo tiempo de tener guardadas las etapas de filtrado del ampli, conseguí unos caps de 10000uF x 50V a precio MUY razonable y decidí agregárselos a los filtros que ya tenía para mejorar un poco la performance al excitar el grupo de canales correspondiente. Ahora tengo 20000uF para cada riel, u 80000uF en total para todos (no hay que darle bola a esto por que es un argumento audiófilo para la gilada)... son 20K uF para cada Vcc 
Les paso unas fotos del celu por que aún queda soldar los alambres de refuerzo del lado del cobre, pero será el proximo finde que tenga un rato.


----------



## leaseba (May 17, 2015)

y el amplificador de 8 canales ? jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2015)

leaseba dijo:


> y el amplificador de 8 canales ? jaja


Aun no logro armar el gabinete, por eso no lo he montado. Estoy muy corto de tiempo....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2016)

Bueno... luego de un laaaargo tiempo volvemos a tratar de montar el ampli de ocho canales. Acá vá una foto de los cuatro disipadores antes de comenzar a roscar los 24 agujeros  . Los perfiles L de alumnio se los debo por que los tengo guardados...



Y de paso, les subo una plantilla (ver el PDF adjunto) para perforar los disipadores en corcondancia con los TDA7294 montados en el PCB que publiqué antes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2016)

Claro , mejor tenerlos atornillados y que no se te caigan en la cabeza en las próximas replicas del temblor


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2016)

Parece que en San Juan el temblor fue tan importante que se movieron las letras de lugar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2016)

Despues de pasarme mas de dos horas roscando los agujeros de los disipadores (y no conseguír kerosene para lubricar, LPM) quedó lo que les muestro en las fotos:



Como verán, por un tema de "profilaxis" le metí una arandela Grower a cada tornillo. El tema es que el aluminio de los disipadores es distinto del de los perfiles L y los tornillos son de acero, y como estos disipadores se van a calentar y además forman las paredes del gabinete, las arandelas de presión al menos van a mantener todo ajustado cuando se dilaten los distintos materiales. No sea que se comienze a aflojar todo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Despues de pasarme mas de dos horas roscando los agujeros de los disipadores (y no conseguír kerosene para lubricar, LPM) quedó lo que les muestro en las fotos. . .



El aguarras del apestoso,  el que viene sin olor e incluso el gasoil te sirven.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El aguarras del apestoso,  el que viene sin olor e incluso el gasoil te sirven.


LPM!!! Tengo un poco de aguarrás "del bueno"... haber sabido le pongo unas gotas...  
De todas formas, me demoré por que le pasé dos machos a cada rosca el que rebaja primero y el definitivo después (solo tengo dos... así que será en dos pasadas nomás). De esa manera casi que se eliminan los trancazos del corte, pero el lubricante hubiera ayudado..

Ahora hay que ir a comprar las chapas, hacerlas plegar y comenzar con el gabinete...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2016)

Si me pongo en Luthier diría que lubriques con aceite de nuez  . . . pero el viejo WD40 te hubiera servido 

Ya quedando lindo che !


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 27, 2016)

Edu.. el wd40 sirve para "limpiar" los machos... lo mejor para evitar que se empasten los machos es el kerosene... pero sino... cualquier aceite mineral te hubiera servido...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 27, 2016)

increible donde sacaste disipadores iguales.

yo hice un amplificador para mi coche con 2 TDA7294 hice pruebas y era bastate potente pero al meterlo al coche pues no es tan galletudo como esperaba, se me ocurrio poner bafles bass reflex de un equipo sony y se escucha FATAL digo los bajos golpean seco pero los medios no se escuchan como lo hacia fuera del coche, apoco el coche cambia el recinto acustico por que nada que ver cuando hacia pruebas fuera del coche.

¿debo compensar ecualizando los medios o cambio los bafles?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> increible donde sacaste disipadores iguales.


Los compre en la fabrica. Los cortan de la medida que quieras y los anodizan en negro, cosa que no se consigue en los negocios de Argentina.




TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> ¿debo compensar ecualizando los medios o cambio los bafles?


Yo ecualizaria los medios para ver hasta donde se puede llegar. Pero sobre todo pondria los parlantes de medios y el tweeter cerca de los pasajeros... en la puerta...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 27, 2016)

ok seguire esos consejos ya que se pierde mucho los medios solo es un golpe seco en el chasis del auto que se siente pero no es agradable.

y lo de los disipadores bueno acá en mexico buscare donde fabrican disipadores ya que quiero fabricar varios amplificadores.

gracias por los datos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2017)

Lo que estaba aquí y ahora "Ya  ta" se fue para aquí: 

*Eliminando ruidos durante el apagado de equipos de audio*


----------



## martin12as (Jul 10, 2017)

hola, quería hacerle una consulta sobre los integrados tda7293/4, según la hoja de datos la máxima tensión que soportan es de +-50 y +-40 respectivamente, ahora la duda que tengo es si esa tensión se la aguantan solamente si trabajan en 8 ohm? se podrían romper si los uso en 4 ohm con una tensión bastante mayor a la necesaria (+-29 aproximadamente)? o solamente se desperdicia energía y generan mas calor?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2017)

martin12as dijo:


> hola, quería hacerle una consulta sobre los integrados tda7293/4, según la hoja de datos la máxima tensión que soportan es de +-50 y +-40 respectivamente, ahora la duda que tengo es si esa tensión se la aguantan solamente si trabajan en 8 ohm? se podrían romper si los uso en 4 ohm con una tensión bastante mayor a la necesaria (+-29 aproximadamente)? o solamente se desperdicia energía y generan mas calor?


Fijate en el datasheet!!!!



Esos son los valores máximos permitidos según la carga. Que "aguanten" más no significa que haya que usar esa tensión de alimentación. También mirá cual es la potencia máxima que puede entregar y en base a eso calculá la disipación del chip que no puede exceder 50W (y son 50W si usás un disipador del tamaño de una casa):



Sacá tus conclusiones...


----------



## martin12as (Jul 11, 2017)

gracias por la respuesta, ya había mirado esa parte del datasheet, pero había entendido que con una alimentación de +-27V y una carga de 4 ohm podía entregar esa potencia como máximo, y la duda que tenia era sobre si esa era la tensión máxima para trabajar en esa carga, o seria la tensión recomendada para no tener que disipar energía de sobra.

el tema no es que quiera alimentar el ci con +-40v y trabajar en 4 ohm para que entregue 345345 watts, sino que son los parlantes y el transformador que tengo, por lo visto voy a tener que cambiar de parlantes, de transformador o buscar algún otro amplificador ya que no son compatibles las 3 cosas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2019)

Luego de un largo tiempo sin hacer nada de este amplificador hemos recomenzado con las artesanías, ahora dedicadas a armar el gabinete donde meter los ocho canales, dos transformadores, cuatro puentes rectificadores, 4 x 20000 uF de filtrado, 4 conmutadores estereo-BTL, 8 fichas RCA de entrada, 16 fichas banana hembra para las salidas de los amplificadores, un conector IEC+fusible+llave para la entrada de 220V, dos portafusibles de 20mm (uno para cada trafo) y una tonelada de cables y conectores surtidos, mas un interruptor ojo-de-angel para el encendido del equipo.
Como se puede apreciar, habrá que hacer una parva de agujeros de montaje, y ya que los laterales de la caja son los disipadores, haran falta mas agujeros para asegurarlos con tornillos.
Las chapas y el frente de aluminio las compré el año pasado y recién ahora he podido ponerme a trabajar con ellas.
Luego de limpiarlas con thiner, tenemos la base y la tapa:

y tambien el contrafrente, el fondo y los soportes para los capacitores de filtrado:

Ahora debo comenzar con una plantilla para definir la ubicacion de todos los elementos del panel trasero y delantero (chapa negra del 18). En base a eso voy a recortar las pestañas para que quepan estos elementos sin que pierdan resistencia la base y la tapa, ambas de chapa negra 16.
Luego subo mas info.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2019)

Y aca va el layout del panel trasero...como para que vean la cantidad de huecos por hacer...lpm..

Y faltan ocho mas para la sujeccion a la caja.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y aca va el layout del panel trasero...como para que vean la cantidad de huecos por hacer...lpm. . . . .


Por una _"Módica suma"_ te puedo alquilar la super perforadora láser CNC Fogo 94 

*Fogo-sugerencia:*
Realiza el plano de perforaciones sobre papel, por ejemplo con Corel, (Es el que yo empleo), definiendo los centros del los agujeros con una cruz, luego pegas el papel a la chapa con cinta de papel engomada.
Este programa te permite definir trazos con precisión de < 0,1mm muy fácilmente. 
Marcas las futuras perforaciones sobre el papel y la chapa con un punto de marcar.
Retiras el papel de la chapa
Perforas
Descansas y te tomas unas cervezas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2019)

Eso he hecho pero mucho mas subdesarrollado: tome un recorte de cartulina de 45 cm de ancho, lo pegué en mi tablero de dibujo, y con el portaminas, la regla T y las escuadras que conservo desde la secundaria, mas un calibre, hice el dibujo a mano y lo transferí tal cual tus instrucciones.



Siiiiii....soy un dinosaurio...
PD: lo hago asi por que no tengo una impresora capaz de imprimir mas de 30 cm...y no se usar el Corel.

Y además me tomé dos pintas de birra roja. Salú!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso he hecho pero mucho mas subdesarrollado: tome un recorte de cartulina de 45 cm de ancho, lo pegué en mi tablero de dibujo, y con el portaminas, la regla T y las escuadras que conservo desde la secundaria, mas un calibre, hice el dibujo a mano y lo transferí tal cual tus instrucciones.



Mi regla "T" fue comida por las termitas y terminó en la basura. 


> . . . .PD: lo hago asi por que no tengo una impresora capaz de imprimir mas de 30 cm...y no se usar el Corel.


Una impresora que permita tamaño "Oficio" (21,5Cm * 35,5Cm) te deja hacer impresos de algo mas de 33Cm a lo largo.
En lo que hace a frentes y posteriores de equipos Corel mejoró mi existencia. 
Aprender a emplearlo, por lo menos en lo básico, no creo que te lleve mas de 2 Hs 


> . . . .Y además me tomé dos pintas de birra roja. Salú!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una impresora que permita tamaño "Oficio" (21,5Cm * 35,5Cm) te deja hacer impresos de algo mas de 33Cm a lo largo.


Sisi, pero las chapas miden 43 x 12 cm...no llego ni soñando y entonces debo ir a que lo ploteen...y me gasto el dinero de las cervezas.
Mejor lo dibujo a mano...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sisi, pero las chapas miden 43 x 12 cm...no llego ni soñando y entonces debo ir a que lo ploteen...y me gasto el dinero de las cervezas.


¡ Eso *NUNCA *!


> Mejor lo dibujo a mano...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2019)

Buenoooo....continúan las artesanías: ahora dando forma al gabinete.


Con chapa arriba y con chapa abajo 


Not so bad, ehhhh???

Lo que se ve en la ultima foto se supone que será el frente del amplificador. El fondo es igual, pero tengo que recortar las pestañas para que quepan los componentes del panel posterior...y como se me recontra pasó la mano con el espesor de la chapa, le voy a tener que meter con la amoladora y los discos de corte de 0.8mm...y eso requiere mucho amor y paz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2019)

Hoy me prestaron el taladro de banco y ya perforé el 85% del panel trasero. Lo que falta es a lima y minitorno...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2019)

Que bronca que dá cuando te equivocás en el ultimo corte...lpmqlp

Medí bien pero marqué mal el dibujo para el recorte del conector IEC para 220V y cuando corté el hueco, este me quedó como 10mm mas largo.

Asi que recorté un pedazo sobrante de chapa, como se ve en la foto, para soldarlo y restituir mas o menos el tamaño real, que luego voy a ajustar a lima. Mañana iré al taller chapista que está cerca de casa a ver si consigo que lo suelden con autógena.


----------



## aadf (Sep 8, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que bronca que dá cuando te equivocás en el ultimo corte...lpmqlp
> 
> Medí bien pero marqué mal el dibujo para el recorte del conector IEC para 220V y cuando corté el hueco, este me quedó como 10mm mas largo.
> 
> Asi que recorté un pedazo sobrante de chapa, como se ve en la foto, para soldarlo y restituir mas o menos el tamaño real, que luego voy a ajustar a lima. Mañana iré al taller chapista que está cerca de casa a ver si consigo que lo suelden con autógena.



Otra opción seria un recorte que tapes todo eso y volves a calar (pero esta vez bien, jaja). Luego con 4 remaches o tornillos lo aplicas. No se si me explico. Es para evitar soldar ahi...

Saludos
Andres,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2019)

aadf dijo:


> Otra opción seria un recorte que tapes todo eso y volves a calar (pero esta vez bien, jaja). Luego con 4 remaches o tornillos lo aplicas. No se si me explico. Es para evitar soldar ahi...


Me gusta la idea, pero tengo que salir a buscar un recorte de chapa 16 o de acrilico.
La idea de agregar ese pequeño "parche soldado" es que se puede soldar por el lado que da al interior y reparar las juntas del lado exterior con masilla para autos. Si no sale esa, voy con tu propuesta.

Gracias!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2019)

Bueno...encontre al chapista y por poco dinero soldó el parche con una TIG (o eso le entendí) y le pasó el "flapper" para alisarla. Resultado:

Not so bad!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2019)

Y con un poco de minitorno y otro poco de lima (con mango nuevo!!):


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2019)

Hoy estuve avanzando un poco con el montaje del gabinete.
Lo primero que encontré es que había previsto que los tornillos de la tapa usaran tuerca interna (por un motivo de rigidez estructural), pero luego de presentar las partes encontré que era virtualmente imposible poner y ajustar las tuercas, así que descarté los agujeros que había hecho en el perfil superior de aluminio, hice dos agujeros de cada lado y los rosqué en M3 que es la medida que uso. En la foto se ven los cuatro tornillos que sujetan la tapa del amplificador.
Luego marqué los agujeros que soportan el panel posterior (usando el panel ) y los perforé.... ahí les dejo la foto con solo 4 tornillos rosca-chapa (de los ocho que lleva) de 2.5mm de diámetro para sujetarlo y ver como va.
Claramente se ve que los agujeros están medio tapados por la pestaña superior y por la inferior, así que debo marcar por donde debo cortarlas con la amoladora, pero voy a esperar que haga un poco más de calor, por que si salgo a la terraza a cortar metal me van a bajar en un cubo de hielo!...hace un tornillo bastaaaante importante hoy.


La idea del layout interno es algo mas o menos así:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2019)

Hoy hace calor, asi que subi a la terraza a recortar las pestañas con la amoladora.
La verdad es que soy bastante temeroso de la amoladora y era la primera vez que usaba un disco de corte de 0.8mm, pero "con paciencia y con saliva"...hice los recortes en 15 minutos. A la tapa le recorté 10 mm a todo el ancho de la pestaña, mientras que a la base la calé para que entren las fichas banana.
Les dejo fotos:


A fin de cuentas fué como usar el minitorno pero a escala gigante.

También corté un par de barras de aluminio que iran atornilladas a los disipadores y van a sostener el frente de aluminio sujeto con 4 tornillos Allen M4 de acero inoxidable, pero las traigo cuando estén listas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2019)

Aca están las barras de aluminio que van a sujetar el frente. En uno de los extremos pueden ver al tornillo de acero inoxidable de cabeza Allen. No son muy baratos que digamos pero supongo que van a dar una muy buena presentacion (y solo son cuatro).

Habria que limpiar un poco las barras de aluminio...pero total, se van a oxidar y proteger solas..

PD: tuve que comprar un juego de machos Uranga para roscar los agujeros M4....nunca fueron baratos y ahora me rompieron el or....20 trumps me cobraron...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2019)

Y así quedan puestas las barras para soportar el frente:

Ya puede seguir con el montaje del fondo y la perforacion del frente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2019)

Tuve que trabajar un poco para poder hacer los agujeros pasantes en la base y tapa para dar acceso a las roscas para los tornillos que sujetaran el frente, pero ya quedó:

Y así quedaron los recortes para el panel trasero:

Ahora hay que diseñar el frente y el contrafrente....y casi no hay margen de error.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2019)

Hoy logré algunos avances con el montaje del contrafrente y del frente, ambos con las perforaciones correspondientes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2019)

Unas fotos más.
El gabinete ya armado, visto de frente:

y el frente + contrafrente

Hay que retocar un poco la separación entre ambos, por que la cabeza de los tornillos que sujetan el contrafrente los mantienen apartados, pero hay una deformación que surje cuando ajusto en exceso los allen inoxidables.


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 4, 2019)

Llego medio tarde al post, espectacular trabajo Eduardo, si queres armar plantillas para frentes de equipos tenes este programa 

Front Panel Express: Front Panel Design Software and CAD Conversion Service: Home 

Podes exportar en pdf, o dxf o encargar el frente terminado impreso y demas.

La verdad , esta muy bueno, incluso podes ver en 3d el gabinete.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2019)

Gracias cyver !!!
Sabes que creo haberlo bajado alguna vez....pero nunca lo probé....soy un desastre.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2019)

Recordando a mis ancestros en voz baja por que tengo que rehacer TODO el panel trasero, me puse a jugar un poco con unos recortes de goma para hacer "inmovilizadores de capacitores" e impedir que los PCB de los filtros de la fuente se escapen y/o muevan....y quedó esto:

Si miran con cuidado va a verlos ya colocados (la goma es negra) y sosteniendo a los capacitores.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Oct 21, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> me puse a jugar un poco con unos recortes de goma para hacer "inmovilizadores de capacitores" e impedir que los PCB de los filtros de la fuente se escapen y/o muevan....y quedó esto:


Hola Doc, ¿será por tema de vibraciones?, no sé por qué se moverían una vez que están soldados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2019)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Hola Doc, ¿será por tema de vibraciones?, no sé por qué se moverían una vez que están soldados.


Hola!!
Es que los capacitores van puestos "de cabeza" (con el PCB hacia arriba), sujetos entre dos "L" de acero cubierto en goma eva y con un precinto a la vuelta (horizontal) para sostenerlos. Los capacitores deben entrar bastante "justo" entre los soportes y el precinto los ajusta un poco mas, y si no pongo estos cosos, la carga de presión la soportaría los capacitores y se transmitiría a las soldaduras, lo que puede debilitarlas.
Por otra parte, si traslado el ampli y no los tengo con las gomas estas, podría soltarse todo el conjunto por que los caps ceden verticalmente...

Es mas una prevención que otra cosa, pero bué....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 23, 2019)

Despues de put#@$&@# bastante, volví a diseñar y construir el panel trasero del amplificador. Tiene exactamente lo mismo que antes pero en una disposicion diferente para asegurar el espacio libre para los amplificadores y protectores de parlantes.
Así es como queda ahora...

Y por supuesto, falta cortar el hueco para el conector IEC...espero no pifiarle de nuevo


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Oct 24, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Recordando a mis ancestros en voz baja por que tengo que rehacer TODO el panel trasero, me puse a jugar un poco con unos recortes de goma para hacer "inmovilizadores de capacitores" e impedir que los PCB de los filtros de la fuente se escapen y/o muevan....y quedó esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 183263
> Si miran con cuidado va a verlos ya colocados (la goma es negra) y sosteniendo a los capacitores.




¿Puedes poner una o dos fotos que se vea de frente y diferente ángulos? Gracias.


----------



## DMLUNA (Oct 24, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueno... la verdad que viendo esta foto de mi sistema multiamplificado...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 101986
> 
> ...


@Dr. Zoidberg  no sé si lo habrás explicado en otro tema,pero me encantan tus gabinetes,los compraste? (Donde?), O son Made in casa ?  Porque se ven muy profesionales,yo necesito armarme dos así,con ese aspecto tipo rackeable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2019)

Discos De Diamante Minitorno en Mercado Libre Argentina


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2019)

DMLUNA dijo:


> @Dr. Zoidberg  no sé si lo habrás explicado en otro tema,pero me encantan tus gabinetes,los compraste? (Donde?), O son Made in casa ?  Porque se ven muy profesionales,yo necesito armarme dos así,con ese aspecto tipo rackeable.


Naaaa....a los gabinetes los diseño y armo yo. En Argentina antes vendían gabinetes comerciales pero desaparecieron hace mas de 25 años, y mandarlos a fabricar sale costoso y no siempre quedan como vos esperás que queden.
Por eso los diseño y armo yo, aunque las chapas me las proveen, cortan y doblan en un taller que depende de una empresa que provee metales de todo tipo y forma. Luego yo configuro y perforo cada "pieza" para armar el gabinete.
El problema que tengo con este gabinete es que es un diseño completamente nuevo por que los laterales son los propios disipadores y entonces hay muy poco margen de error para lograr mantener el aspecto uniforme y prolijo. Por otra parte, este diseño no es el mejor posible (ya ví algunos comerciales y "parecidos" en diyaudio.com *y se desmontan mucho más facilmente que el mío*), pero para mejorarlo necesito algunas herramientas que no tengo o una dosis de paciencia inmensa...que tampoco tengo , entonces quedará así


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Discos De Diamante Minitorno en Mercado Libre Argentina


Yo uso estos otros: Discos De Corte Para Minitornos X 5 Unidades 1,6 Mm Stronger - $ 205,00


----------



## DMLUNA (Oct 24, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaa....a los gabinetes los diseño y armo yo. En Argentina antes vendían gabinetes comerciales pero desaparecieron hace mas de 25 años, y mandarlos a fabricar sale costoso y no siempre quedan como vos esperás que queden.
> Por eso los diseño y armo yo, aunque las chapas me las proveen, cortan y doblan en un taller que depende de una empresa que provee metales de todo tipo y forma. Luego yo configuro y perforo cada "pieza" para armar el gabinete.
> El problema que tengo con este gabinete es que es un diseño completamente nuevo por que los laterales son los propios disipadores y entonces hay muy poco margen de error para lograr mantener el aspecto uniforme y prolijo. Por otra parte, este diseño no es el mejor posible (ya ví algunos comerciales y "parecidos" en diyaudio.com *y se desmontan mucho más facilmente que el mío*), pero para mejorarlo necesito algunas herramientas que no tengo o una dosis de paciencia inmensa...que tampoco tengo , entonces quedará así
> 
> Yo uso estos otros: Discos De Corte Para Minitornos X 5 Unidades 1,6 Mm Stronger - $ 205,00


@Dr. Zoidberg y las manijas también son artesanales? Porque busqué en ML y no puedo encontrar ese estilo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2019)

DMLUNA dijo:


> @Dr. Zoidberg y las manijas también son artesanales? Porque busqué en ML y no puedo encontrar ese estilo.


Casa donde vendan herrajes para muebles *(Cajones de cocina)* existen cosas muy interesantes 

En muchas oportunidades use de estas:


----------



## DMLUNA (Oct 24, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Casa donde vendan herrajes para muebles *(Cajones de cocina)* existen cosas muy interesantes
> 
> En muchas oportunidades use de estas:


@Fogonazo justo lo acabo de encontrar en ML, son muy parecidas a las usadas en potencias profesionales. 
Tirador Manija Metálica Trelew 96 Mm Cajon X4/uni Del Sur - $ 173,78


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2019)

DMLUNA dijo:


> @Fogonazo justo lo acabo de encontrar en ML, son muy parecidas a las usadas en potencias profesionales.
> Tirador Manija Metálica Trelew 96 Mm Cajon X4/uni Del Sur - $ 173,78


No te quedes con un solo modelo, visita una casa de herrajes y puede que encuentres mas alternativas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No te quedes con un solo modelo, visita una casa de herrajes y puede que encuentres mas alternativas


Tal cual! Donde yo la compré tenian cromadas (las que usé) pero tambien venian en negro, rojo, rosado, marrón, azul y blanco. Pinta como para un carnaval pero hay para todos los gustos.


AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner una o dos fotos que se vea de frente y diferente ángulos?


Si, acá estan:




También corté el agujero para el conector IEC. Esta vez no me pasé con el corte pero estuve limando 45'.


Esta vez anduvo de 10!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2020)

Esto es en lo que voy a trabajar este finde:

Lo tengo así preparado hace dos meses y por diez mil cosas (entre ellas la mesa para el esmeril) no he podido perforarlo, pero este fin de semana lo termino....a ver si puedo fosfatizarlo...


----------



## DMLUNA (Ene 19, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los compre en la fabrica. Los cortan de la medida que quieras y los anodizan en negro, cosa que no se consigue en los negocios de Argentina.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo ecualizaria los medios para ver hasta donde se puede llegar. Pero sobre todo pondria los parlantes de medios y el tweeter cerca de los pasajeros... en la puerta...


@dr zoidberg se puede saber dónde queda esa fábrica de disipadores?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2020)

Donde queda no lo sé, pero esta es la web: DISIPADORES
Y ahí hay informacion de contacto. Yo los contacté por mail, me enviaron la lista, seleccioné los disipadores, me dijeron como pagarlos y me los enviaron a mi provincia.


----------



## DMLUNA (Ene 19, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Donde queda no lo sé, pero esta es la web: DISIPADORES
> Y ahí hay informacion de contacto. Yo los contacté por mail, me enviaron la lista, seleccioné los disipadores, me dijeron como pagarlos y me los enviaron a mi provincia.


Gracias de nuevo @Dr. Zoidberg  !!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2020)

DMLUNA dijo:


> @dr zoidberg se puede saber dónde queda esa fábrica de disipadores?









						Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]
					






					witronica.com


----------



## DMLUNA (Ene 21, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Fogonazo  siempre un paso adelantado !!! Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2020)

Me quité un poco de vagancia de encima y perforé toda la base del gabinete para comenzar el montaje final del ampli.
En la foto solo estan presentados los bancos de filtros y los rectificadores para ajustar la distancia entre ellos:

Los soportes estan sujetos temporariamente con tornillos, pero llevarán remaches pop. Y también falta colocar una base de goma eva para aislar los capacitores (estan de cabeza).
Esta tarde lo voy a fosfatizar para comenzar a pintarlo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> _*Me quité un poco de vagancia de encima*_ . . . .


Y ¿ Fuiste al médico ?, la ausencia de vagancia podría ser síntoma de algo grave     

 ​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ¿ Fuiste al médico ?, la ausencia de vagancia podría ser síntoma de algo grave


Aún no voy, pero debe ser grave por que ya tengo un nuevo ataque de vagancia....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> lo voy a fosfatizar


 
Tratá de conseguir Sanafer (es marca de pinturerías Miguel) ->


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2020)

Es que tengo un envase de medio litro (no recuerdo la marca) que compré hace un par de años o algo así y solo usé un poquito...
Cuando lo usé anduvo OK y era barato, pero voy a ver si ese que decís se consigue...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2020)

Yo tengo algunas chapas fosfatizadas, no recuerdo la marca del producto, que sobrevivieron al pis de mis gatos   
Que, calculo, tiene el PH del ácido molecular de Alien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2020)

El que te digo , no se diluye , no se enjuaga.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2020)

El que yo usé no se diluye pero si se enjuagaba....creo. Ya lo voy a revisar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2020)

Este es el que tengo. No se diluye ni enjuaja, solo se pasa un trapo seco al final.

Despues les cuento como fué (tiene un par de años pero no hay fecha de vencimiento...)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2020)

Mayormente es ácido orto fosfórico (el mismo de la Cola-Coca) . . .  no se vence . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mayormente es ácido orto fosfórico (el mismo de la Cola-Coca) . . .  no se vence . . .



 ¡¡ El léxico por favor !!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2020)

Parece que soy antiguo  









						Significado de los prefijos meta, piro y orto en la nomenclatura antigua
					

La nomenclatura «meta, piro, orto» es antigua y cada vez se emplea menos, pues ha sido sustituida por las nomenclaturas IUPAC para dar a los compuestos así llamados nombres más acordes con sus verd…




					triplenlace.com


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece que soy antiguo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mayormente es ácido orto fosfórico (el mismo de la Cola-Coca) . . .  no se vence . . .


Seeeee...pero vos viste que hay productos que pueden tomar humedad o evaporarse el agua una vez abierto el envase...y el cierre del envase no es muy bueno que digamos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2020)

Aquí algunos avances:
La tapa no quedó muy bien...habrá que darle otra pasada.

La parte trasera quedó OK.

Y el contrafrente tambien pinta OK.

La base al final no la procesé por que me dí cuenta que me faltan 3 o 4 agujeros (puesta a tierra y posible relay de encendido).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2020)

Pasale Virulana y nuevamente fosfatizante (fresco y a la sombraaa) , esperate unos minutos y trapealo antes que se seque .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 31, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> (fresco y a la sombraaa)


Bueee....lo de fresco está dudoso. A la sombra hice todo, ya que empecé como a las 20 sue daba sombra...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2020)

Claro , si la chapa está caliente se le hace una capa blanca . . . por eso mejor enfriarla aunque sea con agua , pasarle el fosfatizante y mantenerla mojada con el pincel unos minutos y luego secar con trapo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 31, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , si la chapa está caliente se le hace una capa blanca . . . por eso mejor enfriarla aunque sea con agua , pasarle el fosfatizante y mantenerla mojada con el pincel unos minutos y luego secar con trapo.


En realidad no estaba "caliente" sino a temperatura ambiente que eran como 35°C ....pero las manchas le aparecieron luego que repasé con el trapo lo que se veía aún húmedo.
Lo mas grave es que la cobertura fosfatizada no es uniforme: hay zonas que se ven opacas (fosfatizadas) y otras que aún brillan como si nunca les hubiera pasado el engrudo....pero puede ser por que le dí poco tiempo de exposición ya que a las otras piezas las dejé mas de 10 minutos y a esta menos de 5.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 31, 2020)

Ahora quedó muuuucho mejor, pero la virulana no surtió efecto...estaba recontra-re-pegado el fosfato y ni lo rayó.
Visto esto, le dí una mano encima de lo que estaba, lo dejé 10 minutos, le pasé el trapo y quedó así:

Not so baaaad!!!!
También le hice un agujero a la base y la fosfaticé. Aun no tengo foto pero me parece que va a tener que recibir otra mano...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Bueee....lo de fresco está dudoso*. A la sombra hice todo, ya que empecé como a las 20 sue daba sombra...


🤣😂😅 2M está chistoso 🤣😂😅


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2020)

Shhh shhh , no me descubrais 🙏


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2020)

Y así quedó la base....que terminé como a la una de la mañana, y a esa hora estaba mas fresco 🥵

esta todo bien cubierto, pero algunas manchas son de oxido que se fueron y otras son debidas a la forma en que se distribuye el liquido aunque lo pasé con pincel.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y así quedó la base....que terminé como a la una de la mañana, y a esa hora estaba mas fresco 🥵


No te creo   


> esta todo bien cubierto, pero algunas manchas son de oxido que se fueron y otras son debidas a la forma en que se distribuye el liquido aunque lo pasé con pincel.


No se ni me imagino si servirá para este caso, obviamente tampoco lo probé, recientemente me enteré que existen rodillos para pintar de un tipo especial de goma-espuma justamente para pintar con "cosas" que quedan fácilmente veteadas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> existen rodillos para pintar de un tipo especial de goma-espuma justamente para pintar con "cosas" que quedan fácilmente veteadas.


Lo extraño de esto es que la cobertura del pincel era totalmente homogenea pero empieza a vetearse luego de un rato. El aspecto es como si hubiera aceite sobre la chapa, pero las había limpiado con thinner el día anterior.
De todas formas, de un día para otro va mejorando....veré como queda hoy.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo extraño de esto es que la cobertura del pincel era totalmente homogenea pero empieza a vetearse luego de un rato. El aspecto es como si hubiera aceite sobre la chapa, pero las había limpiado con thinner el día anterior.
> De todas formas, de un día para otro va mejorando....veré como queda hoy.








​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2020)

Fui a comprar pintura en aerosol para pintar las chapas del gabinete, y casi me caigo de toor cuando me dijeron el precio de la Rust-Oleum negro satinado: $640        (8 trumps "solidarios"). En ML vale un 30% menos...así que no entiendo... pero bué, me compré una Tersuave negro satinado, mas chico (250cc vs 340cc) y muuuucho mas barato--> 2.5 trumps "solidarios por ley y lpmqlp"... algo es algo... veremos que tal va pero no le tengo mucha fé.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fui a comprar pintura en aerosol para pintar las chapas del gabinete, y casi me caigo de toor cuando me dijeron el precio de la Rust-Oleum negro satinado: $640        (8 trumps "solidarios"). En ML vale un 30% menos...así que no entiendo... pero bué, me compré una Tersuave negro satinado, mas chico (250cc vs 340cc) y muuuucho mas barato--> 2.5 trumps "solidarios por ley y lpmqlp"... algo es algo... veremos que tal va pero no le tengo mucha fé.


Dijo _Confucio_ (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _"La solidaridad bien entendida comienza por casa"   _


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2020)

Dada la cuarentena y que me ya estoy volviendo medio loco dentro de mi casa, me decidí a pintar el gabinete del amplificador...que es algo que odio.
Al final lo pinté en 10 minutos y la pintura Tersuave me alcanzó con lo justo...o menos. Ahora ya sé por que la Rust Oleum vale lo que vale....pero bué....podría ser peor considerando que pagué un 65% menos.
Les dejo unas fotelis:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahora ya sé por que la Rust Oleum vale lo que vale


 
Yo te iba a decir , seca inmediatamente , el Tersuave tarda una cuarentena 🤪


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo te iba a decir , seca inmediatamente , el Tersuave tarda una cuarentena 🤪


Y no solo eso, el acabado final es completamente diferente: liso y homogéneo.
Esta otra, vista con luz de costado, queda como con pequeños puntitos....como con un granulado muy fino. No molesta, pero no me gusta mucho.
Las iba a hacer pintar con pintura electrostatica, como los muebles de cocina, pero el contacto que me dieron nunca me pasó el precio y pinta que no le interesaba mucho por la poca superficie a pintar. En fin....así quedará...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2020)

Rust Oleum usa de solvente algo así como la acetona 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Rust Oleum usa de solvente algo así como la acetona 🤷‍♂️


La verdad es que no sé que usa como solvente, pero la recomendación de no sobre-pintar hasta luego de 24 horas yo la extiendo "hasta 3 o 4 o más días" por que ya me ha pasado que la capa nueva, aún después de 24 horas, te remueve/afloja la pintura de la capa anterior. Y ni te digo cuando usás el esmalte transparente o la laca sobre pintura, por que eso no lo dicen en ninguna parte, pero mas vale que la pintura esté recontra-re-seca por que si rociás estas cosas sobre ella, seguro que se levanta/mancha/hace-globitos.
Cuando pintaba y laqueaba los baffles, me demoré tres meses por ese problema. Usando el mismo material no hay mucho drama si esperás el tiempo suficiente (yo solía esperar 3 o 4 días), pero poniendo pintura y encima laca o esmalte transparente....olvidate por lo menos una semana.
Y ahora con la Tersuave no sé cuanto voy a tener que esperar...pero empezaremos con una semana...lpm...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2020)

Fijate que hay un aerosol muuuy interesante que es para pintar reposeras plásticas , de las que además van al sol ,"isy"  te hace la oferta de 1 por 10 mangos , total mañana tendrás que volver a comprar 5 mas sin oferta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que hay un aerosol muuuy interesante que es para pintar reposeras plásticas , de las que además van al sol ,"isy"  te hace la oferta de 1 por 10 mangos , total mañana tendrás que volver a comprar 5 mas sin oferta


Lo voy a anotar para cuando me dejen salir. La verdad es que no lo había visto por acá, y fué el primer lugar donde fui a buscar pintura en aerosol


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2020)

AEROSOLES ESPECIALES | AEROSOLES | PINTURAS | PINTURAS - Easy
					






					www.easy.com.ar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2020)

Algunos pequeños avances....como para ir empezando con el armado:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2020)

Ponele de nombre : Eight Channels Quarentine 😝


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2020)

Hoy tengo que colocar y cablear los puentes, los filtros y probablemente los trafos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy tengo que colocar y cablear los puentes, los filtros y probablemente los trafos.


Ahora comienza la parte entretenida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> y probablemente los trafos.


 
Calculale el espacio para rotarlos si necesario


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Calculale el espacio para rotarlos si necesario


Nono...no es posible por que no hay espacio. Ademas ya configuré el layout para que los amplificadores queden "paralelos" a los laterales de las piernas del trafo y como a 10cm de distancia. Estimo que debería ser suficiente junto al blindaje electrostático...
Además, recien termino de recortar los tornillos que sujetan el núcleo por que eran demasiado largos y molestaban a los tornillos de fijación ...y además los ajusté como pa que tengan...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2020)

Enroscale una vuelta de lámina de cobre o papel españa por fuera  y a masa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Enroscale una vuelta de lámina de cobre o papel españa por fuera  y a masa


Sisi, ya está puesto el blindaje desde los inicios del trafo, con su correspondiente cable para conectarlo a GND.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2020)

Algunos avances mas, pero con 34° no pinta seguir con esto. Mañana estará mas fresco ..dicen...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2020)

Acá un par de fotos mas de lo que pude hacer hoy...



y me parece que se me pasó la mano con 20000uF por rama para cada trafo....


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 25, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá un par de fotos mas de lo que pude hacer hoy...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 187972
> Ver el archivo adjunto 187973



Te está quedando muy bueno!!!. ¿Quién habrá sido quien te hizo hacer esos surcos en los bancos de capacitores? Jajajaja.

Si tenés algo en baja señal alimentado con reguladores ahí o en otra parte de tu cadena de audio, fijate si este chiche que desarrollé hace un tiempo te puede servir para ir más un poco más lejos todavía: Fuente Regulada variable de 1.2 a 33v con Lm350K


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si tenés algo en baja señal alimentado con reguladores ahí o en otra parte de tu cadena de audio, fijate si este chiche que desarrollé hace un tiempo te puede servir para ir más un poco más lejos todavía: Fuente Regulada variable de 1.2 a 33v con Lm350K


Lo voy a ver...está interesante     
Gracias!

Va medio off-topic, pero a los reguladores para circuitos de baja señal les meto adelante un filtro PI de 2200uF-2.2Ohms-2200uF y con eso - segun D. Self - se hunde el ripple debajo del nivel de ruido de salida del LM317/337, que es lo más que podés eliminar el ripple...el ruido siempre queda...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 25, 2020)

La técnica que estás empleando está perfecta. Este "pequeño accesorio" es mayormente para anexar a lo que ya está implementado y para que no se tenga que emplear fuerza bruta en uF en los bancos previos al regulador (así sea filtro Pi). El único manoseo que hay que hacer en el circuito a intervenir es levantar un terminal del capacitor de bypass, ya que a los terminales de salida del regulador es fácil acceder. Lo adicionalmente bueno es que mantiene más achatada y menor la impedancia de salida con la frecuencia. Los componentes son nada y se puede armar en una plaquetita minúscula tanto para positivos como negativos (cambiando la polaridad de los transistorcitos de señal, obviamente). Reduce también el ruido propio, si se implementa con los componentes citados y con el cuidado técnico que corresponda (estoy en proceso de documentar cuánto en lo real).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2020)

Hoy no pude hacer mucho, pero al menos preparé el panel trasero. Solo queda retocar a mano unos detalles y protegerlo con esmalte transparente.


----------



## sebsjata (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 188194


Como haces las letras? es vinilo adhesivo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Como haces las letras? es vinilo adhesivo?


Nonono, es una impresión laser sobre una hoja A4 autoadhesiva. Luego la recorto y la pego.

Hoy tuve problemas por que no quedó muy fijo el toner por que la hoja es gruesa, y luego me dí cuenta que no había configurado papel grueso en la impresora y tuve que pintar a mano algunas zonas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2020)

Y ahora, preparando el frente. Las fotos no se ven muy bien porque el foco del celu lo hace en el cartelito PolloX...pero bue...se entiende la idea:


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Nonono, es una impresión laser sobre una hoja A4 autoadhesiva. Luego la recorto y la pego.
> 
> Hoy tuve problemas _*por que no quedó muy fijo el toner por que la hoja es gruesa,*_ y luego me dí cuenta que no había configurado papel grueso en la impresora y tuve que pintar a mano algunas zonas.


Pequeña triquiñuela para mejorar la impresión sobre medios (Papeles) raros. 👽
Antes de hacer la impresión pasa la hoja por la impresora, pero imprimiendo en blanco, es decir que no imprima nada de nada, esto quita restos de humedad del papel/o lo que sea y lo pre-calienta para mejorar luego la impresión definitiva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2020)

Cuando hoy imprimí el logo PolloX le metí que el papel era "grueso 95-105" y mi hijo (que está al lado de la impresora) me dijo que se demoró en calentar y que la hoja la pasó mas despacio...pero tuvo que atajar la transparencia por que se estaba "enroscando" --> como haciendo un tubo por el calor. Con solo sujetarla hasta que se enfrió quedo maniobrable...
El toner quedó recontra-re-pegado esta vez.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2020)

No todas las impresoras poseen velocidad variable, la mayoría con suerte ajustan temperatura   

Para acetatos (transparencias) por algún extraño 👽 y esotérico motivo me dio buen resultado, previo a la impresión, limpiar la cara a ser impresa con isopropílico, inmediatamente seco se imprime. Esto mejora mucho la transferencia de la imagen

Ahora ando (Previo Covid-19) instalando unas Lexmark que ajustan automáticamente en función de la densidad de imagen la velocidad, desde 65 PPM a 45 PPM aunque hasta ahora que nunca bajara la velocidad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No todas las impresoras poseen velocidad variable, la mayoría con suerte ajustan temperatura


La que tengo es un HP 1020...una batata...pero el me dijo que la vió mas lenta al imprimir. Dudo que varíe la velocidad...pero parece que sí


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La que tengo es un HP 1020...una batata...pero el me dijo que la vió mas lenta al imprimir. Dudo que varíe la velocidad...pero parece que sí


Eso *NO* es una impresora es un bunker a prueba de bombas, de lo mejor que sacó HP


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2020)

Seee...anda bien, pero me bajé el manual de servicio y aún no encuentro si cambia la velocidad o nó...

PD: es la que menos memoria tiene de la serie 1010/1012/1015 y 1020.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2020)

Unos pequeños avances: el montaje de conector IEC, portafusibles y fichas banana en el panel posterior.


Al final tuve que pegotear con plastico el conector IEC por que las trabas (las, ehhhh) que tiene son para una lata de picadillo y la chapa donde vá puesto es una 16 o 14 --> no tranca


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2020)

Lima o amoladora y las recortas un poco


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2020)

Seeee....si pensé cortarlas 1mm...pero era mas fácil usar la pistola que hacer artesanías.


----------



## sebsjata (Abr 11, 2020)

Acomoda los porta fusibles para que cuando estén completamente roscados las letras queden horizontales, estéticamente se vería 10 veces mejor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2020)

Es que no puedo por algunos motivos:
1- No tiene puestos los fusibles y eso cambia la posicion del letrero.
2- Hay contactos de cada portafusible (por la parte trasera) que están orientados hacia abajo para minimizar la cantidad de cable a tender hasta el conector IEC. Lo raro es que estando ambos en la misma posicion quedan cruzados los letreros.
3- Recordá que esta es la parte trasera del equipo y casi nunca está visible.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Abr 12, 2020)

Va quedando muy bueno.

No recuerdo bien, pero ibas a usar un arduino + pt2313 para control?



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y ahora, preparando el frente. Las fotos no se ven muy bien porque el foco del celu lo hace en el cartelito PolloX...pero bue...se entiende la idea:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188520
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188521


No lo probe con aluminio como tal, pero con el clasico metodo de la plancha hice las letras en este frontal.
Aca se conoce como aluminio compuesto, es como un sanguche de aluminio+plastico+aluminio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2020)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> No recuerdo bien, pero ibas a usar un arduino + pt2313 para control?


Mas o menos, es un Arduino Nano + PGA2310 + control de tono de frecuencia variable de D. Self...pero eso es el preamplificador. Este es solo una etapa de potencia de 8 canales.

Yo me dí cuenta tarde de probar ese método de transferencia, pero como uso una plancha de aluminio "puro" de 3mm....no sé si llegaré a calentarla con la plancha....pero gracias!!! Eso irá en el preamplificador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2020)

Acá volvemos a avanzar un poco sobre el amplificador que lo había detenido por que no tenía los aisladores para los TDA7294...y estaba todo cerrado. Cuando los conseguí casi me agarra la cana por comprar en la electrónica que estaba abierta "de casualidad". En fin, hoy tuve un ratito libre (esto de las clases virtuales me llena de laburo, que las videoconferencias, que las PPT, que las consultas on-line, que los que consultan o preguntan el sábado a las 2:30 de la mañana, etc, etc) y me puse a montar los amplificadores en los disipadores...siempre con la persecuta que no hagan corto los chips con el disipador. Bueno...salió esto, que no es nada de otro planeta pero había que hacer coincidir los TDA con sus agujeros, que como los hice a mano no quedaron con precisión de menos de 0.5mm...pero bueno, ahí están y sin corto:
Preparando:

Los tornillos son M3 y cada uno lleva una arandela de bronce (que tengo desde hace mas de 30 años) para que el tornillo no cargue directamente y rompa el aislador de plástico (no pregunten, uso de bronce por que son mucho mas pequeñas que las de acero).
Y así quedaron todos ya instalados:

Mas tarde, cuando fije los disipadores a la base, subo mas fotitos..


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 12, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueno...salió esto, que no es nada de otro planeta pero había que hacer coincidir los TDA con sus agujeros, que como los hice a mano no quedaron con precisión de menos de 0.5mm...pero bueno, ahí están y sin corto:



Algo que hago en casos como el tuyo es no soldar los integrados o transistores que requieran la precisión en el montaje, los calzo en la placa sin soldar, los atornillo a dónde corresponda y después los sueldo, eso da un juego bastante holgado en todas las direcciones lo cual facilita la tarea.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Algo que hago en casos como el tuyo es no soldar los integrados o transistores que requieran la precisión en el montaje, los calzo en la placa sin soldar, los atornillo a dónde corresponda y después los sueldo, eso da un juego bastante holgado en todas las direcciones lo cual facilita la tarea.


Ese es el Fogo-Método


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 12, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese es el Fogo-Método



Yo lo inventé primero, patente pendiente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Algo que hago en casos como el tuyo es no soldar los integrados o transistores que requieran la precisión en el montaje, los calzo en la placa sin soldar, los atornillo a dónde corresponda y después los sueldo, eso da un juego bastante holgado en todas las direcciones lo cual facilita la tarea.


Seee....es lo que debería haber hecho, pero cuando probé cada módulo lo hice en otro disipador y necesitaba los chips ya soldados para hacer los ensayos.....PLIN!!!
De todas formas no fué tan grave, de los 8 chips solo uno tuvo un ligero cruce...que hice coincidir con un agujero que también estaba algo cruzado. En realidad, las marcas de los chips las hice con una plantilla basadas en las medidas de KiCad y debería haber quedado casi perfectas (deberían...)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Yo lo inventé primero, patente pendiente.


¡ Tarde piaste !
Ya fue patentado a nombre de la *Fogonazo INC*, al igual que todos los modelos de soldadores eléctricos y también el estaño en aleación eutéctica. 😎


*Edit:*

También está patentado el *LM3886*, pero no le voy a cobrar copyright al *Dr"Z"* porque es _*"amigo de la casa"  😛 *_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Edit:*
> 
> También está patentado el *LM3886*, pero no le voy a cobrar copyright al *Dr"Z"* porque es _*"amigo de la casa" 😛*_


       
Gracias!!!!  Pero estos son TDA7294


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2020)

Ahora un poquito más:
Con los amplificadores ya montados, primero sujetamos los disipadores a la base y luego ponemos unos tornillos para que los amplis no queden en voladizo y se hagan percha.
El soporte es fácil: un tornillo M3 de 75mm de largo recortado a-no-me-acuerdo-cuanto, tres tuercas y una arandela de fibra para aislar el PCB...por si acaso. Y así quedó:






y la prueba de si entra la tapa del amplificador sin hacer fuerza...



Próximamente, seguiremos con el rompecabezas... 🤯🤯


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2020)

Y ahora pusimos los protectores de parlantes:

Menudo despelote va a ser cablear todo esto....y para remate me faltan conectores para los tornillos de la fuente, creí que tenía suficientes ...pero nó.


----------



## sebsjata (May 14, 2020)

Que son las plaquitas pequeñas a los costados de los transformadores?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2020)

Pepe pepepepe... me encontre una cajita con tornillos M3 *negros* de cabeza Allen que vienen como anillo al dedo para cerrar la tapa del ampli:

No sé de donde salieron ni cuando los compré...pero estaban ahí hace años y pensé que la caja estaba vacía. Se vé que ya venía pensando en sujetar la tapa y que quedara discreta...


sebsjata dijo:


> Que son las plaquitas pequeñas a los costados de los transformadores?


Los protectores de parlantes.


----------



## sebsjata (May 14, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los protectores de parlantes.


y los relés?, has pensado colocar relé de estado solido para AC como el que adjunto de Texas Instruments o como el articulo de ESP MOSFET Solid State Relays
yo estaba ensayando uno en el simulador y funciona bastante bien, lo unico es que genera picos muy grandes con cargas muy inductivas, pero un par de redes RC lo pueden solucionar, tambien lo conecte a un amplificador (en el simulador) para ver si aumentaba la distorcion y la distorcion que aporta es del orden de 0.00001%.
parcial
completo
con la red RC (Snubber)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> y los relés?, has pensado colocar relé de estado solido para AC como el que adjunto de Texas Instruments o como el articulo de ESP MOSFET Solid State Relays


Conozco el artículo de ESP pero no el de Texas. Le voy a dar una mirada también      pero sucede que ya tengo los relays desde hace varios años y son los electromécanicos convencionales, además acabo de postear una consulta por que de los 4 encontré uno que es de bobina para AC.
Gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## ricren (May 14, 2020)

Que laburito hermano. Hojala tuviera ese grado de prolijidad y paciencia. Fantastico.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 14, 2020)

Los bancos de capacitores son brutales, ni hablemos de los trafos.

Muy prolijo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2020)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Los bancos de capacitores son brutales, ni hablemos de los trafos.
> Muy prolijo.


Es que son 4 canales por cada trafo, así que con los 20000uF hay que cubrirse...
Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2020)

Yo estaba seguro que había comprado suficientes conectores para los tornillos de la fuente pero no los encontraba por ninguna parte...así que me puse a revolver mis cosas de electrónica (insisto que en mi casa hay un gnomo hdrmp que esconde las cosas). Y bueno...aparecieron cosas que ya ni recordaba que estaban... y aparecieron en lugares medio extravagantes:
*Conectores para los tornillos de la fuente:* estaban en el mismo gabinete que los otros conectores y que no había "visto" cuando los busqué hace un tiempo. Hay 19!!!

*Conectores para los pines en el PCB:* aquí no digo nada....ni me acordaba que los había comprado

*Micas para los TDA:* estas volvieron de la muerte!!! El año pasado tuve que salir a comprar por que las que tenía, y estaban guardadas en el gabinete de micas y aisladores, habían pasado a un universo paralelo. Me harté de buscarlas y no estaban en ninguna parte. Hoy aparecieron desparramadas por el fondo del estante donde tengo cosas de electrónica...pero desparramadas maaal por todo el fondo, algunas arriba de unos trafos, otras abajo de unas cajas con válvulas... pero ninguna cerca de donde estaban (insisto con el gnomo)

*Proyecto de micas para los TDA: *Esto si recuerdo haberlas comprado hace años en un casa de repuestos para calefactores, planchas de la ropa y esas cosas pero ni idea donde las había puesto. Fué un intento desafortunado de tratar de hacer unas micas DIY con láminas de mica de deshojadas de una mica de plancha. No lo hagan...es un lío.


Bue...ya puedo avanzar con otras cosas


----------



## rulfo (May 15, 2020)

Buenas, Eduardo, si no estoy equivocado... 
Que edad tiene?!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Que edad tiene?!!!!


 
La mica  ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2020)

Dejaré esta imagen aquí y me iré silencioso sin hacer ningún comentario


----------



## rulfo (May 15, 2020)

Monumento nacional, por lo menos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, Eduardo, si no estoy equivocado...
> Que edad tiene?!!!!


Si es mi edad, son 56, si es la de la mica...ni idea, pero recordaba haber visto -de joven- planchas con mica bajo el calefactor asi que fuí y pedí para comprar...y tenían. Ese tío es mas viejo que yo jajajaja
Si es la edad del gnomo...cuando lo pille le pregunto.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Dejaré esta imagen aquí y me iré silencioso sin hacer ningún comentario


Tengo una crimpeadora de la epoca de los 80/90's pero es muy ped0r.... iba a intentar con ella, pero no le tengo fé.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 16, 2020)

Hoy no hice nada, pero al menos dibujé como sería el cableado de potencia para no perderme cuando lo conecte....es que tanto los amplificadores como las fuentes están rotadas 180º entre al derecha y la izquierda...pero el cerebro siempre "vé" un espejo entre ambas mitades y eso sería muy grave.


y voy a tener que conseguir conectores para las PCB de los protectores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2020)

Te hace falta el espejo mágico


----------



## ricren (May 16, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy no hice nada, pero al menos dibujé como sería el cableado de potencia para no perderme cuando lo conecte...



Que planificacion. Fantastica esa prolijidad. Si te queres reir mira este amplificador de 6 canales que hice en el año 2005, un nido de ratas el cableado. La paciencia no es lo mio.
Ah, por ciero, la parte del gabinete se parece bastante a la que hiciste, creo que usamos los mismos disipadores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 16, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Ah, por ciero, la parte del gabinete se parece bastante a la que hiciste, *creo que usamos los mismos disipadores.*


Sisi, son los ZD-21 y es bastante parecido, solo que yo metí ocho adentro.
Y te cuento que no lo veo taaan mal....hay bastante espacio y los cables estan libres...nada que no pueda arreglarse con un par de horas de trabajo.
Lo que sí veo mal son los trafos: deberías haberlos rotado 90° para que los pilares queden hacia los amplificadores...eso minimiza la emisión de campos magnéticos hacia la entrada de los amplificadores.
Las que me gustan son tus RCA de panel, pero no las traje por que el montaje de los inversores se-btl contemplan el montaje de las RCA on-board para sujetar las plaquetas....pero en verdad me gustan las RCA que usaste


----------



## ricren (May 16, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que sí veo mal son los trafos: deberías haberlos rotado 90° para que los pilares queden hacia los amplificadores...eso minimiza la emisión de campos magnéticos hacia la entrada de los amplificadores.


Inspirado por tu proyecto estaba justo pensando darle una lavada de cara a este ampli (lo hice en el 2005, increible pasaron 15 años!). Seguramente cuando termine los monoblocks..
Gracias, tomare tu sugerencia y los rotare, es simple de hacer. De todas maneras, sabes que no hay ruido de ningun tipo. Las carcazas metalicas de los trafos ayudaran a que esto sea asi?   Estos LM3875 son unos chips magicos. Nada temperamentales.

Ahh, este ampli tiene ocho amplificadores internamente, solo que 2 y 2 estan en bridge siempre.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 16, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Las carcazas metalicas de los trafos ayudaran a que esto sea asi?


Nop..esas carcasas no hacen casi nada. Pero hay mas distancia a los amplis y la radiación magnetica se atenúa con el cuadrado de la distancia 



ricren dijo:


> Estos LM3875 son unos chips magicos


Son muy buenos amplificadores, muuuuuy buenos.


ricren dijo:


> De todas maneras, sabes que no hay ruido de ningun tipo.


Si no está roto entonces no se arregla.


----------



## aadf (May 19, 2020)

Hola,

Le pegue una repasada al hilo, pero hay algo que no me queda claro... Los protectores para parlantes, soportan el modo BTL? Como actuarian?

saludos,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2020)

aadf dijo:


> Le pegue una repasada al hilo, pero hay algo que no me queda claro... Los protectores para parlantes, soportan el modo BTL? Como actuarian?


Claro que lo soportan, porque estos amplificadores trabajan con fuente +/- y en cada salida siempre hay 0V (si no se han quemado, claro). Como cada protector cubre dos canales stéreo, en BTL cada mitad del protector cubre una mitad del BTL --> ponele, el derecho la mitad directa y el izquierdo la mitad "invertida".
Que puede pasar de malo? Que en un BTL vuele una mitad hacia V+ y la otra hacia V- con lo que en el punto de suma de las resistencias daría 0V y los parlantes podrían hervirse tranquilamente....pero hay que tener bastante mala pata para que se produzca ese fallo taaan simétrico y además los umbrales del UPC1237 yo los dejé asimétricos, así que con una diferencia de 700mV en más o end 200mV en menos respecto de 0 el protector se disparará.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2020)

Acá he avanzado un poco con el cableado de los amplificadores y protectores, pero aún faltan las salidas a parlantes y los conmutadores Se/BTL de entrada...aunque ya están puestos parte de sus cables de alimentación.
Me demoré un poco por que faltaban conectores para los pines torneados pero ya no los venden en mi provincia, así que tuve que buscar de otro tipo. Veremos como se comportan..



El sábado seguiré...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2020)

Bue...listo el 80% del cableado. Ahora vamos por los módulos de entrada, salida de parlantes y etapas de 220V.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 31, 2020)

Primero hay que montar los selectores SE-BTL, esta vez con tornillos negros que conseguí en CABA hace algunos años, y estañar las pestañas de las banana hembra.




Seguiré soldando...ahora armando fichas para estos modulitos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 31, 2020)

Después te armás un módulo (o lo comprás) que pase de SPDIF a analógico y te queda un home theater bestial.


----------



## tremex (Jun 1, 2020)

Que lindo proyecto me gusta mucho amigo, tengo 2 preguntas..... la primera no veo el circuito BTL me lo puedes pasar por aquí por favor ???  la otra es,   este circuito así tal como esta no tiene ruido en la salida ??? osea es silencioso ????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2020)

Mirá acá: Selector BTL / Stereo + PCB



tremex dijo:


> este circuito así tal como esta no tiene ruido en la salida ??? osea es silencioso ????


Si te referís al amplificador, no lo he escuchado armado por que aún no termino el montaje, pero todos los ensayos con osciloscopio mostraron una señal completamente limpia, así que no debería tener ruido. Habrá que ver que sucede cuando finalice el armado.


----------



## tremex (Jun 1, 2020)

ok gracias amigo... Me avisas cuando lo termines a ver como funciona


----------



## sebsjata (Jun 1, 2020)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Después te armás un módulo (o lo comprás) que pase de SPDIF a analógico y te queda un home theater bestial.


Uno como ESTE, aunque en realidad nada como el 2.1 nunca me a gustado eso del sonido envolvente, ni en las películas, son gustos, de hecho tengo un 6.1 y lo convertí en 2.1 y le di los parlantes pequeños a mi padre.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2020)

Ayer no pude hacer nada, pero hoy al menos armé el ground-loop-breaker y lo dejé instalado y conectado. Tengo que limpiar la mesa de trabajo ...por que ahora tengo que conectar las cosas del panel trasero, y aunque todas las conexiones son totalmente desmontables, hay algunos cables que ya dejé tendidos y conectados a la fuente de alimentación y voy a necesitar soldarles una ficha para los selectores ST-BTL....pequeño despelote cosas se va a armar. También tengo que preparas las fichas con los cables blindados que llevan la señal desde los ST-BTL a los amplificadores...y me dá taaaaanta vagancia montar eso...

En fin, les dejo algunas fotos:
EL ground-loop-breaker (ese capacitor debe ser del 1980, pero es el único cerámico que encontré que le llegaban las patas)

con un poco de cable para unir a las masas de los amplificadores:

y un poco de termocontraíble para que no ocurran cosas raras:

y ahora ya instalado en la puesta a tierra del gabinete, con los cables de los blindajes de los trafos y el verde de puesta a tierra del conector IEC, que no se vé mucho pero es el del medio de la estrella. Esto ayuda a limpiar un poco (muy poco) de cables de la parte posterior del amplificador:


Ahora tengo que diseñar todas las conexiones a 220V por que hay que incluir el supresor de transitorios y estoy medio obsesionado con poner un relay para no tocar los 220V con el interruptor ojo-de-angel.

Esta historia continuará...


----------



## rulfo (Jun 3, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ayer no pude hacer nada, pero hoy al menos armé el ground-loop-breaker y lo dejé instalado y conectado. Tengo que limpiar la mesa de trabajo ...por que ahora tengo que conectar las cosas del panel trasero, y aunque todas las conexiones son totalmente desmontables, hay algunos cables que ya dejé tendidos y conectados a la fuente de alimentación y voy a necesitar soldarles una ficha para los selectores ST-BTL....pequeño despelote cosas se va a armar. También tengo que preparas las fichas con los cables blindados que llevan la señal desde los ST-BTL a los amplificadores...y me dá taaaaanta vagancia montar eso...
> 
> En fin, les dejo algunas fotos:
> EL ground-loop-breaker (ese capacitor debe ser del 1980, pero es el único cerámico que encontré que le llegaban las patas)
> ...


Veo que para la unión de masa al gabinete utilizas una resistencia de 10ohm y un condensador de poliester, ambos en paralelo, y dos diodos que no tenía ni idea que también se utilizarán en este tipo de conexión... 
¿Me podrías decir cuál sería el valor del condensador? 
¿Y los dos  diodos van cada uno también en paralelo, pero el uno al contrario del otro? 
Gracias


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Jun 3, 2020)

Por el valor que indica ".12" puede ser 120nF.

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Me podrías decir cuál sería el valor del condensador?


El cap es de 100nF (0.1uF) solo que no se vé bien.



rulfo dijo:


> ¿Y los dos diodos van cada uno también en paralelo, pero el uno al contrario del otro?


Si, así es....en "anti-paralelo" o cmo se llame esa conexión. Son diodos de 1000V 6 A.


----------



## ricren (Jun 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ayer no pude hacer nada, pero hoy al menos armé el ground-loop-breaker
> y ahora ya instalado en la puesta a tierra del gabinete, con los cables de los blindajes de los trafos y el verde de puesta a tierra del conector IEC, que no se vé mucho pero es el del medio de la estrella. :


Lei esto y de repente me acorde que vi dos posturas sobre como conectar la tierra:
1- Unos conectan la tierra de la instalacion al gabinete y a ese punto le conectan el ground breaker que va a estrella de la masa del aparato.Explican que de esa manera se aumenta la seguridad en caso de...

2-Otra tendencia conecta la masa del aparato al chasis y de ese punto conecta el GB a la tierra de la instalacion. (el cable verde y amarillo o pin central del toma de power. Explican que hace mejor el blindaje .

Y no he visto mucho acuerdo sobre esto. Ahora que lo pienso yo he seguido una postura en algun caso y la otra en otros aparatos. Se que en algunos paises esta prohibido desconectar/interrumpir la tierra de la instalacion al chasis cuando este es de metal. Algun comentario sobre esto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2020)

Ese es justamente el tema. Yo lo conecto así por que el chasis queda directamente a la tierra de la instalación y eso dá maxima seguridad y no viola ninguna norma. GND del ampli se conecta al GLB y de ahí a tierra, lo que tiene dos efectos: romper el posible gound loop y proteger al usuario si se produce una falla desde el secundario al primario que ponga en contacto los 220V con la GND del equipo y electrifique todas las fichas. Este tipo de fallas no son comunes, pero como modifiqué mis trafos para ganar un poco de inmunidad al ruido en GND entonces mejor lo uso.

La otra forma no me parece muy segura...está metiendo una resistencia en la línea de protección...hummmm
Hay que ver que dice la normativa, por que tambien rompe el lazo pero puede elevar un poco el potencial del chasis.
Lo del blindaje es medio trucho por que no vas a mejorar el blindaje conectando  el chasis a un GND que es flotante. En la foto se vé claro que no solo el chasis está a tierra sino también los blindajes electrostáticos de los trafos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2020)

ALgunos avances de ayer y de hoy...no puedo hacer mucho por que el cursado on-line es matador. Hay que estar todo el día preparando prácticos, evaluaciones, etc, etc...y 160 alumnos son bastaaaaantes...
Bue..algunas fotitos:
Los conectores para los relays y para alimentación de los conmutadores ST/BTL:


y los relay cableados para la conexión a masa que corta el arco en caso de falla de la etapa de salida:

Si mañana logoro algo de tiempo los pegaré al chasis con cinta doble-faz 3M y terminaré los cables que van a las bananas de los baffles.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ALgunos avances de ayer y de hoy...no puedo hacer mucho por que el cursado on-line es matador. Hay que estar todo el día preparando prácticos, evaluaciones, etc, etc...y 160 alumnos son bastaaaaantes...
> Bue..algunas fotitos:
> Los conectores para los relays y para alimentación de los conmutadores ST/BTL:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191888
> ...


A titulo informativo, los zócalos con tornillos para ese modelo de relee podría ser mas caros que todo el proyecto  







Como podrás ver, "La Chapuza" de cablear los terminales 🤦‍♂️no es nueva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como podrás ver, "La Chapuza" de cablear los terminales 🤦‍♂️no es nueva.


Tal cual! Pensé en comprar zócalos para relay pero habían unos industriales muy lindos (que no sé si andaban bien con los relay que tengo...) y eran MUUUUY caros para ser solo una base de conexión...además son para riel DIN y no tengo como ponerlos dentro del chasis del amplificador.

Por otra parte, eso que está soldado es todo lo que va soldado. Yo uso de a dos contactos del relay por canal (trae cuatro) y resulta que las fichas fast-on (terminales pala hembra les dicen los viejos por aquí) viene JUSTO JUSTO a pillar los dos contactos, por eso los cables celestes y blancos tienen esas fichas en el extremo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tal cual! Pensé en comprar zócalos para relay pero habían unos industriales muy lindos (que no sé si andaban bien con los relay que tengo...) y eran MUUUUY caros para ser solo una base de conexión...además son para riel DIN y no tengo como ponerlos dentro del chasis del amplificador.
> 
> Por otra parte, eso que está soldado es todo lo que va soldado. Yo uso de a dos contactos del relay por canal (trae cuatro) y resulta que las fichas fast-on (terminales pala hembra les dicen los viejos por aquí) viene JUSTO JUSTO a pillar los dos contactos, por eso los cables celestes y blancos tienen esas fichas en el extremo.


El de la imagen es el zócalo AEA Izumi original, anda muy bien pero es exorbitantemente caro.
Si observas el relee con detenimiento también se notan restos de la cinta 3M de montaje (Bi-Faz)
Es decir tenemos gustos afines para las chapuzas 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es decir tenemos gustos afines para las chapuzas 🤦‍♂️


    
🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2020)

Ya pude conectar los relays al amplificador.

Falta cablear de las banana a los relays, pero eso tengo que hacerlo con calma...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 11, 2020)

Recién tuve un ratito y pude cablear las fichas bananas hembra del panel trasero...

El otro lado está igual...
La verdad que es un despelote preparar todo para poder desarmarlo cuando sea necesario....y todo eso sube el costo de este bicho.
Ahora tengo que seguir con el diseño del modulito que enciende el ampli sin poner 220V en el pulsador del frente (tengo un espacio de 4cm x 8cm y ahí debo meter un trafo, rectificador, filtros, un relay Omron de microondas y el "apaga-pulsos" de los transformadores)....y además debo agregar los LEDs que muestran la actividad de los relay de protección.

Continuará....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2020)

Hoy diseñé el circuitito para encender el ampli sin poner 220V en el interruptor. No es que sea graaaaan cosa, pero tenía que funcionar con lo que hay en mi casa para no tener que salir a comprar nada. Resultó esto:

no pretenderían que lo hiciera con el KiCad, no?? A mano como los viejos tiempos...
Como no tenía percloruro férrico hice el PCB según el famoso "método-Crimson   " cortando con el cutter y quedó esto, que se está secando el flux antes de soldar los bichitos..

Veremos que sale...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2020)

Y así quedó el coso. Mañana lo pruebo para ver que tal va...

falta una resistencia, pero debo ver cuanto entrega el trafo bajo la carga del relay para calcularla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2020)

Veo desfilar varios cadáveres  💀🧟‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Veo desfilar varios cadáveres  💀🧟‍♂️


Hay algunos "canales" que he ensanchado un poco con un destornillador y rellenado con flux, siguiendo las indicaciones del Crimson en su método PFL.
Espero que no salten chispas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2020)

Me refería a componente ya zombies


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me refería a componente ya zombies


Ahhhh...pero no hay componentes zombies...
La mayoría estaban guardados (de años) pero sin uso.
Tengo un par de relays Omron rescatados del basurero...pero no son el que he usado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2020)

Anda bien el engendro. Ahora estoy viendo hasta cuanto calienta el trafo: primero sin carga (lo mas común, estando "apagado") y luego veré con el relay activado. Espero que no se "hirva".

PD: no tengo la mas remota idea de donde pelé ese trafito, pero no es uno de los chinos que venden por acá...y mepa que es de un microondas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahora estoy viendo hasta cuanto calienta el trafo: primero sin carga (lo mas común, estando "apagado") y luego veré con el relay activado. Espero que no se "hirva".


Parece que es bastaaaante bueno el tranformador de 9+9V. Anoche lo tuve enchufado en vacío un par de horas, hoy ya lleva mas de 5 horas y el cubre-nucleo o como se llame esa lata que tiene alrededor está apenas tibia (deben ser alrededor de 30º). Lo tuve también con carga (30mA) un par de horas y la temperatura apeeeeenas sube un poquito. El trafo no vibra ni hace ruido ni nada...es una seda.
"Yo creo" que es seguro tenerlo permanentemente conectado a los 220V...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 17, 2020)

Bue...dejando un rato de lado el asunto del encendido y revisando que mas me faltaba, resulta que necesito cuatro LEDs rojo difusos cilíndricos para poner el frente como indicadores de los relay de protección. Resulta que siempre los conseguí en mi provincia sin demasiado problema, pero desde el año pasado que ningún comercio los tiene...y ahora no ha mejorado nada el tema. Estos son los LEDs que busco:

En mi stock hay cuatro LEDs cilíndricos, dos de cada uno de los de la foto, pero no puedo ponerlos juntos por que no hay dos que brillen igual. Los mas cortos brillan mucho mas que los largos 🤬 y no son del mismo color ni difunden la luz de la misma forma, ergo...no puedo usarlos.

Buscando en los negocios solo encontré cilíndricos verdes...que no pegan ni con moco con el estilo y color del frente, y también encontré unos con el frente "semi-plano" pero que son transparentes (water-clear) y cuando encienden dejan ciego a alguien--> tampoco puedo usarlos.

El chiste de estos LEDs es que al tener el frente plano quedan "al ras" con la superficie del panel y mejoran terriblemente la presentación final del frente del equipo (todos los equipos que armé usan estos LEDs....cuando se conseguían...LPM).

En medio de mis cavilaciones se me ocurrió hacer lo que siempre hago con los LEDs bicolor: les lijo la cupula redonda hasta donde finaliza "la panza" y quedan muy bien, siguen siendo difusos rojos/verdes pero cilíndricos . Mala idea ... lijé tres LEDs rojos comunes pero pierden la difusión de la luz y solo se vé brillar con luz roja la juntura PN  rodeada de oscuridad y algunos reflejos laterales de la cápsula.

Lo que finalmente hice...y hay que probar como vá (aunque pinta bien) es construir una especie de soporte para LEDs de 3mm mas o menos como muestra este esquema:

Lo blanco es el soporte adaptador y lo gris es el panel frontal (y lo rojo es el LED). Si el plástico blanco es translúcido y el LED tiene bastante brillo, del lado del frente se verá rojo y difuso.

Bueno...la idea no es taaan simple, pero con paciencia, la mesa con soporte para el taladro y algunas herramientas manuales se puede hacer.
Lo pimero era conseguir el plástico blanco difuso...y usé una barra de adhesivo termofusible de Suprabond de 7mm de diámetro (en realidad solo usé 5 cm de la barra). Metí el pedacito de barra en el mandril del taladro, y con una lima fina y un papel de lija 180 afiné los 7mm hasta 5mm que es el diámetro del LED. Hay que hacerlo rápido por que si se calienta el plástico se derrite y se debe comenzar de nuevo.

En fin...esto es lo que salió (ahi está lo que me sobró de la barrita adhesiva):

Este es uno puesto en un recorte de aluminio con un agujero de 5mm igual al supuesto LED.

y el mismo visto por atrás:

y así queda encendido (es menos de lo que parece pero la sensibilidad de la cámara del celu al rojo es bastante evidente):

por lo menos queda rojo, difuso y al ras.
Veremos como sigue...



y si esto no es artesanía....la artesanía donde está??
.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2020)

¡ Marche una cerveza para inventor *Dr."Z"* !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2020)

Hace un rato estuve modificando un poco el sistema de encendido del amplificador, por que de acuerdo *este esquema* sería necesario tender 4 cables desde el modulo hacia el panel frontal: dos para la alimentación del LED y dos mas para activar el relay. Repensando un poquito el esquema resulta este otro que solo usa tres cables: 24V, GND y retorno del switch.

Arriba a la derecha se esquematizan las conexiones traseras del switch "Ojo de Angel" con los tres cables correspondientes.

Bueno, así quedó luego de los cambios:

donde también se ven los cosos esos de plástico que sujetan las motherboards y acá alejan de la chapa la zona de 220V...que también está aislada con un pedazo de acetato transparente (si alguien se electrocuta nunca mas va a poder escuchar música  así que mejor lo protegemos).
Y así queda presentado en el espacio mas o menos definitivo dentro del gabinete.

Mas tarde tengo revisarlo y meterle cinta adfhesiva doble faz a las "patas" del módulo...y si termino, ya se podría colocar el panel posterior del ampli y hacer algunas pruebas.


----------



## rulfo (Jun 24, 2020)

Ya veo que no quieres arriesgarte, ¿tan arriesgado es pasar la tensión de Red por el ojo de ángel??, una foto si puedes, para ver qué tipo de interruptor es...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Ya veo que no quieres arriesgarte, ¿tan arriesgado es pasar la tensión de Red por el ojo de ángel??, una foto si puedes, para ver qué tipo de interruptor es...


Jaja...no es que sea arriesgado, aunque el switch dice afuera algo de 12 volts .
El problema es que no sé si el switch es capaz de cortar 220V ni está claro cual es la corriente que soporta. Ademas el switch es metálico, está sujeto a un chasis metálico y no he encontrado referencia a ninguna certificación de seguridad (es mas...no sé ni quien es el fabricante).
Los switches son estos de acá: ¡ Presume tus Compras/Adquisiciones Electrónicas !
Al poner el módulo de encendido con relay he dejado los 220V confinados a una zona de 10x5x15cm mas o menos al centro del panel trasero con lo que solo tengo que preocuparme de la aislación en ese punto. El módulo tiene la mitad del PCB directo a la linea de 220V, por eso lo elevo con patas plásticas y le meto el acetato, ya que queda muy cerca del "piso" del gabinete y de la aleta de sujeccion del panel trasero.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2020)

Hace un rato comencé a cablear el encendido. Es un egendro (y tendría que haber hecho un PCB, ...pero bue...). Ahí van unas fotos...



No está cableado todo por que la otra parte vá en el panel trasero y ya era un poco tarde para ponerse con eso...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2020)

Y acá está cableado el panel trasero:

Tuve que conseguir ese conector blanco para poder separar completamente los transformadores de los fusibles individuales. La mitad del conector que está acostada sobre el panel es la que se une a los cables de los trafos pero aún no la sueldo...
El cable marrón que también va a los fusibles es el que lleva el "vivo" de los 220V desde el relay del encendido.


----------



## sebsjata (Jun 29, 2020)

Porque uniste todos las conecciones de GND de parlante?, no hubiese sido preferible mandar un cable individual por cada conector al punto de GND?
Conexión en estrella.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2020)

Esta todo conectado en estrella solo que agregar un cable para cada GND de parlantes hubiera requerido tender muchos cables através del gabinete y que a la larga hubiera generado mayor valor resistencia parásita. Por eso los uní con alambre de 2.5mm2 y llegan hasta el GND de la fuente  con un cable de la misma sección. Si esto no dá resultado habrá que poner cables individuales...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2020)

Y ya quedó listo todo el cableado de las partes. Solo quedan los LED del panel frontal pero le sigo dando vueltas a los difusores...
Van un par de fotos:
1- La conexión de los transformadores a la "mitad" de la ficha que ayer conecté a los fusibles.

2- La conexión del switch de encendido con cables laaaargos...


Ahora hay que conectar todo y mandarse con la lámpara serie (los amplificadores están sin fusibles ...por ahora).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2020)

Buenooooo....empezamos el armado y el montaje de los @#$&%$## LEDs del panel frontal. Ya con eso está listo para probar si funciona todo o nó.
Les dejo unas fotos....cuando aún está entero y sin humo 🤣 🤣 🤣

Primero el contrafrente para verificar el calce y tener los agujeros para pasar los LEDs.

Luego armamos los LEDs (estos se van a encender con 5mA...brillan lo mismo que con 10mA...y tiene 1.8V de caída directa a esa corriente y no son 2V ni 2.2V ni todas las sanatas que dicen por ahí. Los LEDs rojos siempre tuvieron 1.8V de caída y estos también)

y ahora conectamos los LEDs a los excitadores de los relays y los pasamos por el contrafrente...para cuando ponga el frente.


Luego les voy a hacer algunos comentarios de este "gabinete" pero les adelanto que la "ingeniería de producto" me salió bastante floja...


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 16, 2020)

Que espectacular que esta quedando.

Un poco tarde, pero bueh.
Yo habia hecho eso de quitar la "lente" a los led lijandolos (para que la luz no sea tan centrada), y hice una comparacion de ambos, y se nota la diferencia del angulo de "proyeccion" de la luz.

Otra opcion era usar silicona (la de la pistolita de calor).

Otra opcion mas para lo "difuso", es usar hoja de calcar (la semitransparente que sirve para calcar dibujos) dos o mas capas y una cierta distancia queda muy bien (aun quedé en la idea para usarla en los segmentos de un reloj gigante con led)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2020)

Acá se los dejo todo conectado por primera vez. Solo tiene puestos los fusibles de ambos trafos y el fusible general del conector IEC. Con eso deberían funcionar los conmutadores ST/BTL, los protectores de parlantes y el modulo de encendido a relay. Todo eso ya fué probado en forma individual y todo andaba OK, así que mañana me pongo a verificar esto antes de comenzar con los amplificadores.



 

En cuanto al gabinete del amplificador....cometí varios errores que espero no volver a repetir:
1- El contrafrente es mas lo que molesta que lo que ayuda, aunque viene bien para mantener los disipadores a la distancia correcta (junto con el panel posterior) por que si nó se "cierran" algo de 1mm hacia adentro...pero lo podría haber contenido de otra forma.
2- El interruptor de encendido, al ir sujeto al frente y no al contra frente como siempre lo hago, traerá problemas a la hora de desarmar el gabinete para darle servicio al amplificador. De hecho, ya "armar" el gabinete es un despelote importante por que las conexiones del pulsador de encendido quedaron bajo el conector IEC y son inaccesibles si no retiro el panel posterior. Desarmarlo es otro lío...pero al menos es inverso al armado.
3- El armado completo *requiere* del montaje y fijación de la "tapa" para dar resistencia al peso del cachivache y asegurar los paneles frontales (contrafrente) y posterior...y solo son 12 tornillos 😵
4- El cachivache es pesadísimo, y si bien eso era de esperarse, el filo de los disipadores lastima las manos 😢

Espero seguir mañana con buenas noticias...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2020)

Bueee......parece que funcionan OK el encendido, los conversores ST/BTL y los protectores de parlantes 🥳🥳🥳, aunque estos últimos me j0dier0n bastante por que para una mitad del amplificador (la izquierda) funcionaban OK los dos protectores y para el otro lado ni siquiera intentaban conectar los parlantes .
Lo primero que pensé fué: zas...un cable de alimentación está cortado...pero nó, los dos tenían alimentación perfecta. Controlé TODOS los cables de ambos protectores y todos tenían continuidad e iban a donde debían hacerlo, pero un grupo andaba y el otro nó.
En eso me doy cuenta que la única diferencia estaba en el lugar desde donde había tomado la señal de alterna que desactiva el uPC1237 cuando se corta la alimentación de los amplificadores, pero el datasheet del chip no decía mucho al respecto y solo estaban estas imágenes:



Yo había tomado la señal antes del rectificador que genera la mitad GND / -Vcc mientras que en el que funcionaba OK la señal estaba tomada antes del rectificador que genera la mitad GND / +Vcc y eso sigue sin decirme nada mas allá de que deben compartirse las masas, lo que no era el caso ya que esta fuente lleva dos "secundarios flotantes" y no tiene un tap central común a ambas.
Así que no la pensé mucho más... cambié la conexión al otro secundario y salió como piña.
Tengo un par de simulaciones para ver el efecto que genera cambiar de lugar la conexión, pero solo aparece la misma señal desfasada en el tiempo. Cuando tenga un rato voy a seguir jugando a ver si puedo replicar el problema, pero hay que tener cuidado cuando se usan fuentes así y se activa el protector con AC desde una de las ramas.

También contar que comencé con la lámpara de 40W pero quedaba encendida casi como directa a 220V, y las tensiones de alimentación caían a+/-11.5V...HUUMMMMM...le demos un poco más y puse la lámpara de 60W, que se iluminaba un poco más tenue pero no mucho, y las tensiones estaban en 17.5V. Bueee...vamos con mas potencia y le puse lámpara de 100W (la mas grande que tengo) y esa quedó muy tenue y la tensión en +/-22V. Parece que chupa bastante el cachivache....

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2020)

Y acá está por que no funcaba el protector:



Aunque la señal roja es "positiva" la amplitud resultante es muuuy pequeña como para el chip  la considere válida (aunque el datasheet no dice nada al respecto). En fin...siempre hay que obtener la señal AC desde la misma línea que se obtiene la alimentación positiva.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 19, 2020)

Lo que pasa es que al tener la referencia del "GND" de la rama negativa, ese "GND" es "positiva", asi que si colocas un diodo para rectificar positivo, vas a tener cuanto mucho la diferencia de la caida de tension de los diodos, unos 1,4V (o por ahi).
Basicamente es como tomar directamente del positivo de esa rama (que queda en éste caso a masa).

Te esta quedando muy bueno.
Eso del contrafrente para la sujecion lo he visto y me ha gustado para proyectos propios, pero en algunas potencias (peavey o AB American) ha pasado lo que a vos, sobre lo complejo del arma/desarme y eso me dejo en la duda, pero es mas prolijo a la vista (armado, obvio)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2020)

Bueeeeenooooooo!!!!! Parece que el cachivache funciona!!!!! 🥳 🥳
Le medí el offset a cada amplificador y varían entre 0.9mV y 0.1mV --> casi nada.
Las alimentaciones están en +/-25.5V con la carga de la polarización estática de los amplificadores.

Los voy a configurar en BTL para probar de a dos amplificadores por vez y luego les cuento que tal...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2020)

Hoy estuve chequeando los amplificadores y están todos "iguales" en amplificación y performance. Luego traté de "mirar un poco" como vá la THD, pero como tengo un soberano despelote en la mesa de trabajo solo pude usar el viejo generador de funciones con el XR2206...por que es el único que cabía en la mesa. Les dejo unas fotitos:


No taaan mal para ser un oscilador calibrado "a ojo"...las dos primeras armónicas a casi 40dB por debajo de la fundamental, aunque solo lo probé a 1 kHz, y eso es lo único raro que aparece a la salida de los amplificadores. El ruido está 55dB por debajo de la fundamental, lo mismo que la señal de los 50Hz...que es a la que le tenía mas miedo que se "colara" (se vé que los blindajes de los trafos funcionan), así que se supone que no debería zumbar.
Esa FFT es de la salida del amplificador excitado con una señal (si mal no recuerdo) de 45mV RMS.

Durante estas mediciones había un canal del que no salía la señal pero tenía los 700uV de offset ==> estaba molestando un conector del módulo ST/BTL. Lo moví un poco y se arregló, pero voy a tener que revisarlo...por que es un lío si debo desarmar el ampli para arreglarlo si vuelve a fallar.

También ayer estuve tomado algunas temperaturas del amplificador encendido pero en "reposo" y sin carga. La temperatura ambiente era como de 17ºC y las medidas fueron, luego de 3 horas de estar encendido:
Disipadores (calentados con la disipación estática del par de chips): 22.6ºC
Módulos ST/BTL (que tienen un par de resistencias que disipan bastante para los Zener):  36ºC
Puentes rectificadores: 17ºC (solo tenían el stress de la carga de los capacitores de filtrado).
Transformadores (pérdidas??): 44ºC y 46ºC respectivamente...un poco alto para mi gusto para estar sin hacer nada.

Bueno, cuando lo arme les sigo contando.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 23, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> También ayer estuve tomado



 no seria una novedad eso... ...

Se ve todo excelente. Por los trafos, creo que siempre calientan, asi no tengan consumo (mediste la corriente de carga por las dudas?). Quizas el tema de la parte de la transformacion, es donde se escapa un poco en forma de calor, y mas siendo esos gigantes transformadores. (Me ha pasado con transformadores chiquitos, siendo que solo estaban encendidos una tira de led, asi que no seria de extrañar que calienten con esos integrados conectados, quizas tengan un consumo minimo que sumado, se nota en forma de calor)


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 23, 2020)

lo del transformador lo mas seguro es que el que lo armó lo calculó con 10.000 Gauss o mas y la corriente de magnetización sea alta, ¿Cuánto está consumiendo en vacío el primario?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2020)

Tengo que medir la corriente de primario, pero antes debo acomodar un poco el cablerío, por que puede medirse para cada trafo en forma independiente pero hay que ubicar los cables para poder pasar la pinza...recordar que estan en paralelo...


DJ T3 dijo:


> no seria una novedad eso... ...


Salú!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2020)

Al final lo cerré y no medí nada del trafo por que no puedo hacer nada para corregir el calentamiento en el corto plazo....y tengo ganas de "escuchar" el equipo. Les dejo las últimas fotos del ampli por que ahora debo llevarlo al living donde va a reemplazar a "dos amplificadores y medio" por que el integrado de 40+40W debo dejarlo trabajando solo con el pre ....hasta que termine el otro mas sofisticado. También debo ponerle fichas banana macho a los cables de parlantes y recalibrar la ganancia del filtro de los subwoofers por que este ampli tiene 6dB mas que el que los mueve ahora.




Quiero agradecer a todos los que siguieron este "tema eterno" que solo duró *SEIS* años 😵😵😵, a todos los que opinaron y aportaron know-how sobre muchas cosas que tuve que hacer, logrando que de este tema se desprendieran otros temas o discusiones que ayudaron a incrementar el conocimiento del foro:





						Diseño de un Amplificador de Ocho Canales
					

PD: total... viste cómo son los equipos de los técnicos o ingenieros electrónicos: sólo nosotros los entendemos y los configuramos (nadie los puede entender ni tocar más que nosotros!!!):D:D:D. Si vieses mi equipo!!!!:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: Yo no soy muy diferente :oops: :oops: :oops...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Cálculo básico de disipadores de calor
					

Desde que ya no sale con el 4 anda arrastrándome el ala  La culpa la tiene el ocho que es un chulo y se ha metido enmedio de la relacion...xD




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Eliminando ruidos durante el apagado de equipos de audio
					

Nota del Modereitor.  Este tema es una derivación de este otro tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificador-ocho-canales-109738/   Resulta que desde que armé el NMP, ya casi no he vuelto a usar el CD Player Technics ni el sintonizador Sansui, pero como tengo tres...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Me queda algo de trabajo por hacer tal como comenté arriba pero espero poder hacerlo este fin de semana para así poner el ampli en operación definitivamente...y luego ponerme con el preamplificador (otros seis años más 🤣🤣🤣).

Saludos!!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 24, 2020)

Sobre la mediciones de las armónicas, hay que tener en cuenta que incluso el mismo generador puede introducir esa distorsión. Ni hablemos que es un FFT de un osciloscopio.

Excelente laburo, te felicito. Impresionante ese offset de 0.9mV y 0.1mV.  

Hay que subir video con el cachivache funcionando, aunque el celular te tire abajo el sonido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2020)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Sobre la mediciones de las armónicas, hay que tener en cuenta que incluso el mismo generador puede introducir esa distorsión. Ni hablemos que es un FFT de un osciloscopio.


  
*SON* del generador, lo que pasa es que no lo puse muy claro. Cuando tenga un rato voy a sacar de nuevo el instrumental para ver si puedo ajustar la THD del generador usando la FFT en real-time del DSO. No creo bajarla mucho del 1.7% por que es lo que dá el XR2206, pero veremos hasta donde llega.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 24, 2020)

¿Eso es a plena potencia?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2020)

Nonono....es sin carga, pero al menos muestra el comportamiento base del amplificador.
Ahí estaba trabajando en BTL pero yo mostré solo un canal por que intentaba "tantear" si estaba todo bien o si había algún problema que saltara cuando estuviera en operación con audio. Con los TDA7294 no se puede hacer mucho más a menos que se diseñe un amplificador "compuesto" y descule el PCB al milimetro, pero ya era demasiado trabajo para replicarlo en 8 canales.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 24, 2020)

Enhorabuena Doctor. Es el momento de disfrutarlo escuchando buena música. Creo que los aficionados a este hobby a veces somos tan perfeccionistas y disfrutamos tanto realizando nuestros proyectos que dedicamos más tiempo al montaje que a la finalidad del mismo, que no es otra que  deleitarnos y hacerlos funcionar. Yo personalmente caigo en ese defecto (los regalo a mis allegados después de horas de trabajo) y con el confinamie to más aún. Un buen licor, un buen sillón y buena música. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2020)

Ayer estuve ajustando la ganancia de los filtros (voy a dejar acá los ajustes por si se me pierden luego)



y hoy ya lo he montado en el "mueble de equipos".



Lo conecté a los baffles en una forma "medio rara" (a la derecha todos los canales R y a la izquierda los L), lo encendí y le mandé música desde el NMP:
*Problema 1:* Tiene un zumbido molesto en el subwoofer derecho (en el izquierdo no sé por que tiene casi 8 dB de atenuación), y lo tiene con todos los otros equipos apagados, así que es un problema interno del amplificador...probablemente los trafos, pero me llama la atención por que los 50Hz no eran visibles en la FFT . Tendré que revisarlo por que afecta la escucha de los graves...pero les apunto a los conmutadores ST/BTL o a los cables de señal que pasan un poco cerca de los trafos, pero eso puedo arreglarlo sin mucha historia. Otra cosa que debo revisar es la conexión actual "rara", por que al estar de esa forma los blindajes de los cables "unen" la masa del trafo derecho y del izquierdo (que está unidas por dentro)...y eso...huuuummmmm... pinta como un anillo capaz de captar los 50Hz casi sin esfuerzo.
*Problema 2:* Uno de los protectores de parlantes parece que está "muy sensible" y se disparó cuando apagué los filtros con el amplificador encendido, mientras que los otros dejaron pasar el escaso ruido de apagado. No se....no me molesta cuando escucho por que aún no se ha disparado en esas condiciones y no creo que lo haga, pero ya lo he anotado para cuando revise el zumbido.

*Bueno 1:* el sonido de los medios y los agudos es MUY MUY BUENO, los agudos tan buenos como con los LM1875, pero los medios son muchos mejores que con los TDA2040 en BTL que tenía antes....mejores en el sentido de "claridad" (y ya me puse pitufo)
*Bueno 2:* Lo tuve sonando algo de una hora a un volumen normal de escucha y los disipadores están muy ligeramente tibios, así que las predicciones del cálculo y simulación del disipador son bastante aproximadas.
*Bueno 3:* No tengo que encender y apagar tres amplificadores cada vez que escucho música: ahora con un solo botón logro zafar (y no me arrepiento de haber usado la activación del amplificador con un relay...algún día lo voy a transformar en "encendible" en forma remota desde otro equipo)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2020)

Encontré la causa del maldito ruido hdrmp!!!!
Resulta que ambas fuentes están unidas internamente por un cable medianito que lleva ambas masas al loop-breaker.
Si yo conecto los parlantes sin señal ni cables de las entradas el amplificador es dead-silent...ni ruido hace por ningún canal (bue....un poquiiiiiito de ruido blanco hay). En cuanto conecto las entradas a los filtros, hago otro lazo que vuelve a unir las masas de las fuentes a través del blindaje de los cables y la GND de los filtros...y ahí....HHUUUMMMMMMM y lpqlp.

Primero voy a unir las masas internas en forma mas violenta (le voy a mandar un cable goooordo y corto de GND-izquierda a GND-derecha a ver que pasa...) 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Encontré la causa del maldito ruido hdrmp!!!! . . .


Hasta al mejor vaquero se le escapa "El Lazo"  

¡ No me peguen, soy Giordano ! 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2020)

Mas malas noticias...
Anoche, el puente gordo entre ambas GND disminuyó el huuummmmm pero aún le queda , así que hay que agregar otras soluciones --> resistencias en las líneas de GND de los conectores de entrada.
Como es muy fácil de probar, preparé un cable RCA a RCA con una resistencia de 100 ohms en serie con el blindaje y me fuí a dormir. Hace un rato me hice algo de tiempo, conecto el cable, enciendo el ampli....y PUFFFFF!!! saltó el fusible principal  (el del conector IEC)...lpmqlp....cambio el fusible pero puse uno medio Ampere mas grande por que no tenía del correcto. Enciendo otra vez...PUFFFF!!! el fusible del bloque derecho. Huuummmmmm (igual al ruido del amplificador 🤣)...que le pasa a esto. Los fusibles de los amplificadores están todos OK, así que pinta que por ahí no fué el lío.

Principal candidato a palmar...la fuente, así que desconecté de los rectificadores al secundario del trafo, encendí otra vez...uuuuuu 19.8+19.8 Vac , zafó el trafo.

Vamos por los capacitores y los rectificadores...

Luego de desconectar los 8 tornillos que sujetan el cablerío --> 19K2uF en una rama y 19K4uF en la otra...pssssss...parece que están bien.

Y como era de esperar...un puente KBPC3510 de 1000V 35A con dos diodos en corto ....lpmqlrmp!!! Muerte infantil, muerte súbita o como se llame, a desarmar la zona.

Mañana será otro día y tendré que comprar un par de puentes nuevos por que voy a cambiar los dos de ese bloque. Espero poder probar la solución al zumbido antes de la primavera... 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Espero poder probar la solución al zumbido antes de la primavera... 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬


 
Antes del fin de la cuarentena


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 30, 2020)

Buenas noches Dr. Zoidberg , en vista que debes cambiar los puentes KBPC3510, que últimamente, entre truchos, y o mala calidad, fallan bastante, sugeriría una opción de colocar un disipador a cada uno de los 4 puentes, puede ser que los aletados, con todo ya hecho no entren, pero se puede hacer uno solo para los cuatro, con una planchuela de aluminio de 6 mm de espesor, y del largo tal cual como están montados, de esa manera también se uniforma la temperatura, y su disipación, yo lo he hecho, con buenos resultados


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2020)

Hola Rorschach!
Yo los tenía atornillados contra la base del gabinete que es de chapa negra 14 o 16, pero nunca levantaron temperatura. Los escaneos con el termómetro IR nunca mostró mas de 21°C con Tamb de 18°C. La simulación muestra un pico de 80A en la carga inicial de los caps y de un par de ms, y luego picos de carga repetitivos de 8 a 10A, lo que está completamente dentro de las especificaciones, aun con el derating por carga capacitiva.

Yo creo que el problema es que son medio 👁 truchos a pesar de que los tengo hace 8 años. Por suerte tengo un recorte de plancha de aluminio de 3mm que sobró de un frente y que creo que anda muuuy cerca del tamaño de los puentes.... si puedo acomodarla bajo ellos es probable que la monte por que es una muy buena idea.

PD: la marca del puente que saqué es "Ding" o algo así... y no la encontré en ninguna parte. En datasheetarchive.com habían una parva de datasheets de este puente de diferentes fabricantes... pero este no estaba.
Luego que haga el arreglo voy a desarmar el puente a ver que aparece adentro.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 31, 2020)

Puentes rectificadores más falsos que Judas..... Seguro..... 
Un abrazo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 31, 2020)

Quizas te pasaste de rosca, y partiste levemente el puente (no se si es metalico o plastico)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Quizas te pasaste de rosca


Con el ajuste a la chapa decís???
No se vé trizado, y ademas lleva una arandela Grower para que presione y haga buen "contacto" así que no hace falta ajustarla mucho ...
Lo que he visto es que las tensiones directas varían mucho entre diodo y diodo.
En el que cambié y sigue "vivo" las caídas directas varían entre 720mV y 530mV; mientras que en los nuevos varía entre 620mV y 595mV. Mepa que son truchos nomás....


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 31, 2020)

Una lastima que haga tanto tiempo, y sean truchos.
Yo tengo los de 35A, pero encapsulado metalico. Aun no lo use en ningun proyecto. Era para un amplificador creo que con 2N3055 para empezar a pasar musica, pero por no conocer del tema, termine quemando los transistores finales.

Lo que no recuerdo es si tenes hecho el "soft-start" para amortiguar la carga inicial. Casi 0,02F (20kuF) es una bestialidad (hermosa, obvio... Jajajja).
Hay uno que se hace con un triac, o se puede con rele tambien


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Con el ajuste a la chapa decís???


Claaro... Puede pasar... Lo he visto..  🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Lo que no recuerdo es si tenes hecho el "soft-start" para amortiguar la carga inicial. Casi 0,02F (20kuF) es una bestialidad (hermosa, obvio... Jajajja).
> Hay uno que se hace con un triac, o se puede con rele tambien


No le metí soft-start por que las simulaciones con la resistencia interna del secundario y las pistas del PCB me daban un unico pico inicial de carga de los capacitores de 80A y luego otros inferiores a los 12A, y para todo eso está recontra sobrado este puente, asi que me mandé tal como estaba.

En el ampli de 100+100W uso un puente igual con 10KuF pero con resistencia de track muuuuucho mas baja (son planchuelas de cobre de 2mm de espesor) y hace 10 años que funca así sin problemas...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 31, 2020)

Supongo que ese puente de diodos (no se si slgun otro del circuito también) estaría ofreciendo una curva de rectificación un tanto exótica.....????? Puede ser causante de esos ruidos que percibidas??????.... O al menos contribuir al mismo..... 
Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> .... O al menos contribuir al mismo.....


Si...yo me inclino a que contribuía un poco, sobre todo al consumo un poco elevado sin carga. Ahora ya los cambié y los dos nuevos funcionan entregando una tensión 400mV mas alta que los que saqué   , así que obviamente los viejos tenían algo "no muy bien". La verdad es que ya me dieron ganas de cambiar todos los puentes...tendría que haber comprado los cuatro..., pero la mitad que conserva los viejos funciona muy bien (por ahora).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2020)

Lo pillé !!!!!
Leyendo a don Rod Elliot su artíuclo decía algo obvio: "si usas un loop-breaker tenes que asegurarte que ninguna masa toque el chasis".
Ahá, midamos entre los conectores de masa de los parlantes y el chasis a ver que onda (acordate de desconectar el puente goordo entre las masa!!).
Canales izquierdos:  
Canales derechos: uuueeeeeeee!!!!!! dijo *MiniPro* 🤬🤬🤬...lpm..algo indebido está tocando masa y hay un capacitor cerca por que dá un pitido de continuidad y se calla, y hay que invertir las puntas de prueba para que suene de nuevo.

Como la historia no era sencilla por que hay una parva de conexiones, desconecté completamente los amplificadores del los canales derecho..y ahí ya no sonaba. OK...toquemos la oreja de los TDA7294 que se supone aislada: uuueeeeee!!!! Otra conexión rara entre chasis y la oreja de los TDA...siempre con un capacitor al  cerca. 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬
A revisar como bobo, por que si todo está desconectado y yo sé que las orejas están bien aisladas, por que diablos marca el corto? 🤔🤔
Lo primero que pensé es que alguna de las conexiones del PCB cercanas al borde posterior (los caps de 2200uF) estaba tocando el disipador. El espejito tipo dentista no mostraba nada cerca, pero le mandamos un pedazo de lámina plástica que sobró del encendido a ver si se solucionaba...NOPE.
Cuando ya estaba insultando en arameo, me llegó la luz de la revelación: "*Ehh...torpe...fijate las tuercas que sujetan los PCB*"!!! 👀
Y ahí estaba la hdrmp...una de las tuercas del primer par de amplificadores, los que usaba en BTL para excitar el sub derecho que metía mas bulla, *estaba tocando pelo de pista de masa*:

y al lado están los capacitores....hijuemil
Se supone que ese PCB estaba previsto para las tuercas normales de los tornillos M3 y un poco mas...pero como no conseguí M3 de ese largo tuve que poner unos de 1/8" que tienen una tuerca un poco mas grande. En la imagen de KiCad se puede ver la distancia al track rojo de masa por el lado de los componentes:

Este es el único PCB que tiene la distancia del hueco a la zona un poco mas chica que el resto....probablemente por haber hecho los huecos a mano. Para no correr mas riesgos, ahora todas esas tuercas tiene abajo una arandela de fibra y problema resuelto.

*De acá* que vas a hacer contacto otra vez!!!


----------



## ricren (Jul 31, 2020)

No me extraña que notes diferencia con el TDA2040. Esa linea (2020,30,40,50) eran buenos amplificadores en su epoca pero estos nuevos estan en otro nivel.Y se nota mucho.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 1, 2020)

Bueno...armado de nuevo y funcionando sin ningún ruido salvo un *shhhhhh *muuy bajito, casi inescuchable...
Lo unico "nuevo" es:
1- La tensión de alimentación con los nuevos puentes es 1V más alta que con los viejos.
2- El offset de los amplificadores derechos ha aumentado a un valor entre 1.5 y 3.2 mV (con o sin carga) mientras que los otros se mantienen igual. Vamos a dejar un rato encendido el ampli para ver si esto varía o nó..pero me parece que están aumentando. Además tengo 1mV en menos de diferencia si mido respecto a la masa de parlantes de los canales izquierdos.
[*EDITO:*] Ya está arreglado. Era una tuerca de conexión del cable de masa de parlantes que había que ajustar un poco mas.
3- Los NE5532 de los los conmutadores ST/BTL están bastaaante tibios, sobre los 40ºC. Esto es por que la alimentación es un poco superior a +/-15V (algo de 15.7V por rama). No es problema por que los NE5532 se bancan hasta +/-22V (y D. Self los alimenta con +/-17V) pero están tibios...
4- Aparentemente se fueron TODOS los ruidos...sin importar si interconecto las masas de ambas mitades con los cables de señal o nó, con y sin resistencias.

Les dejo una foto con los cambios:


Veremos que pasa...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 1, 2020)

Luego de 2 horas y media en reposo, las lecturas son las siguientes:
*Canales derechos:* offset entre 0.3 y 1.2 mV
*Canales izquierdos:* offset entre 0.5 y 1.0 mV
*Temperatura de los NE5532:* 38.5ºC
*Transformadores:* 50.3 y 50.9 ºC
*Disipadores:* 29.5ºC
*Puentes rectificadores: *29.2ºC (nuevos) y 31.2ºC (viejos)

Cada vez me gusta menos la temperatura de los trafos...

Del ruido...ni noticias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cada vez me gusta menos la temperatura de los trafos...




No hay lugar ni para un ventilador


----------



## rulfo (Ago 2, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Luego de 2 horas y media en reposo, las lecturas son las siguientes:
> *Canales derechos:* offset entre 0.3 y 1.2 mV
> *Canales izquierdos:* offset entre 0.5 y 1.0 mV
> *Temperatura de los NE5532:* 38.5ºC
> ...


No veas como calientan los transformadores, y en reposo,
¿Cuando esté en marcha no ascenderá demasiado??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Cuando esté en marcha no ascenderá demasiado??


La verdad es que no lo sé. Supongo que si va a aumentar, pero no sé cuanto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2020)

Cómo hay alambres de cobre para 200ºC *de TRABAJO* , se abusan 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2020)

En eso estaba pensando, si bien no sé si los de este trafo soportan 200°C seguro que si soportan 120 o 160°C


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Luego de 2 horas y media en reposo, las lecturas son las siguientes:. . . .
> *Transformadores:* 50.3 y 50.9 ºC . . . .
> Cada vez me gusta menos la temperatura de los trafos. . .


¿ Que temperatura había por tus pagos al momento de la prueba ?


----------



## aadf (Ago 2, 2020)

Hola,

Mediste el consumo de corriente en reposo?
Raro que caliente tanto el trafo....

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que temperatura había por tus pagos al momento de la prueba ?


Mas o menos 18°C....



aadf dijo:


> Mediste el consumo de corriente en reposo?


Lo debería haber medido, pero asumo que es por la carga de los capacitores, por que cuando cambié los puentes mandé el trafo directo a 220 con la lámpara serie de 100W y solo dió un destello y se apagó, pero cuando repetí la operación solo con puentes y filtros conectados la lámpara quedó mas que levemente encendida...


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 2, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Luego de 2 horas y media en reposo, las lecturas son las siguientes:
> *Transformadores:* 50.3 y 50.9 ºC
> Cada vez me gusta menos la temperatura de los trafos...



Hola Zoidberg ☺  !, la temperatura es algo alta !  ¿ hay mucha diferencia entre la corriente de reposo, y la corriente a máxima potencia ?, debieras medir temperatura a máxima potencia, y si no pasa de los +- 75 grados, estaría bien, igualmente habría que fijarse si esa temperatura es inconveniente para los demás componentes.
No creo que soporte 120 grados como dices, porque en los trafos chicos comerciales casi nadie usa alambres esmaltados que soportan 155, 180, o 200 grados ( muy caros), generalmente se usa alambre esmaltado conocido como "modificado", que soporta 105 grados, aparte tener trafos dentro de un gabinete a 105 grados, diría que no es aconsejable.-

En este cuarenténico día, hice esto, quizás te sirva de referencia  :
Tomé un trafito comercial (Alamtec, La casa del transformador) de 6V 50VA, y lo cargué al máximo , entre 8, y 8,34 A (variación de linea), durante dos horas, y luego tome temperatura del núcleo, y del bobinado, con una temperatura ambiente de 20 grados C.-

El trafo es de 7,7 cm2 de núcleo, laminación 77, 22 mm de rama central, por 35 mm de apilado, digamos que es bien comercial : 1,1 x raiz cuadrada de 50VA : 7,78 cm2, y no agrega nada por pérdidas, y apilado.-





*Máxima Carga durante 2 horas, temperatura ambiente 20 grados C*


*Temperatura núcleo : 52 grados C*


*Temperatura Bobinado: 56 grados C*
​


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 3, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mas o menos 18°C....
> 
> 
> Lo debería haber medido, pero asumo que es por la carga de los capacitores, por que cuando cambié los puentes mandé el trafo directo a 220 con la lámpara serie de 100W y solo dió un destello y se apagó, pero cuando repetí la operación solo con puentes y filtros conectados la lámpara quedó mas que levemente encendida...


Efectivamente, creo que a veces ponemos MUCHOS microfaradios tras el puente rectificador y provocamos un calentamiento de los trafos en reposo  (ver mi experiencia con el JLH 1969). 
Hacemos una etapa y no bajamos de 10000 microfaradios de filtrado.... Recuerdo ver los circuitos de revistas de renombre en mi etapa de estudiante por 1982 y el Ekin, antes el Edwin de Elector usaban 3300 micros... JLH en su diseño también (clase A y elevado consumo) ahora hacemos una etapa de 50 w y le enchufados 10000micros por rama.... Creo que innecesario y forzamos el trafo en el arranque (pues un condensador descargado es prácticamente un corto) y en reposo.... No te extrañe que en funcionamiento el trafo se mantenga a esa temperatura y no se caliente más.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Hola Zoidberg ☺  !, la temperatura es algo alta !  ¿ hay mucha diferencia entre la corriente de reposo, y la corriente a máxima potencia ?, debieras medir temperatura a máxima potencia, y si no pasa de los +- 75 grados, estaría bien, igualmente habría que fijarse si esa temperatura es inconveniente para los demás componentes.
> No creo que soporte 120 grados como dices, porque en los trafos chicos comerciales casi nadie usa alambres esmaltados que soportan 155, 180, o 200 grados ( muy caros), generalmente se usa alambre esmaltado conocido como "modificado", que soporta 105 grados, aparte tener trafos dentro de un gabinete a 105 grados, diría que no es aconsejable.-
> 
> En este cuarenténico día, hice esto, quizás te sirva de referencia  :
> ...


Gracias Gustavo por tomarte el laburo de la medición!!!  
Despues de meditar y leer un poco por el foro, estoy convencido que el motivo del calentamiento es la elevada carga capacitiva en el secundario.
Hoy tengo que abrir otra vez el amplificador por que tengo otro problema que luego les voy a contar, y voy a aprovechar para meter la pinza amperométrica y medir la corriente del primario (la pinza no es TrueRMS) con y sin carga capacitiva...y ahí va a aparecer el causante del problema.
Tambien voy a simular un poco con valores mas reales de resistencias del trafo para ver como hemos quedado...



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Efectivamente, creo que a veces ponemos MUCHOS microfaradios tras el puente rectificador y provocamos un calentamiento de los trafos en reposo  (ver mi experiencia con el JLH 1969).
> Hacemos una etapa y no bajamos de 10000 microfaradios de filtrado.... Recuerdo ver los circuitos de revistas de renombre en mi etapa de estudiante por 1982 y el Ekin, antes el Edwin de Elector usaban 3300 micros... JLH en su diseño también (clase A y elevado consumo) ahora hacemos una etapa de 50 w y le enchufados 10000micros por rama.... Creo que innecesario y forzamos el trafo en el arranque (pues un condensador descargado es prácticamente un corto) y en reposo.... No te extrañe que en funcionamiento el trafo se mantenga a esa temperatura y no se caliente más.....


Gracias Juan Carlos!!
Estuve revisando tu experiencia con el JLH y estoy convencido que mi problema es el mismo  solo que en mi caso tengo 4 amplificadores de 40W colgados de cada trafo. Como comenté arriba, hoy voy a tratar de medir un poco para no hablar en el aire.

*Novedades:*
Luego de rearmar el amplificador y volver a ensayarlo, este se mantiene en completo silencio hasta que conecto cables de señal cuyas masas "puentean" ambas mitades...que es cuando comienza otra vez el HUUUMMM.
Viendo esto, conecté agudos y medios a 4 amplificadores de un lado y los subwoofers a los cuatro del otro lado pero en BTL...y empezó el ruido. Desconectando los cables de señal de los subs pude escuchar a la perfección y sin un ruido los medios y agudos.
En resumen, voy a cambiar la configuración del amplificador para que quede un Dual-Quad, como si fueran dos amplificadores de cuatro canales independientes y dentro del mismo gabinete. Esto solo requiere eliminar el puente de masas y agregar otro loop-breaker.

*Consejo:*
No armen un amplificador de multiples canales con trafos independientes en el mismo esquema que yo he usado.
Es preferible construir dos trafos de secundario simple, meterle un rectificador y filtrado a cada uno, y conectar en serie las salidas para lograr la alimentacion de doble polaridad.
Esto hubiera reducido a la mitad la cantidad de rectificadores, de filtros y de cableado de potencia, y una GND unificada hubiera permitido combinar los canales a su antojo.

Ya sé para la próxima...lpm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2020)

Bue...otra vez al desarme, y medir...no he podido medir como corresponde, por que intenté usar la pinza amperométrica pero los cables que debo medir están a un par de centímetros de los transformadores y parece que el campo magnético disperso de los trafos (y la calidad de la pinza ) se conjugan para que mida cualquier cosa...desde 60mA a 2.4A . El valor que mas se repetía era cerca de 1.2A...pero es imposible que sea eso, por que puse la lámpara serie con foco de 100W y no se iluminaba...pero si se calentaba un poco. Finalmente mandé el Beckman en serie con la línea de 220 al relay de encendido y quité el fusible del otro lado para que solo leyera la carga del trafo izquierdo: resultado --> *160mA de corriente magnetizante*... que parece ser un valor normal para los trafos E-I de esa potencia.
Así las cosas, desconecté los rectificadores de los filtros para el trafo que mas calienta (lado izquierdo) y lo dejé así, sin carga ni capacitores por dos horas y media: *resultado --> 43º*.
Evidentemente hay un problema de diseño/construcción de ambos trafos (el otro se calienta un par de grados menos), por que sin carga en el secundario:
1- O hay muuuchas pérdidas en el primario por la corriente magnetizante, que es muy alta para "mi gusto"...pero que con una resistencia del primario de 6.5 ohms solo genera una disipación de 180mW (te encargo el cos FI)
2- O hay muuuchas pérdidas en el hierro por que le han sacudido una inducción muy alta (hasta donde recuerdo, muy alta es mas de 12.000 Gauss), pero lo que me llama la atención es que no hay ni gota de magnetoestricción que haga vibrar el chaperío del trafo.
3- Y/O  hay una importante circulación de corrientes parásitas de Eddy por falta de aislamiento de las chapas del trafo, y ya que estamos, me late que los tornillos que sujetan las chapas y mantienen armado al trafo *no-están-aislados* de todas las chapas...pero se "sienten" mas fríos que el núcleo.

Ahora, bajo carga capacitiva y con la polarización (estática o nó) de los TDA7294, mas los relays mas los conmutadores ST/BTL, la historia es muy diferente. Les dejo las simulaciones que he hecho para ver como cambia (tengan en cuenta que es solamente la mitad del trafo!! así que lo que voy a mostrar hay que multiplicarlo por dos):

A) Con carga capacitiva de los filtros para 5000uF, 10000uF y 20000uF mas una carga de mas o menos 1A: Vean que el consumo es casi independiente de los filtros y ronda 1.8Arms


B) Con carga capacitiva de los filtros para 20000uF mas la carga de los conmutadores ST/BTL y la polarización estática de los 4 TDA7294 a valor promedio (30mA por chip...pero cuando medí hace mucho era algo de casi 50mA) y ahora tenemos casi 500mArms.


Acepto sugerencias... 👀👀 pero creo que el calor del núcleo es por pérdidas en el hierro...y ahí no se que hacer (nada??)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . . Acepto sugerencias... 👀👀 pero creo que el calor del núcleo es por pérdidas en el hierro...y ahí no se que hacer (nada??) . . .


Puede que si o puede que NO.
Verificaste que los tornillos que ajustan las chapas estén aislados de las mismas ??  
Caso afirmativo: "No dije nada"
Caso negativo: Retiras los tornillos de a uno por vez, le colocas un termo-contraíble y lo colocas nuevamente en el bujero de las chapas.
Esos "Pícaros" tornillos se les da por hacer corto con las chapas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Verificaste que los tornillos que ajustan las chapas estén aislados de las mismas ??


No lo he verificado, pero voy a "tratar de sacar" los de arriba (por que para los de abajo debo desarmar todo el amplificador) y ver como están. Tal vez eso sea parte del problema...


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 3, 2020)

Hola Zoidberg, ¿me podrías decir de cuantos cm2 es la sección del núcleo de cada transformador?
Creo haber visto en el post que los trafos son de 350 VA.-
Si no entendí mal, con los trafos conectados a 220 Vca, y los secundarios abiertos, ¿ toman +- 43 grados C?, si es así, algo hicieron mal donde los mandaste a construir.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> ¿me podrías decir de cuantos cm2 es la sección del núcleo de cada transformador?


Hola Rorschach!
No encuentro el papel con las dimensiones de las chapas del núcleo, pero el apilado es de 6cm y el espesor de la pierna central parecen ser 3.2cm (no puedo medirlo bien por que no tengo espacio), lo que daría una sección de 19.2 cm2. Parece ser una chapa 125, por que el ancho de la chapa es de 95mm.


Rorschach dijo:


> Creo haber visto en el post que los trafos son de 350 VA.-


Si, pero unos mensajes despues lo corregí, por que la fórmula que yo uso divide la sección por 1.5 y resultan 163VA, mientras que si divido por 1.1 me salen 305VA.


Rorschach dijo:


> Si no entendí mal, con los trafos conectados a 220 Vca, y los secundarios *abiertos*, ¿ toman +- 43 grados C?


No taaan abiertos, pero casi, por que tienen los puentes rectificadores conectados pero no tienen enganchados los 20KuF de filtrado...y tampoco la carga.


Rorschach dijo:


> si es así, algo hicieron mal donde los mandaste a construir.


Eso me está pareciendo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2020)

*Dr. "Z" *no recuerdo haber leído si probaste los transformadores en vacío, sin rectificadores ni naaa eh naaa conectado 
Caso afirmativo: ¿ Resultados ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2020)

Si, los probé cuando me los entregaron y ahí encontré uno que tenía 1V menos que el otro y se lo llevé a que lo arreglara (las historias ocultas de este hilo), pero nunca le pegué dos horas seguidas en vacío para verificar temperatura, solo verifiqué las tensiones de salida y la vibración de las chapas. 🤷‍♂️
Este hombre me hizo el trafo del ampli de 40+40W y el reemplazo del de la compactera Technics que está enchufado permanentemente por que el switch corta el secundario, y está ahí hace como 10 años y no se calienta ni nada...


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 3, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola Rorschach!
> No encuentro el papel con las dimensiones de las chapas del núcleo, pero el apilado es de 6cm y el espesor de la pierna central parecen ser 3.2cm (no puedo medirlo bien por que no tengo espacio), lo que daría una sección de 19.2 cm2. Parece ser una chapa 125, por que el ancho de la chapa es de 95mm.
> 
> Si, pero unos mensajes despues lo corregí, por que la fórmula que yo uso divide la sección por 1.5 y resultan 163VA, mientras que si divido por 1.1 me salen 305VA.
> ...



Si, por la moneda de un peso arriba del trafo, y sacando proporciones supuse que era laminación 125, por 6 cm de apilado, ahora más allá de los cálculos, ¿cuantos VA reales necesitás?.-
Debes tomar la corriente de vacío, con los secundarios abiertos, saca los puentes rectificadores.
Si sigue calentado a 43 grados en vacío, es porque la laminación es de muy mala calidad, cosa que a simple vista no parece, pero...., o poca cantidad de espiras en el primario respecto de las que realmente necesita ese núcleo, me inclino más por ello, pero..., puede también que sea una combinación de ambas.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2020)

Ok. Mañana pruebo de nuevo.
Habrá que desarmar un poco mas...
Gracias!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 3, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Dr. "Z" *no recuerdo haber leído si probaste los transformadores en vacío, sin rectificadores ni naaa eh naaa conectado
> Caso afirmativo: ¿ Resultados ?





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Así las cosas, desconecté los rectificadores de los filtros para el trafo que mas calienta (lado izquierdo) y lo dejé así, sin carga ni capacitores por dos horas y media: *resultado --> 43º*.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> ¿cuantos VA reales necesitás?.-


Y..son 4 amplificadores de 40W por cada trafo. Suponiendo que no todos deben entregar la misma potencia al mismo tiempo, lo mínimo mínimo admisible es 160VA reales para evitar que bailen mucho las lineas de alimentación y que caiga mucho la tensión bajo demanda.



Rorschach dijo:


> Debes tomar la corriente de vacío, *con los secundarios abiertos, saca los puentes rectificadores*.


Ahora la estoy tomando así, con todos los terminales del secundario al aire y en 2 horas ya vá por 43 ºC...huuummmm



La chapa fué rescatada de un par de trafos viejos (antes de los 90s) que estaban tirados en un mueble por que les habían quemado los secundarios, uno haciendo "experimentos" y el otro por que un inteligente lo conectó al revés. A esas chapas hubo que agregarle un 30% más por que no alcanzaban para la sección necesaria.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Caso negativo: Retiras los tornillos de a uno por vez, le colocas un termo-contraíble y lo colocas nuevamente en el bujero de las chapas


No tienen aislación, pero la única forma de "aislarlos" es cambiando los tornillos, por que el bújero tiene 6mm de diámetro y los tornillos tienen casi 5mm (supongo que son 3/16", que con el termocontraíble encima...no dentran.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . . No tienen aislación, pero la única forma de "aislarlos" es cambiando los tornillos, por que el bújero tiene 6mm de diámetro y los tornillos tienen casi 5mm (supongo que son 3/16", que con el termocontraíble encima...no dentran.



​*Edit:*
Esto va como consejo, no creo que le sirva al *Dr"Z"* pero si a uno que otro que pudiera estar leyendo:
*Nunca, Jamás, Never, Never in "F" the life* se perforan las chapas o se repasan los agujeros.
Las rebarbas que quedan son garantía de cortocircuito entre chapas e incremento de corrientes parásitas.
Tampoco se lijan, cepillan con alambre o se someten a cualquier sistema "Abrasivo".
Solo es válido pasar un trapo.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 4, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y..son 4 amplificadores de 40W por cada trafo. Suponiendo que no todos deben entregar la misma potencia al mismo tiempo, lo mínimo mínimo admisible es 160VA reales para evitar que bailen mucho las lineas de alimentación y que caiga mucho la tensión bajo demanda.



Buenas noches Zoidberg  !!!
No debiera entonces haber problemas por el lado de la potencia, si los recalculaste para 305 VA, el problema está en  la calidad de la chapas, o que tiene pocas espiras el primario, o las 2 cosas como te dije antes, creo haber leído que le dieron 12000 gauss de B, para una chapa comercial común es mucho, debe ser 10000 gauss, y si no conoces el origen (caso tuyo), capaz que es una doble decapada, entonces debe ser 8000 gauss.
Ya con eso, y aunque el primario tenga la cantidad de espiras que corresponde para B : 12000 gauss, eso hace que el núcleo caliente porque la chapa es para 10000 gauss, y peor si la chapa es para 8000 gauss.
Ahora puede que la laminación sea buena, y se pueda inducir bien a 12000 gauss, pero capaz que se equivocaron con la cantidad de espiras del primario (muchas menos), y ahí se tiene de nuevo el problema de temperatura excesiva del núcleo, estando sin carga.
Si se juntan las dos posibilidades, ahorro comentarios.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahora la estoy tomando así, con todos los terminales del secundario al aire y en 2 horas ya vá por 43 ºC...huuummmm



Dijiste : con todos los terminales del secundario al aire, entiendo que están abiertos, desconectados, sin carga, si es así, deberás hacerlos de nuevo, porque la temperatura sin carga (43 grados C) es excesiva.
En principio, podrías cambiar la laminación,  por una nueva GNO de calidad, y ver que pasa, capaz que con eso alcanza.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La chapa fué rescatada de un par de trafos viejos (antes de los 90s) que estaban tirados en un mueble por que les habían quemado los secundarios, uno haciendo "experimentos" y el otro por que un inteligente lo conectó al revés. A esas chapas hubo que agregarle un 30% más por que no alcanzaban para la sección necesaria.



Por eso te dije, que no se sabe la calidad de gran parte de la laminación usada en tus trafos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> creo haber leído que le dieron 12000 gauss de B


Nonono, no sé cuanto le dieron en realidad. Esa es una estimación basada en el oidodómetro por el "toonng" que hace cuando le aplicás tensión estando apagado y eso solo lo he visto (escuchado) en trafos que tienen una B alta (y mayor 10.000 Gauss estimé yo) o que están mal ajustados, pero no era el caso. Luego no hacen mas ruido....pero se calientan 🤬🤬

Por si sirve de algo, a estos trafos yo le reajusté el nucleo por que algunos tornillos estaban "algo flojos" y eso compactó un poquito más el apilado. No le dí "pa que tenga" ni mucho menos, pero a algunos les faltaba media vuelta y a otros un poco menos.



Rorschach dijo:


> Dijiste : con todos los terminales del secundario al aire, entiendo que están abiertos, desconectados, sin carga, si es así, deberás hacerlos de nuevo, porque la temperatura sin carga (43 grados C) es excesiva.
> En principio, podrías cambiar la laminación , por una nueva GNO de calidad, y ver que pasa, capaz que con eso alcanza.


Era lo que esperaba... y habrá que ponerse a ahorrar... 😟😟😟 y buscar donde hacen trafos, por que si estos no anduvieron no voy a ir al mismo tío...y no sé si habrá otro. Los que yo conocía de joven ya deben haber muertos 3 o 4 veces...

Por ahora me voy a poner a terminar de armar el Dual-Quad a ver si elimino el huuummmmm al conectar entradas de lados diferentes...

Gracias por tu ayuda!!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 4, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​*Edit:*
> Esto va como consejo, no creo que le sirva al *Dr"Z"* pero si a uno que otro que pudiera estar leyendo:
> *Nunca, Jamás, Never, Never in "F" the life* se perforan las chapas o se repasan los agujeros.
> Las rebarbas que quedan son garantía de cortocircuito entre chapas e incremento de corrientes parásitas.
> ...



Yo pensaba que todas las chapas tenian que hacer contacto electrico. Me cambiaste todo con ésto... 

Doc. De casualidad las chapas no seran de distintos materiales? Digo a modo de consulta de un bobo-sapiens...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 5, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Yo pensaba que todas las chapas tenian que hacer contacto electrico. Me cambiaste todo con ésto...
> 
> Doc. De casualidad las chapas no seran de distintos materiales? Digo a modo de consulta de un bobo-sapiens...


Si las chapas hicieran contacto eléctrico no harían falta chapas, sería un núcleo macizo. Las chapas se barnizan y aíslan entre ellas para evitar precisamente que sea un núcleo macizo (la solución más económica) por las pérdidas de Foucault, creo que lo he escrito bien.... Busca en Google corrientes de Foucault.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> De casualidad las chapas no seran de distintos materiales?


Probablemente lo sean, por que un 70% son chapas viejas y un 30% son mucho mas nuevas.
Cuando los llevé a construir le pregunté al tío si las chapas viejas le iban a servir y me dijo que se veían en muy buen estado y que no habría problema, pero había que agregar mas....andá a saber que corno agregó, pero dijo que todas eran chapas "comunes".

A decir verdad, no le tengo tanta desconfianza a las latas sino al cálculo del primario. Estuve revolviendo la web y en alguna parte leí que si se satura un poco el núcleo mejora la regulación del trafo al costo de hacerlo trabajar "mas caliente"...y no decía mucho mas...y yo le había pedido que no cayera mucho la tensión bajo carga con el mensaje subliminal de que usara alambre gordo para los bobinados...no sea que haya hecho esto otro.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 5, 2020)

@Juan Carlos Hernández Púa gracias por la aclaracion. Yo solo se por lo que leo, nunca estudie nada...  🤦‍♂️ 

@Dr. Zoidberg entonces quizas lo de pedirle que se mantenga mas regulado haya hecho lo de dejarlo mas "justo" el primario. Quizas la relacion de espiras sea menor la del primario, algo asi como colocar una resistencia de menor valor a la regulacion con zener.

PD1: Perdon por la falta de tecnisismos y por la falta de informacion detallada, insisto en que aprendi quemando, leyendo y preguntando, y a veces entiendo las cosas a mi manera, por lo que no puedo explicarlo de una mejor.

PD2: Me da curiosidad que digas "tio", eduardo... Jajajja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> PD2: Me da curiosidad que digas "tio", eduardo... Jajajja


Jaja ..es que por ahí suena medio irrespetuoso si digo "chabón", "tipo", etc... Tío es un parentezco nada mas (pero no es mi tío jajaja).


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A decir verdad, no le tengo tanta desconfianza a las latas sino al cálculo del primario. Estuve revolviendo la web y en alguna parte leí que si se satura un poco el núcleo mejora la regulación del trafo al costo de hacerlo trabajar "mas caliente"...y no decía mucho mas...y yo le había pedido que no cayera mucho la tensión bajo carga con el mensaje subliminal de que usara alambre gordo para los bobinados...no sea que haya hecho esto otro.



Se habla  de "regulación de un transformador", en función de la variación entre la tensión nominal de vacío de su secundario, y del mismo bajo carga máxima, y se mide en %  : ( Vv - Vc / Vv ) x 100, donde Vv: tensión de vacío, y Vc: tensión a plena carga.-
Un buen transformador debe estar +- en el 95% de regulación.-
Saturar un núcleo no mejora la regulación de un transformador, es al contrario, pues puedes mantener relativamente la tensión, pero a expensas de una perdida sustancial de la corriente.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Saturar un núcleo no mejora la regulación de un transformador, es al contrario, pues puedes mantener relativamente la tensión, pero a expensas de una perdida sustancial de la corriente.-


Acá encontré el link sobre la saturación (casi) del trafo. Era de ESP!!




__





						Transformers Part 2 - Beginners' Guide to Electronics
					

ESP. Transformers - Part 2 of an in-depth article on the operation of transformers for audio or power use.




					sound-au.com
				



No dá muchas explicaciones ni yo he mirado mucho los libros, pero lo dejo para que lo lean...si les interesa.

De todas formas, es una anécdota por que lo mío solo son suposiciones....


----------



## ni (Ago 5, 2020)

Ya que está esto, tengo este transformador que claramente tiene dos laminaciones diferentes una más delgada que la otra:



Mi pregunta es si el transformador sólo tuviera laminación de las más delgada, ¿Tendría menos pérdidas?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 5, 2020)

Es muy probable que no se pueda escapar de la posibilidad de rebobinarlos para esperar condiciones más favorables y confiables de funcionamiento, ya que por las mediciones de vacío que se han hecho y la temperatura que toman, se ven claramente saturados (le han pijoteado, al menos, vueltas de cobre).

Para que el transformador opere mejor (menor pérdida fija y menor temperatura), el volúmen ocupado por cada devanado (uno por el primario y otro por los dos semibobinados secundarios) debería ser prácticamente la mitad del volúmen libre de la ventana, para valores razonables de B (en torno a 10.000 gauss).

Según mis tablas, es un transformador 125 x 59, cuya potencia aparente máxima teórica es de 257 VA aprox. La sección efectiva del núcleo es de 17,92 cm2. Apilado de 112 chapas (de 0,50 mm de espesor cada una). El K resulta en 1,117.

Una estimación grosera para los Gauss a los que estaría operando sería hacer la proporción de 6,5 mm al espesor en mm de todo el arrollamiento primario (la suma de todas las capas), o haciendo proporción de resistencias a corriente contínua del primario (el medido contra 5,32 ohmios). Ejemplo: si espesor primario es 4 mm => 10.000 Gauss x 6,5 mm / 4 mm = 16250 Gauss. Ejemplo: si la resistencia medida a DC es de 4 ohmios => 10.000 Gauss x 5,32 mm / 4 mm = 13.300 Gauss. Estos dos ejemplos son considerando que el bobinador haya empleado densidad de 3 A / mm2 para ambos bobinados.

La resistencia de referencia de 5,32 ohmios surge de emplear alambre para el primario de 0,7 mm de diámetro o AWG 21 (densidad 3 A / mm2). Llevaría 120,53 metros de cobre en el primario. 216 mm de recorrido medio por vuelta de primario.

Los 6,5 mm son la mitad del espesor de la ventana. No se supuso aislación de préspan de 0,1 mm entre capa y capa (para simplificación de cálculos).

La estimación que he hecho para la corriente de vacío es de 0,082 A.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá encontré el link sobre la saturación (casi) del trafo. Era de ESP!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según ESP, para un trafo núcleo E-I de 200 VA, masa de 3,2 Kg, tiene pérdidas debidas al hierro de 42 W.

El núcleo del trafo 125 x 59 tiene masa de 2,633 Kg, lo que según ESP arrojaría 42 W x 2,663 Kg / 3,2 Kg = 34,56 W => 0,157 mA (220 VCA). Valor coincidente con lo medido.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 5, 2020)

La pérdida del núcleo que pone ESP para el trafo E-I de 200 VA, de 42 W, me parecen altas, sabiendo que luego deberíamos deducir además las pérdidas variables del cobre (que en algún punto de operación deberían igualarse a las fijas, por lo que se tendrían que esperar otros 42 W derrochados). No es muy convincente un rendimiento tan bajo en un trafo de alrededor del 58 %. Un valor más razonable de pérdidas para esa escala de potencia, serían del 7 % las fijas y otro 7 % para las variables (n de 86 %).

En el ejemplo que dí con resistencia DC de 5,32 ohmios, supone unas pérdidas variables de 14,57 W (entre ambos bobinados, si la densidad es similar en ambos alambres). Surge de una corriente por el primario de 1,17 A x 1,17 A x 5,32 ohmios x 2 (el 2 es porque las pérdidas variables del primario deberían ser iguales a las del secundario). Con una fija de 0,07 x 257,48 VA = 18,02 W. El rendimiento sería de 87,3 %.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 5, 2020)

Sí, coincido con diegojm1973 , es lo que expliqué antes en mensajes anteriores, pero con muchas menos palabras, creo que le estamos dando demasiadas vueltas a un par de transformadores simples, y de muy baja potencia, han estado mal calculados, o mal hechos, o un mix de ambas posibilidades, a calcularlos, y hacerlos de nuevo, y listo........


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 5, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Sí, coincido con diegojm1973 , es lo que expliqué antes en mensajes anteriores, pero con muchas menos palabras, creo que le estamos dando demasiadas vueltas a un par de transformadores simples, y de muy baja potencia, han estado mal calculados, o mal hechos, o un mix de ambas posibilidades, a calcularlos, y hacerlos de nuevo, y listo........



Es obvio que no sería sugerible que funcionen así, con una temperatura ambiente citada de 18 grados. Cuando los apure y la ambiente sea de 30 grados... cocina un huevo mientras escucha música.

Solo dí una pauta para que pueda verificar en cuánto podrían estar operando (con el método de la resistencia DC de referencia que calculé). Es rápido y simple. Cuando dás con bobinadores idóneos, no hay mayores problemas. Llevarle los cálculos para que te lo hagan como necesitás que sean, muchas veces no lo admiten y, eso también es entendible, ya que cada uno tiene su criterio y forma de trabajar (no admiten que les respires en la nuca cuando lo bobinan).


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 5, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Sí, coincido con diegojm1973 , es lo que expliqué antes en mensajes anteriores, pero con muchas menos palabras, creo que le estamos dando demasiadas vueltas a un par de transformadores simples, y de muy baja potencia, han estado mal calculados, o mal hechos, o un mix de ambas posibilidades, a calcularlos, y hacerlos de nuevo, y listo........


Exacto y de paso un par de golpes cariñosos con ellos en la cabeza al lumbreras que los bobino que no tiene NPI y que lleva a medio mundo devanandonos los sesos para solucionar su ineficacia...


ni dijo:


> Ya que está esto, tengo este transformador que claramente tiene dos laminaciones diferentes una más delgada que la otra:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194509
> 
> Mi pregunta es si el transformador sólo tuviera laminación de las más delgada, ¿Tendría menos pérdidas?


Ese transformador no te va a dar problemas pues lo uso Hernan Cortes en su expedición en el siglo XVI y se conserva hasta nuestros días....... Bromas a parte, acabas de comprobar por todos los mensajes de este hilo lo importante que es la correcta realización  de un trafo. Usar láminas de diferente grosor (que generan magnetismo diferentes) tornillos malos, barnices malos, cobre de pequeña sección (más baratos) barnices de los mismos de mala calidad (que se funden con el calor  y cortocircuito las espiras) eso en cuanto a la calidad de los materiales porque calcular mal las espiras de primario y secundario ya es para cargarse ES UN NIDO DE PROBLEMAS. Ese transformador en la foto no tiene buena pinta (poner láminas de distinto grosor es una chapuza tosca para abaratar costes y no es sólo una cuestión de  estética....) pero igual las apariencias engañan y te va magnífico.... Como ha hecho el Doctor es cuestión de experimentar,  lo más bello de esta afición.
Desconozco si es mejor más o menos delgadas PERO TODAS IGUALES PARA CREAR UN CAMPO MAGNÉTICO UNIFORME ADEMÁS DE LAS PÉRDIDAS DE FOUCAULT. 
UN SALUDO


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 5, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Exacto y de paso un par de golpes cariñosos con ellos en la cabeza al lumbreras que los bobino que no tiene NPI y que lleva a medio mundo devanandonos los sesos para solucionar su ineficacia...



Sí Juan Carlos , tal cual , en un rato subo una prueba con un trafito que hice hace tiempo, con laminación 125, como los de Zoidberg, pero con un apilado de 44 mm, un poco más chico, pero mejor para la prueba, cuanto más chico es un trafo más incovenientes tiene para disipar calor.
Lo tengo conectado en vacío, cuando se cumplan 2 horas, mido temperatura, informo y publico


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 5, 2020)

En Valencia España a 33 grados hemisferio Norte y verano. En Argentina 18 grados, en verano esos trafos DESTROZAN un FANTASTICO trabajo del Doctor.....


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 5, 2020)

Acá en Bs.As., ahora 23 grados, el trafito lleva 1 hora 40 minutos conectado en vacío, y ni mosquea, esta a 28,6 grados !
Veranito de Invierno !!! 🥵 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 5, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Sí Juan Carlos , tal cual , en un rato subo una prueba con un trafito que hice hace tiempo, con laminación 125, como los de Zoidberg, pero con un apilado de 44 mm, un poco más chico, pero mejor para la prueba, cuanto más chico es un trafo más incovenientes tiene para disipar calor.
> Lo tengo conectado en vacío, cuando se cumplan 2 horas, mido temperatura, informo y publico


Pues como está bien hecho apuesto  que no llega a 35 grados si la temperatura ambiente no llega a 20 grados. No recuerdo Gustavo si estabas en Buenos Aires o Córdoba.... En Salta debe hacer muuucho frío por la altura..


Rorschach dijo:


> Acá en Bs.As., ahora 23 grados, el trafito lleva 1 hora 40 minutos conectado en vacío, y ni mosquea, esta a 28,6 grados !


Escribíamos al mismo tiempo...... He ganado la apuesta!!!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 5, 2020)

Bueno, aquí va la prueba, luego de 2 horas de conectado en vacío, el diferencial  de temperatura es de *5,1 grados*.
Este en un trafo que hice para el probador de válvulas que todavía está en vías de construcción, 🤷‍♂️ !!!! : Construcción de un " Probador de Válvulas"




*Temperatura ambiente antes de conectar : 23 grados C*


*Temperatura del núcleo antes de conectar : 23,1 grados C*


*Temperatura del núcleo luego de 2 horas de conectado en vacío : 28,2 grados C*
​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 5, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Exacto y de paso un par de golpes cariñosos con ellos en la cabeza al lumbreras que los bobino que no tiene NPI y que lleva a medio mundo devanandonos los sesos para solucionar su ineficacia...



Solución simple no hay, porque el secundario está arrollado sobre el primario. De todos modos, si se verificara que faltan vueltas en el primario (por algún método de los citados), muy posiblemente falten también sus proporcionales en el secundario. Lo que sí podría salvar el día es que tenga el alambre adecuado según las densidades más propicias (entre 3 A / mm2 a 2,5 A / mm2, como mejor aún) y no haya sido sumergido en barníz aislante (lo que si bien es recomendable como práctica saludable, aquí sería mejor el haber obviado ese paso). Si ese fuese el caso, se compra la cantidad necesaria de cada alambre, similar al que ya haya, se agrega a cada bobinado ahorrando bastante dinero (aunque técnicamente no agrade la solución), ya que hoy cada trafo completo de esos deben estar por encima de $ 4.020 cada uno ($ 8.040 el par). Sé de un loco que una vez contó vueltas de una bobina emcapsulada (para acortar físicamente el largo de una antena) con la ayuda de una placa radiográfica.


Rorschach dijo:


> Bueno, aquí va la prueba, luego de 2 horas de conectado en vacío, el diferencial  de temperatura es de *5,1 grados*.
> Este en un trafo que hice para el probador de válvulas que todavía está en vías de construcción, 🤷‍♂️ !!!! : Construcción de un " Probador de Válvulas"
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194525
> ...



Por curiosidad ¿Tenés medidas del consumo en vacío? Me da una estimación de 0,061 A


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 5, 2020)

A sus órdenes   !!!, corriente de vacío : 37,28 mA !!! 

​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 5, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> A sus órdenes  !!!, corriente de vacío : 37,28 mA !!!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194530​



¿Es chapa de 0,35 mm Grano Orientado?


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 5, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Es chapa de 0,35 mm Grano Orientado?


No, es chapa GNO, grano no orientado de 0,50 mm, de 2 W de perdidas por Kg, ahí en en el post del probador de válvulas tenés todos los datos del transformador : Construcción de un " Probador de Válvulas"

Tené en cuenta que si empleara en este trafo, chapa de Grano Orientado (GO), por ejemplo, una M4 de 0,27 mm, la corriente de vacío caería a +- la mitad.-


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 5, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> No, es chapa GNO, grano no orientado de 0,50 mm, de 2 W de perdidas por Kg, ahí en en el post del probador de válvulas tenés todos los datos del transformador : Construcción de un " Probador de Válvulas"
> 
> Tené en cuenta que si empleara en este trafo, chapa de Grano Orientado (GO), por ejemplo, una M4 de 0,27 mm, la corriente de vacío caería a +- la mitad.-



Por eso te pregunté, ya que no hace zoom al hacer click en la foto y es difícil ver si son de 0,50 mm o de 0,35 mm.

De todos modos, es un bajo valor (está bueno eso). Estaría rondando el 4,3 % de la potencia máxima teórica para ese núcleo que sería para 190,811 VA o menos.

Ese trafo tiene 1,951 Kg de núcleo (carrete x 44). Según esos 2 W de pérdidas que citaste por Kg, me estaría dando 3,902 W de fija.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 6, 2020)

El problema de HUM del amplificador no es lazo de masa, sino que está en una inversión de la ubicación de los puntos homólogos de los secundarios. Una forma de verificar eso es medir en alterna alguna diferencia de potencial entre rails positivos de ambos transformadores bajo carga estática de los 8 amplificadores. Si surge diferencia, invertir un semibobinado en uno de los transformadores. Esto sería midiendo AC sobre líneas de DC.

Misma medición y consideración hacer con rails negativos.

Lo que podría quedar luego de la ubicación correcta de los puntos homólogos, es la ddp que pueda existir entre diodos de cada puente, como escalón de ruido inevitable (mV).

Es por ello que en BTL surge el inconveniente y más notorio sería con señal de audio en aumento . Para que después no digan que uno no sabe...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 6, 2020)

Haciendo un análisis más profundo para saber si podría existir la posibilidad que en el sistema puedan funcionar dos amplificadores en BTL libres de ruido (alimentando los integrados desde transformadores diferentes), llego a la conclusión que es imposible lograrlo en la práctica.

Como premisa, emulé el PSRR de un amplificador típico y lo consideré plano con la frecuencia (solo a fines prácticos). La implementación fué a través de dos simples resistencias, con una mínima diferencia de valor entre ellas. (1K y 1K001, en el ejemplo).

Luego, plantié el siguiente esquema, emulando los transformadores, puentes, condensadores y alguna carga entre ramas:



En ese esquema, van a ver que las fuentes de voltaje alterno simulan los semibobinados de cada transformador (en total 4, ya que son dos transformadores). En una de ellas van a ver un voltaje diferente (procurando simular una condición de desequilibrio para ver cómo reacciona el sistema). También se modificó el valor de una capacidad de filtrado, por lo mismo anterior.

Luego, voy a mostrar lo que se vería en el nodo 4 respecto a 0, en el nodo 3 respecto a cero y, finalmente, la diferencia que se produciría entre los nodos 3 y 8, los que emulan los amplificadores operando en BTL entre sí.

Las tres primeras gráficas corresponden a una situación ideal (de libro), con todos los elementos de las 4 fuentes exactamente iguales en valor:

V4 (ripple de rail positivo de transformador derecho):



V3 (ripple de fuente visto en la salida de uno de los amplificadores, más o menos a - 66 dB, como valor coherente posible de encontrar en un amplificador):



V3 - V8 (es lo que supuestamente obtendríamos entre las dos salidas de los amplificadores). El software muestra una diferencia en extremo baja (del orden de pV), aunque teóricamente debería ser una línea coincidente en 0 Voltios:



Ahora, incorporo algún desajuste arbitrario para ver qué sucede:

V4 (sigue prácticamente similar a la condición teórica, ya que no hay un cambio sustancial):



V3:



V3 - V8 (vean adonde se dispara, siendo que no se han incorporado tantos desajustes entre componentes):



Esto me hace concluir que no es posible hacerlo funcionar así sin ruidos. Aquí, la correcta ubicación de los puntos homólogos tampoco solucionan el problema y no pueden hacer nada para evitarlo. Pueden emular cualquier otra condición y el ruido será impredecible tanto en su amplitud como forma, acorde a las distintas combinaciones de desajustes que se puedan dar. El concepto clave está en que el ruido referido es diferente en cada amplificador y no pueden cancelarse nunca entre sus salidas (por alimentarse desde rails diferentes).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 6, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> han estado mal calculados, o mal hechos


Aprovechando el asunto y que además no encuentro bobinadores de trafos "chicos" todavía, me puse a revolver un poco de libros y web sobre trafos, por que a lo mejor tengo que precalcularlo yo para al menos tener una idea de que tan bien o tan mal está cuando alguien lo rehaga.

El primer asunto es que para trafos chicos todos hacen las mismas simplificaciones pero llegan a fórmulas con constantes diferentes que tiene mucho impacto en los resultados. Por ejemplo:

1- En el libro de trafos de Singer "pone" (por que no demuestra) la fórmula *Sn= 1.5 * SQRT( Pa )* --> la sección del núcleo es 1.5 por la raíz cuadrada de la Potencia aparente total, y valen para trafos de hasta 1kVA.

2- En este *documento de la UNMDP* llegan a la fórmula *Sn = SQRT( Pa )* --> la sección del núcleo es la raíz cuadrada de la Potencia aparente total y vale para trafos de hasta *2kVA* (en realidad casi casi que le da 1.1*SQRT(Pa) pero lo deja en 1 y yá).

Mas allá de los 40 años entre ambas publicaciones, si ustedes analizan como se llega a la ecuación anterior (página 7) van a ver que aparecen dos constantes que terminan reducidas a la que multiplica a la SQRT --> una es A=0.025 (que dicen que vienen de ensayos prácticos ) y la otra es *Bmax=1.2T=12000Gauss* (lo dice explícitamente) . Si usamos esta misma forma para obtener la ecuación del Singer se encuentra que *Bmax=8000 Gauss* ..asumiendo que A siga siendo 0.025, por que el resto de las constantes son invariables.

Luego, *en este hilo tuyo* mostrás muy bien como se calcula el trafo  pero siguiendo lo de arriba veo algunas cosas que me llaman la atención:
Vos elegís usar la constante en *1.2* por que no le vas a sacar mucha potencia --> bajo cuerda Bmax=9400 Gauss y la sección te dá 14cm2. Pero luego tomás Bmax=10000 por la calidad de las chapas (un 6% mas alto) y seguís los cálculos para la cantidad de espiras y le sumás un 9% más con lo que te quedan 800 espiras. Todo OK, pero si deshacés los números de atrás para adelante vas a ver que terminás con un Bmax=8850 Gauss  (un 12% menor) --> es casi lo mismo que haber considerado 1.5 en vez de 1.2, con lo cual Don Singer no está tan errado.

Visto esto y que voy a tener que precalcularlo yo (para reusar la chapa por que no tengo mas espacio), la pregunta es: por que el cálculo va y viene permanentemente con el valor de Bmax: que le agrego sección por el apilado , que le subo el Bmax por la chapa, que le bajo el Bmax por la cantidad de espiras ??? Digo, no está expresado así pero es lo que sucede en los números...

Pregunto por que desconozco las mañas del diseño de trafos y me parece que eligiendo un valor razonable de la Bmax (ponele 8500 o 9000) puedo calcular todo casi de corrido sin hacer tantas consideraciones (que insisto --> desconozco), sabiendo que se busca un trafo que regule razonablemente bien y no se hierva...por que vos le sumás el 6% por acá, le agregás el 9% por allá y eso lo sabés por tu experiencia, pero un neófito como yo debe tratar de evitar cosas en las que lo puedan guitarrear .

Ya sé que luego habrá que ajustar en base a los carretes, tamaño de ventana, diámetro de cables y todas esas cosas, pero supongo que eso ya no debe cambiar significativamente los parámetros finales.

Se puede hacer lo que te digo??
Gracias!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 6, 2020)

Tomando una misma designación de laminación (125, por ejemplo), el K que acompaña a la fórmula de Sn = K x Raiz (Potencia VA), resulta diferente acorde a cada espesor de apilamiento:

125 x 33 => K = 0.831
125 x 39 => K = 0.908
125 x 44 => K = 0,961
125 x 54 => K = 1.066
125 x 59 => K = 1,117

Es común que la mayoría de los textos citen entre 1 a 1.5, pero eso es una simplificación (aunque anda bien en la práctica, ya que existe correspondencia entre capacidad de manejo de potencia y K crecientes).

Para cada laminación resulta un K particular que es acorde a las proporciones que guarda y otros parámetros. Parten desde bajos valores para apilados pequeños hasta valores mayores para apilados grandes.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 6, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Aprovechando el asunto y que además no encuentro bobinadores de trafos "chicos" todavía, me puse a revolver un poco de libros y web sobre trafos, por que a lo mejor tengo que precalcularlo yo para al menos tener una idea de que tan bien o tan mal está cuando alguien lo rehaga.
> 
> El primer asunto es que para trafos chicos todos hacen las mismas simplificaciones pero llegan a fórmulas con constantes diferentes que tiene mucho impacto en los resultados. Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Quizás no hayan estado más calculados en función de la sección cuadrada del núcleo, pero puede que el bobinador haya llegado a una solución de compromiso, producto de que no le entraban los bobinados en la ventana de lam.125, si fuera así, podría haber optado por reducir el diámetro de los alambres, modificando la densidad de corriente A/mm2, pero no creo que haya hecho eso, porque vos te hubieras dado cuenta, y la otra opción es bajar el número de espiras del primario, y con ello el número de espiras del secundario, manteniendo siempre la relación de transformación, me inclino por esta última opción de lo que pudo haber ocurrido.-
En cuanto a la construcción de transformadores, la experiencia vale, en mi negocio, entre otras actividades, construimos y reparamos transformadores monofásicos, y trifásicos de hasta +- 30 kVA, ahora ya no lo hago, miro y si hace falta indico, en cuanto a los trafos chicos verás que lo sigo haciendo de hobby, pero por los finales de los años 70, tenía un taller de bobinados de trafos, con 2 bobinadoras automáticas para 10 carretes c/u, recuerdo que el último trabajo que realicé eran los bobinados para transformadores de poder para 5U4 (TV blanco, y negro).-
Por lo tanto a través de la experiencia, puedo indicar mentalmente +- hasta 1kVa, que sección, y cuantas espiras de primario, luego corrijo con las fórmulas.-



PD: Si puedes indicame las tensiones de los 2 secundarios, y la corriente máxima para cada uno de ellos, y fijate, si el primario y/o el secundario, o ambos, están bobinados a granel (random), o capa a capa, para los alambres tomaré una densidad de 2,5 A/mm2, con estos datos te indico si entran en la ventana de laminación 125.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 6, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> PD: Si puedes indicame las tensiones de los 2 secundarios, y la corriente máxima para cada uno de ellos, y fijate, si el primario y/o el secundario, o ambos, están bobinados a granel (random), o capa a capa, para los alambres tomaré una densidad de 2,5 A/mm2, con estos datos te indico si entran en la ventana de laminación 125.


Este trafo tiene dos secundarios cada uno con derivación, por que estaba prevista la posibilidad de disponer de una tensión mas alta...
La tensión de ambos secundarios es la misma y era de 19V (pero entrega 19.5). Esa es la derivación chica, el extremo de cada bobinado debería entregar 23V. Cada bobinado estaba "pensado" para entregar 4A con la derivación de 19V, que se quedaban un poco cortos con los de 23V pero como nunca iba a trabajar a máxima potencia... Entonces ponele *23V 4A* por bobinado.

Quise pasarte el diámetro del alambre pero es imposible medirlo sin desarmar medio ampli y medio trafo. Comparando con la graduación de un calibre, el diametro del secundario es de 1mm y un poco más (1.2mm parece), y el primario es de mas o menos el 35% de eso. No tomés estas medidas como verdaderas...pero se acercan un poco...

Ahhhh....no se vé capa de separación aislante entre capa, pero los cables no parecen estar "desordenados" en cada capa.

*Edito:*
Buscando la lupa para mirar los bobinados encontré estos protectores térmicos de 70ºC (que quilom.. de cosas que tengo guardadas):



Tal vez se pueda lograr un poco mas de vida para los trafos....al menos hasta que junte la tutuca para los nuevos.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 6, 2020)

23 V 4 A x 2 = 184 VA, tomando una densidad de 2,5A/mm2, el alambre esmaltado para el primario debiera ser de 0,65 mm de diámetro, y los secundarios de 1,40 mm de diámetro, con un primario de 574 espiras repartidas en 10 capas, y aisladas c/u con mylar de 0,05 mm, y los secundarios de 60 espiras cada uno repartidos en 2 capas cada uno, también aislados c/u con mylar de 0,05 mm , luego aisladas las tres bobinas unas de otras con mylar o presmyl de 0,20 mm,* entra todo, justiniano*, *pero entra*.- ( en los cálculos de ocupación, le dí 0,05 mm más de diámetro a los alambres por el espesor del esmalte).-
P.D.: El número de espiras del primario lo calculé en función de la sección neta de tu núcleo, y 10000 gauss.-


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 6, 2020)

Tiro la estimación mía:

3 A / mm2
10.000 Gauss

0,60 mm para primario
1,30 mm para secundario

553 vueltas primario, en 68 espiras por capa, 9 capas, espesor total primario de 6,31 mm (con préspan de 0,1 mm entre capas)
116 vueltas secundario, en 31 espiras por capa, 4 capas, espesor total secundario 5,91 mm (con préspan de 0,1 mm entre capas + 0,3 mm entre primario y secundario)

Altura total bobinado = 12,22 mm (espacio ventana 13 mm)

Las pérdidas variables estarían un poco por encima de 10,2 W a pleno. Las fijas... dependerá de la calidad de esas chapas.

Resistencia primario = 7,284 ohmios

Resistencia total secundario > 0,318 ohmios



diegomj1973 dijo:


> La resistencia de referencia de 5,32 ohmios surge de emplear alambre para el primario de 0,7 mm de diámetro o AWG 21 (densidad 3 A / mm2). Llevaría 120,53 metros de cobre en el primario. 216 mm de recorrido medio por vuelta de primario.



Yo había estimado eso, de modo que arrojaba 120,53 metros / 0,216 metros = 558 vueltas, así que no andaba lejos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> 23 V 4 A x 2 = 184 VA, tomando una densidad de 2,5A/mm2, el alambre esmaltado para el primario debiera ser de 0,65 mm de diámetro, y los secundarios de 1,40 mm de diámetro, con un primario de 574 espiras repartidas en 10 capas, y aisladas c/u con mylar de 0,05 mm, y los secundarios de 60 espiras cada uno repartidos en 2 capas cada uno, también aislados c/u con mylar de 0,05 mm , luego aisladas las tres bobinas unas de otras con mylar o presmyl de 0,20 mm,* entra todo, justiniano*, *pero entra*.- ( en los cálculos de ocupación, le dí 0,05 mm más de diámetro a los alambres por el espesor del esmalte).-
> P.D.: El número de espiras del primario lo calculé en función de la sección neta de tu núcleo, y 10000 gauss.-


Gracias Rorschach por tu aporte!!!! Me has calculado todo el trafo!!!! 



Rorschach dijo:


> en vista que debes cambiar los puentes KBPC3510, que últimamente, entre truchos, y o mala calidad, fallan bastante, sugeriría una opción de colocar un disipador a cada uno de los 4 puentes, puede ser que los aletados, con todo ya hecho no entren, pero se puede hacer uno solo para los cuatro, con una planchuela de aluminio de 6 mm de espesor, y del largo tal cual como están montados, de esa manera también se uniforma la temperatura, y su disipación, yo lo he hecho, con buenos resultados


Sabés que probé meter la planchuela de aluminio que tengo (3mm) abajo de los puentes, pero los terminales de los puentes quedan muuuuuuuy cerca del blindaje electrostático de los trafos y uno toca. Esta muy justo el calce de todo y aunque puedo aislarlo queda medio peligroso.
Por suerte no calientan nada los puentes sujetos al chasis así que por ahora los voy a dejar así hasta que cambie los trafos y pueda apartarlos un poquito.

Gracias igual por la idea!!


----------



## trapiche (Ago 7, 2020)

Dr. no se si te sirva pero bueno, mi humilde aporte:
calculadora simple de trafos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2020)

trapiche dijo:


> Dr. no se si te sirva pero bueno, mi humilde aporte:
> calculadora simple de trafos


Está buena la calculadora!! Da resultados globales muy parecidos a los de Rorschach


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 8, 2020)

Cuando ponen este hilo como fijo?, porque aca hay data para hacer dulce!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2020)

Para matar un poco el embole de los trafos decidí hacer una simulación equivalente eléctrica (como hice con los disipadores) para ver si podía predecir el comportamiento térmico del trafo, por que el análisis térmico que hace Singer no me sirve (claro...yo ya tengo el trafo hecho).

Así las cosas, recurrí al amigo LTSpice y adapté el modelo de los disipadores a este del trafo, que es muchísimo mas sencillo. Con algunas búsquedas de datos en la web y algunos cálculos fáciles llegué a este modelo:

*Cn *es la capacidad calorífica del núcleo que yo tengo y *Rth-na* es la estimación de la resistencia térmica núcleo-aire (en las condiciones reales de mi amplificador) evaluada a partir de los ensayos que me pidió Rorschach.

Si esto está "bien" hecho se debería lograr que los resultados de la simulación se aproximen (bastante) a lo que yo obtuve en la práctica, y el primer resultado es este:

Esta simulación refleja mi último ensayo, donde arranqué con 18ºC en el núcleo del trafo, la corrí para 10000 segundos --> son 2.8 horas (2hs 48m) que es un poco mas de lo yo estuve, y fíjense que el cambio de temperatura (curva *verde*) entra en régimen permanente sobre los 6000 segundos (1h 40m) y  el 95% de la temperatura máxima se alcanza apenas pasada la primer hora.  

Ahora con esto puedo evaluar lo que sucede con el trafo cuando el amplificador opera...como amplificador. Cuando haga mas pruebas les traigo los resultados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2020)

. . .  Y ponerle carga equivalente y medir temperatura con tapa cerrada ? Para hacer la curva real ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2020)

Medir con tapa cerrada está medio difícil por que no tengo termocupla ni tester que la use, así que no puedo validar nada, pero la carga equivalente es lo que voy a hacer mas tarde o mañana. Primero debo evaluar como se comporta solo con la carga de los capacitores de la fuente, por que de esa forma puedo validar el modelo ya que sé que en 2hs llegó a 53ºC. Si sale OK, le meto carga, que es mas o menos fácil por que solo hay que "modular" la fuente de corriente *Ppn*...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2020)

La tapa solo apoyada , levantás medís , volvés a bajarla . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2020)

Sip..se puede hacer algo como eso   
Luego hay que realimentar la temperatura a la fuente Tamb para ir incrementándola a medida que aumenta la del trafo...
Espero poder encontrar la relacion entre ambas.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 9, 2020)

Si he interpreted o bien lo expuesto recientemente, ese trafo se comporta como los buenos coches.... Coge temperatura y se estabiliza..... Si es así bendito sea....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2020)

Opción 2 : cargar el amplificador con cargas ficticias (para evitar las quejas brujeriles) y medirlo completo  Idem con la tapa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2020)

Pensaba simular el caso mas desfavorable para las dos parejas en BTL conectadas a un solo trafo. Es relativamente simple estimar/simular el consumo en situaciones (mas o menos)reales.


Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Si he interpreted o bien lo expuesto recientemente, ese trafo se comporta como los buenos coches.... Coge temperatura y se estabiliza..... Si es así bendito sea....


Es un sistema físico, así que para una potencia dada, tarde o temprano debe llegar al equilibrio con el ambiente. La idea es analizar, para cada potencia, a que temperatura llega en el equilibrio: si es muy alta, estoy complicado, pero si nó es asi tengo tiempo de buscar bobinadores...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2020)

Simularía si no lo tuviera en mano  , al tenerlo en mano , directamente lo probaría-mediría  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 9, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Simularía si no lo tuviera en mano  , al tenerlo en mano , directamente lo probaría-mediría  🤷‍♂️


Totalmente de acuerdo, Doctor dale buena música y caña y a ver como se comporta......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, Doctor dale buena música y caña y a ver como se comporta......


Estuve escuchando musica con 4 canales (medios y agudos) durante una hora y media, y si bien no medi la temperatura por que estaba cerrado, el chaperío estaba apenas tibio, pero como no conozco los parámetros de transmisión en la chapa de la caja no le dí mucha bola. Por eso quiero hacer la simulacion...
Imaginen que ambos trafos estaban a mas o menos 53°C.


----------



## rulfo (Ago 9, 2020)

¿No sería bueno prepararle un poco de ventilacion? 
Según veo esta todo cerrado, con algo de ventilacion pienso que no deberías de tener ningún problemas..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> ¿No sería bueno prepararle un poco de ventilacion?


Eso es parte de lo que quiero averiguar, por que requiere un rediseño de la base y de la tapa para permitir el flujo de aire y facilitar la refrigeracion por convección....y no hay mucho espacio en la base para hacerlo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 9, 2020)

Agujerearlo por donde se pueda por arriba y por abajo tanto como sea posible dará un nefasto resultado estético pero un GRAN resultado térmico.......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2020)

Por arriba no hay problema, el asunto es por abajo....casi no hay espacio libre excepto junto a los trafos, que si bien es bueno puede debilitar la resistencia de la chapa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Simularía si no lo tuviera en mano  , al tenerlo en mano , directamente lo probaría-mediría  🤷‍♂️


Pero hay una diferencia importante entre 2:30 hs de medición y 5 segundos de simulación 
Las constantes de tiempo térmicas suelen ser muuuy grandes. Y simulando puedo ver hasta donde llegaría la temperatura sin necesidad de hervir los trafos .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2020)

Bue.... ya vimos que el modelo de simulación cumple con la temperatura del trafo en vacío según las mediciones (estas son las pérdidas en el hierro mas 166mW disipado en el cobre --> se desprecia por que la del Fe vale 35.2W). Ahora voy a intentar meter las pérdidas en el cobre para ver hasta donde se calienta el trafo cuando le hacemos pasar corriente a los bobinados. Lo que sigue es la simulación de un solo secundario a plena carga (4A):

Ahí se puede ver que la corriente eficaz extraída del secundario a plena carga son 5.4A (10.8A para ambos secundarios). Como no tengo idea de la resistencia del secundario para calcular la potencia disipada vamos a reducir esta corriente al primario del que sí conozco su resistencia (la medí cuando diseñé el apaga-pulsos y vale 6.5 ohms) y ahí vamos a calcular la potencia disipada:
k=11.1111
Ip = Is / k = 10.8A / 11.1111 = 0.972A
A eso le sumamos los 160mA de consumo de la corriente magnetizante y nos queda *Ip = 1.132A*
la potencia disipada por el cobre del primario resulta Wpp = (Ip^2) * Rp = (1.132^2) * 6.5 = 8.33W
Don Singer demuestra que bajo ciertas limitaciones, las pérdidas del primario y del secundario son iguales, con lo que pérdida total vale el doble de la del primario: *Wpt = 16.66W*
Ahora viene la misma simulación térmica de antes, solo que le agregamos las pérdidas (máximas) en el cobre. Si consideramos la misma temperatura inicial de 18ºC nos sale esto:

Y si suponemos una temperatura ambiente de 30ºC que es lo que suele hacer en verano en un ambiente cerrado a menos que encienda el aire acondicionado, resulta esto otro (claro, 12ºC mas arriba ):


Digamos todo:
1- Yo no sé que tan exacta es mi obtención del valor de pérdidas en el cobre, por más que "suene" razonable, por que debería haber hecho un ensayo de cortocircuito para determinarlas experimentalmente...pero como no tengo un Variac, vamos nomás con la simulación, el Singer y algunos datos medidos.
2- La condición de plena carga permanente durante 2 horas es completamente irreal, y no hay parlante que la soporte (no de los que yo tengo al menos). Para una escucha a volumen alto (al mango) con un rango dinámico de 10dB (bastante comprimida), la corriente media debería ser tres o cuatro veces (o más dependiendo de la música) inferior a la máxima usada en la simulación. Si simulamos esta condición (Imax=1A) =>1.97A de un secundario del trafo que resultan en 3.44W de pérdidas totales en el cobre y nos queda:

Lo cual es bastante bueno y parece que los sobrecalentamientos están bastante acotados.

Yo no me creo esto del todo, por que ya he medido 53ºC con el trafo solo cargado con los capacitores y la corriente de polarización estática de los cuatro TDA7294 (mas o menos 220mA), así que estimo que no es tan descabellado pensar en llegar cerca de los 65ºC de temperatura del núcleo en una escucha prolongada a alto volumen y con el gabinete cerrado (aún no simulo eso  ) .

Aparentemente, esto me permite rearmar el amplificador y usarlo sin mucho problema a mis niveles normales de escucha hasta que encuentre un bobinador que sea capaz de seguir el diseño que gentilmente me proporcionó Rorschach.

Voy a tratar de validar esto (y simular lo que me falta), pero no creo que el efecto final sea muy diferente...

Continuará.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2020)

Esto lo traigo por que medio que lo había prometido: es la elevación de la temperatura interna del gabinete sin ventilación, tal como está ahora.
El modelo no es muy real por que la temperatura ambiente no está realimentada para elevar la temperatura del trafo, pero al menos permite ver la elevación final de temperatura a distancias de 5, 10 y 15 cm de un trafo, donde esta ultima ya es la distancia al disipador.

El circuito no está perfecto pero se parece bastante. Lo unico que no he realimentado la temperatura del aire a la ambiente por que se arma un loop de cálculo que el LTSpice resuelve pero muuuuuuy lentamente y gastando disco a lo tonto. Otro día lo veré con mas detalle, por que esto no aporta mucho.

El circuito de simulación es este, que usa las "behavioural sources" del LTSpice...que son muy útiles  

Como verán, la fuente de "radiación" Prad usa la Ley de Stefan-Boltzman para vincularse a la temperatura del trafo....un despelote importante e incompleto.
Y tenemos la temperatura a 5cm del trafo:


A 10cm del trafo:


y a 15cm del trafo (contra el disipador...lo que es cuento por que ahí calientan los TDA7294) a esos no los metí en la simulación.


Como se vé, a medida que me alejo del trafo aumenta la *diferencia de temperatura* (mirar donde dice: ": Diff(Cursor2-Cursor1) ->Vert:") entre el trafo y el aire, cosa obvia por que la transmisión es por radiación.

Suposiciones:
1- La distribución de temperatura en la masa de aire interna al gabinete es isotérmica, lo que es mentira por que no hay nada que"revuelva" el aire.
2- Los disipadores están fríos y el aire caliente no los afecta.
3-Las chapas del gabinete no se calientan.
4- El calor de cada trafo no tiene influencia en el trafo vecino.
5- La emisividad es de 0.7 (por que no tengo idea de a que asociarla dado el color del núcleo del trafo   )

Lo que dicen estas simulaciones es lo que ya imaginábamos: Lo que esté cerca del trafo se vá a poner mas caliente que lo que esté un poco mas alejado. Pssss...gran descubrimiento.
Probablemente las temperaturas sean un poco mas alta que lo que predicen los cálculos, pero no parece que nada vaya a incinerarse ni que al alambre se le destruya la aislación. Por supuesto que es un embole tener un trafo que caliente tanto, pero si no rompe nada puedo buscar el bobinador (ya encontré uno, pero.....) y rehacer los trafos cuando junte un poco de tutuca.

Continuará.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2020)

Digo yo , el frente tiene un montón de lugar , poner dos ventiladores con haaarmosas rejillas , uno sopla , el otro chupa ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> el frente tiene un montón de lugar


El frente "parece" que tiene lugar, pero el ancho real son 42cm y 12 de alto. De estos 42 hay 30 ocupados por los filtros y los modulos de dos amplificadores. De los 12 que quedan hay 6 cm reservados para los cables de entrada a los filtros y el botón de encendido.
De los 12 de alto ni hablemos....😢

Hay que verlo por dentro...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2020)

Poné foto , yo solo había visto dos leds 


Aqui la traje , entran cuatro ventiladores  !















						Cooler Pc 8x8 Cm 12v. Buje 25mm 3p Titan A10-24 - $ 600
					

FOTO REALCOOLER PC, TITAN 12V. 8X8 CM 25MMPRESENTACIÓN: CAJA CARTÓNINFORMACIÓN:COOLER PARA PCMARCA TITAN, MODELO: TFD-8025M12SMEDIDAS: 8x8 CM. ALTURA 25MMRODAMIENTO: BUJECONECTOR DE 3 PINESAMPERAJE: 0.11ACONSUMO: 1.32WVELOCIDAD: 2500 RPMFLUJO DE AIRE: 25.02 CFMNIVEL DE RUIDO: <28 dBAVIDA ÚTIL...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Aqui hay mas , fijate consumo y ruido : Cooler Pc 8x8 Cm 24v Buje 25mm 3p Titan A10 24 - Coolers y Ventiladores Coolers para PC en Mercado Libre Argentina


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 12, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné foto , yo solo había visto dos leds
> 
> 
> Aqui la traje , entran cuatro ventiladores  !
> ...



Acordate que usa contrafrente. Lo que se ve no es el frente en si.

Aunque ese espacio, si esta abierto arriba/abajo/lados, puede servir


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui la traje , entran cuatro ventiladores  !


Naaaa....no entra nada...


----------



## ricren (Ago 13, 2020)

Dr Z:
Con relacion a la temperatura interna: En el año 2004 construi 3 gabinetes muy parecidos al que hiciste. Creo que con los mismos disipadores. Los gabinetes los hice totalmente cerrados, de aluminio. Los trafos los compre en Alamtec. Cada uno lleva 8 amplificadores con 3875.

Con moderada carga el interior era una estufa, los transformadores parecia que calentaban mucho. Hasta me queje en Alamtec. Le saque la tapa de arriba y la temperatura volvio a ser logica. Lo que quiero decir es que independientemente que tus trafos trabajen mas frios o calentes, la acumulacion de calor en el interior si es cerrado va a ser muy considerable. Aun con esa disposicion de disipadores.
Los segui usando sin la tapa superior y muchos años despues los desarme y les hice agujeros abajo y dos agujeros arriba.  No tenia mucho espacio abajo, pero salieron 8 agujeros de 2 cm de diametro abajo. Ya con eso la conveccion puso las cosas en orden.
Es un incordio desarmar todo, pero me parece que lo tendrias que considerar. Si queres te subo fotos de como hice la tapa de arriba que me llevo bastante laburo con mis modestas capacidades "metalurgicas".

Aca esta el link del articulo que hice en su momento:





__





						The Multiclone
					

After a year building different versions of gainclones I had around something like 7 stereo versions in different places. And since now I’m on summer vacations I thought it was time to build the finished versions.   My needs are a little bit different of the average GC builder, because I’m using...




					www.diyaudio.com


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2020)

Sisi, tal cual. La temperatura interna finalmente iguala a la de lo mas caliente, que son los trafos en este caso.
Si tenes fotos me ayudarian.
Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2020)

Me doy cuenta que no tenés ganas de ponerle ventiladores . . .  pero . . .  sólo deberías trabajar con el frente , ahí entiendo que entrarían perfectamente un chupa , un sopla


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2020)

Ahí puede ser, pero no de 80mm por que no entran sin mover los LEDs --> hacer percha el frente.
Si uso los chiquitos de 50mm podrían entrar, pero esos mueven muy poco aire y con bastante bulla....ademas solo hay 5mm hasta el frente....y poner rejilas de ventilador en el frente...no vá estéticamente.
Por eso, no es que no quiera poner ventiladores, el problema es sopesar todas las ventajas y desventajas, incluyendo el costo.
Ventiladores de 80mm tengo dos o tres nuevos, los he medido y no caben en el contrafrente sin hacer un destrozo estético/mecánico importante. Fijate la foto el ventilador ese está quemado    ):

Ni hablemos del frente....

Lo que estoy pensando, en base al comentario de @ricren es perforar la tapa (quedan 3.5cm hasta los trafos) y hacer huecos en el contrafrentre. Con eso podría lograr una entrada de aire que ventile los rectificadores y los trafos, y eventualmente asistir la convección con un ventilador en la tapa y a pocas vueltas...pero le tengo cosa al ruido de los ventiladores....

Y encontré esto, tambien del Fiat 147, que es un poquito mas ancho que lo que ocupan los trafos:


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 13, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaa....no entra nada...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194889



7cm  en cierta ocasión use uno de estos en un Amp y quedo 🥶 Ventilador de refrigeración de flujo cruzado, Amplifier Cool Turbo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> 7cm  en cierta ocasión use uno de estos en un Amp y quedo 🥶 Ventilador de refrigeración de flujo cruzado, Amplifier Cool Turbo.


Gracias!!
Por ahora voy a intentar usar solo refrigeración pasiva, por que si luego cambio los trafos no tiene caso usar ventilación forzada  🤷‍♂️
Ya he tomado las medidas y debo hacer un agujero en la tapa de 80 x 210mm (fácil con la amoladora) y usar *esta rejilla* para disimularla en forma mas o menos decente  (ojo que es quitar casi un sexto de la tapa).

Ya compré otro tarro de pintura negro satinado en aerosol, de la misma que está pintado, para reparar/repintar lo que sea necesario, y ahora falta analizar donde van los huecos en el contrafrente para la entrada de aire fresco...aunque ya tengo definidos los pocos lugar donde puedo "ahuecar". Desarmar el ampli no es una opción por que solo puedo hacer huecos pequeños (8mm) casi pegados a la base del nucleo de los trafos y temo que eso debilite la chapa donde recibe la mayor carga (y nó...nó me voy a poner a analizar el esfuerzo de carga para saber si se raja la base o nó, eso hace muchísimos años que no lo calculo).

*PD:* Los tornillos de sujección de la rejilla pasan "de casualidad" sin asentarse en los PCB de los conmutadores ST/BTL...


ricren dijo:


> Aca esta el link del articulo que hice en su momento:


Moooiiiii buenooooo !!!!
No lo había visto nunca   

Por que no seguiste el hilo??


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 13, 2020)

Eduardo , si la tapa la haces con chapa peforada?






Yo compre hace unos dias,  0,7 mm 2 metros x 1 metro, 3.000 pesos.
Podrias comprar solo lo que necesitas, estructuralmente se la rebanca.
Me habian sobrado dos buenos pedazos y se los di a mi cuñado, que lastima, te los mandaba por encomienda.


----------



## ricren (Ago 13, 2020)

Dr Z, mañana le saco fotos a uno de los amplificadores y a la noceh las subo.
Yo creo que solo con conveccion vas a andar bien.
Ventiladores chicos nunca. (opinion personal. Ruido y poca eficiencia, tienen mantenimiento, etc).
Considera que despues de todo el laburo titanico que hiciste, desarmar el amplificador y perforar  abajo y arriba  es solo un dia de trabajo y te va a dar un gran beneficio. Y si se debilitara la base siempre se puede reforzar. Es preferible a tener que usar ventilacion forzada.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 13, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias!!
> Por ahora voy a intentar usar solo refrigeración pasiva, por que si luego cambio los trafos no tiene caso usar ventilación forzada  🤷‍♂️
> Ya he tomado las medidas y debo hacer un agujero en la tapa de 80 x 210mm (fácil con la amoladora) y usar *esta rejilla* para disimularla en forma mas o menos decente  (ojo que es quitar casi un sexto de la tapa).
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194918
> ...




Si usas la tapa de una base refrigerante de Laptop son económicas


----------



## ricren (Ago 13, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Moooiiiii buenooooo !!!!
> No lo había visto nunca
> Por que no seguiste el hilo??



2004. Argentina.  Plena post crisis del 2001. Recien estabilizando el flujo de trabajo en el estudio de postproduccion. Ni tiempo disponible. Con decirte que los amplificador funcionaron sin la tapa de arriba por años (por el error de hacerlos cerrados) hasta que hubo tiempo para terminarlos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2020)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Eduardo , si la tapa la haces con chapa peforada?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está buena la idea!!! 
Es más, tengo un pedazo de chapa perforada que compré hace años. La voy a buscar para ver que tamaño tiene, pero me parece que es bastaaaante delgada. La chapa que tiene la tapa tiene un espesor de 1.6mm (chapa 16) por que se banca la presión lateral de los disipadores (junto con el frente y el fondo) y además sostiene el fondo (junto con la base) a todo lo ancho para que no se flexe al poner y sacar la fichas. Si viene chapa perforada así de gorda sería una buena alternativa...


ricren dijo:


> Dr Z, mañana le saco fotos a uno de los amplificadores y a la noceh las subo.
> Yo creo que solo con conveccion vas a andar bien.
> Ventiladores chicos nunca. (opinion personal. Ruido y poca eficiencia, tienen mantenimiento, etc).
> Considera que despues de todo el laburo titanico que hiciste, desarmar el amplificador y perforar  abajo y arriba  es solo un dia de trabajo y te va a dar un gran beneficio. Y si se debilitara la base siempre se puede reforzar. Es preferible a tener que usar ventilacion forzada.


Nonono, la idea es usar refrigeración pasiva hasta donde sea posible y de ahí, si no alcanza, asistirla con un ventilador de 80mm a pocas vueltas.
El ventilador lo puedo activar con un circuito a tal efecto o mediante los protectores a 70 °C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2020)

La encontré!!!! Pero es muy chica (44 x 15.5cm)   , lo bueno es que tiene 1.4mm de espesor y se aguanta la aplicación!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La encontré!!!! Pero es muy chica (44 x 15.5cm)   , lo bueno es que tiene 1.4mm de espesor y se aguanta la aplicación!!!


Lo intenté y no vá: es imposible hacer coincidir los huecos de sujección con alguna parte sólida de la malla. La unica forma es hacer una tapa especial con bordes sólidos donde sujetar los 8 tornillos....que embole.☹


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2020)

Bueeee...dejemos de dar vueltas y le hagamos el agujero para ventilar los trafos.
Amoladora y disco de 0.8mm hace esto:

Agujerito importante   ...veamos como calza:

pastilla pastilla... y ahora disimulamos el agujero:

Como decía un tío "mas feas las he visto y se han casado"... y sin tener que repintar la chapa: no tiene ni un rayón 

Lo próximo es preparar los agujeros para que entre el aire...pero esos van en el frente... 🤫🤫

*PD:* Estuve probando el ruido en la nueva configuración Dual-Quad y no hay ni un ruido . He cruzado cables entre ambos grupos de 4 amplificadores, he mezclado cables de amplificadores dedicados a woofers, medios y tweeters, y no hay ruido, he puenteado las masas de ambos grupos con el blindaje de los cables de señal...ya no sé que más probar. Si lo conecto y empieza a hacer bulla, le voy a tapar la rejilla con silicona y lo voy a dejar encendido hasta que se "hirva".


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 14, 2020)

Grande Doctor!!!!! Y con carrocería Fiat!!!!!


----------



## ricren (Ago 14, 2020)

Parece que llegue tarde para mostrarte las fotos de las respiraciones. Ya vi que hiciste un buen agujero. 
De todas maneras te muestro como lo tuve que resolver con el metal desplegado que tenia. No me salio muy prolijo que digamos, es el limite de mi tecnica. Que es bastante limitada por cierto.
Lo que intente es que los agujeros de abajo coincidan con las aberturas superiores y eso hizo mucha diferencia en el balance termico. Ahora trabajan apenas templados. Tambien utilize el mismo procedimiento para los monoblocks de 500W y tambien trabajan frios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Parece que llegue tarde para mostrarte las fotos de las respiraciones. Ya vi que hiciste un buen agujero.


Naaaaa.....ya estaba decidido hacer el hueco, solo que tuve un par de horas libres y aproveché para ganar algo de tiempo. Yo hice el hueco en la zona que levanta mas temperatura.



ricren dijo:


> Lo que intente es que los agujeros de abajo coincidan con las aberturas superiores y eso hizo mucha diferencia en el balance termico. Ahora trabajan apenas templados. Tambien utilize el mismo procedimiento para los monoblocks de 500W y tambien trabajan frios.


Eso está buenísimo!!!!
Pero vos tenés "bastante espacio" disponible para los agujeros. Yo no tengo casi nada por que están montados los protectores de parlantes...
Subo un par de fotos para que se vean "los huecos":
1- La izquierda: esa está mas o menos...

2- La derecha: en esta los cables bloquean un poco


El problema es que el espacio disponible a los costados del trafo son 18mm antes de que tapen los PCB (acordate que yo debo ventilar los trafos, por que hasta ahora los TDA calientan poco), y la única solución sería cortar un rectángulos de 18x80mm en cada una de estas zonas, por que entre ambos trafos no hay ventilación libre por los cables que pasan por el medio.
En ambos casos la única zona interesante es al costado del puente rectificador, por que ahí hay casi 35x35mm...
Voy a probar que sucede liberando la entrada de aire por el frente. Si no hay caso, voy a tener que desarmar el ampli o llevar a rebobinar los trafos...si es que consigo quien lo haga.
La otra que estoy pensando es quitar los trafos y demas cosas y reemplazar la fuente por una SMPS que se las aguante: me va a salir mas barato por que tengo un par de núcleos para 1 kW, tengo una parva de diodos rápidos de 12 o 16A, tengo un par de TL494 nuevos y creo que un 3524 nuevo también...y el resto es poca plata. Lo grave es el tiempo que eso se va a demorar, así que quiero armarlo tal como está, ventilarlo un poco para que aguante y recién ponerme con la fuente...siesque...

Gracias por las fotos!!! 

*PD1:* Vos armaste los gain-clone cableados sobre el chip??

*PD2:* que era lo que levantaba calor en tu ampli: los trafos o los LM???
.


----------



## ricren (Ago 14, 2020)

Dr Z,
Mi mejor sugerencia seria levantar con separadores lo que este cerca del piso y hacer aunque sea 2 o 3 agujeros de cada lado. Donde se pueda.  Ojo: Entiendo perfectamente lo que representa hacer eso y el odio que provoca armar algo y despues desarmar. Estuve en esa misma situacion. Exacta. Años despues desarme los amplificadores y les hice agujeros abajo. Como son 3, hice distintos patrones de agujeros a cada uno para experimentar. Pasado en limpio: Aun con solo un par de agujeros abajo y arriba el balance termico cambio brutalmente. Se necesitan los de abajo, aunque sean pocos.


*PD1:*_ Vos armaste los gain-clone cableados sobre el chip??_
Si, no tenia ni tiempo ni paciencia para hacerles un impreso, Por otra parte es tan simple el circuito que se aguanta perfectamente sobre los pines. Lo mas pesado que son los dos capacitores de decoupling de 2200x50 por chip estan sostenidos por una pieza de madera perforada que corre a lo largo del disipador. 
Hace 16 años que los 24 amplificadores andan 24 horas por dia sin ningun problema.

*PD2:*_ que era lo que levantaba calor en tu ampli: los trafos o los LM???_
Los LM trabajan frios, el bias que usan es minimo. Y los disipadores alcanzan perfectamente aun a pleno regimen. Los 4 puentes de diodos disipan atornillados a la base que es aluminio. Aun asi nunca note que calienten. 
Los trafos trabajan tibios. segun el tecnico de Alamtec es por diseño (se habran ahorrado algun moneda en la fabricacion tal vez? ). Y esa moderada temperatura, con el gabinete totalmente cerrado al final levantaba mucho. Nunca algo bruto, pero no me da tranquilidad la electronica caliente. Para que si podes evitarlo. A partir de ese momento nunca hice un amplificador totalmente cerrado. Uno aprende de sus errores.
.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2020)

Hola , y hacer una ventana abajo y poner ésta chapa atornillada y los transformadores por encima elevados unos milímetros ?:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hola , y hacer una ventana abajo y poner ésta chapa atornillada y los transformadores por encima elevados unos milímetros ?


Mepa que es algo complicado... tengo que pensarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2020)

Lo pensé porque comentaste que era rígida (1,4 mm) y entonces podría sostener bien los transformadores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 15, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo pensé porque comentaste que era rígida (1,4 mm) y entonces podría sostener bien los transformadores


Esa ya la tengo anotada     
Si mi idea de "ventilación" no funciona voy a ir con esa otra.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hola , y hacer una ventana abajo y poner ésta chapa atornillada y los transformadores por encima elevados unos milímetros ?:


O hacer algunos agujeros estratégicos debajo de los transformadores (unos 10mm de diámetro) y separar un poco los transformadores del piso, si es que no lo están, estos haciendo "Chimenea" con similares en parte posterior o superior del *Zoidberg *gabinete



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me doy cuenta que no tenés ganas de ponerle ventiladores . . .  pero . . .  sólo deberías trabajar con el frente , ahí entiendo que entrarían perfectamente un chupa , un sopla


Por favor mantengamos la seriedad del tema y no nos descarriemos a temas de índole sesual  


​


----------



## ricren (Ago 15, 2020)

Tampoco hace falta enorme rigidez en la chapa de base. En los lugares donde estan anclados los trafos se pueden poner patas adicionales que complementen las otras cuatro que seguramente ya tenga el gabinete. Eso es lo que yo hice, le puse solo una pata mas debajo de cada trafo y ya el peso y el esfuerzo quedo repartido.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 16, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueeee...dejemos de dar vueltas y le hagamos el agujero para ventilar los trafos.
> Amoladora y disco de 0.8mm hace esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194989
> Agujerito importante   ...veamos como calza:
> ...



El caso es que viendo el pedazo de núcleo que tienen ( creo que de los más anchos que he visto) buenas láminas, uniforme y aparentemente perfectamente ensamblado, debe de tener un problema de espiras o diámetro del alambre porque en los trafos, el tamaño SÍ IMPORTA y esos por su aspecto NO DEBERÍAN INMUTARSE....... Misterios de la electrónica.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> debe de tener un problema de espiras o diámetro del alambre


Sisi, el principal problema debe ser la cantidad de espiras del primario, que al ser menor que el necesario provoca una inducción muy alta y eso aumenta las pérdidas en el hierro. El problema del diámetro del cable también existe, por que según los cálculos de Rorschach la resistencia del primario debería ser alrededor de los 5 ohms y tienen 6.5 ohms, lo que con menos vueltas da a entender un diámetro mas pequeño. Y eso es todo lo que puede deducirse con lo que he medido hasta ahora. Para un análisis cuantitativo debo desarmar el trafo para contar las espiras, o hacerle un hueco al núcleo y meterle adentro un sensor de efecto Hall para medir la inducción. Como ambos son ensayos destructivos y me quedo sin trafos (y sin amplificador) estoy dando todas estas vueltas para poder usarlos hasta que los haga rebobinar.

Por otra parte, voy a experimentar (a fin de cuentas eso es lo divertido) si se puede contener la elevación de temperatura ambiente interna del gabinete con el agujero de ventilación de la tapa y unos agujeros en el frente:

Ya sé que no es lo mejor, pero tengo la idea que si desarmo todo y lo vuelvo a armar me voy a mandar algún moco, así que hasta que mis predicciones sobrenaturales indiquen otra cosa voy a probar de esta forma....que algo debe ayudar...


----------



## trapiche (Ago 16, 2020)

*Dr. Zoidberg *y no has pensando bobinarlo tu mismo?
Mas entretenimiento aun...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2020)

Alguna vez lo pensé, pero no tengo ningun tipo de herramienta para hacerlo, ni la experiencia necesaria.


----------



## trapiche (Ago 16, 2020)

Para hacer un par "artesanal" lo que mas se necesita es paciencia y ganas....(la tarea ideal para ir tomando una birra al lado):




y de paso lo haces como dios manda..


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 16, 2020)

Yo con las ma.nazas que tengo, la poca paciencia y la birra a la segunda vuelta mando el transformador a tomar por *[Pasó Fogo y me corrigió ].*.... Sorry.


----------



## trapiche (Ago 16, 2020)

jjaja, yo hice un par y ahora apenas "chatarree" algo me armo uno para un amp. de 100w X 2
A diferencia del video yo puse el carrete con un taco de madera con un agujero para girarlo mas fácil...y nada, solo a contar...
Dr. Zoidberg para tu aplicación creo que un toroide te hubiera ido mejor....creo.
saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 16, 2020)

Trapiche me acabo de ver el video entero y me he fijado (no lo había hecho) que se. corta y aparece con un par de centímetros de arrollamiento.......!!!!!!!! Ese hombre empezó a enrrolar alambre antes del COVID, se ha tirado el confinamiento y aún sigue bobinandooooooo!!!!!!!!!! Es mi ídolo, quiero un hijo suyo.... 
También te advierto, escribo desde España y creo que estas en Argentina, que aquí tuvimos la Santa Inquisición, que castigaba como hereje a aquel que se apartaba de la ortodoxia cristiana..... Pues bien, en Buenos Aires tenemos a Gustavo (Roschard) y en Mejico a Diego (Diegomj) que son los Santos Inquisidores de la iglesia de los transformadores y quemará en la hoguera al hereje del video por apartarse de la ortodoxia del arrollamiento de transformadores........ 
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2020)

trapiche dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg para tu aplicación creo que un toroide te hubiera ido mejor....creo.


Si, seguro que uno o dos toroides iban mejor, pero tenía que encargarlos a Rosario o BsAs por que acá nadie los conoce. De todas formas, una vez ajustado el cableado no parece haber ruido por campo disperso del trafo, asi que por ahí voy zafando...aún con lo mal construidos que están...

Antes de la pandemia "encontré" un trafo incinerado pero con el núcleo en aparente buen estado. Tenía ganas de probar bobinarlo para algo útil...pero aún no se que cosa util hacer...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 16, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, seguro que uno o dos toroides iban mejor, pero tenía que encargarlos a Rosario o BsAs por que acá nadie los conoce. De todas formas, una vez ajustado el cableado no parece haber ruido por campo disperso del trafo, asi que por ahí voy zafando...aún con lo mal construidos que están...
> 
> Antes de la pandemia "encontré" un trafo incinerado pero con el núcleo en aparente buen estado. Tenía ganas de probar bobinarlo para algo útil...pero aún no se que cosa util hacer...


Doctor empieza a bobinar a mano y para cuando termines tienes mil proyectos pensados, seguro.....
P. D. : Echaba de menos darle trabajo a Fogo..... Un abrazo Fogonazo!!!


----------



## trapiche (Ago 16, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Trapiche me acabo de ver el video entero y me he fijado (no lo había hecho) que se. corta y aparece con un par de centímetros de arrollamiento.......!!!!!!!! Ese hombre empezó a enrrolar alambre antes del COVID, se ha tirado el confinamiento y aún sigue bobinandooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


¿Será? 
de todas formas yo hice uno de 2700 y pico de vueltas y aquí estoy vivo, tengo la mano sana, y la mente tranquila....


Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> quiero un hijo suyo....





Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> También te advierto, escribo desde España y creo que estas en Argentina, que aquí tuvimos la Santa Inquisición, que castigaba como hereje a aquel que se apartaba de la ortodoxia cristiana..... Pues bien, en Buenos Aires tenemos a.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2020)

No tengo un amor particular con hacer transformadores así que dentro de las posibilidades le esquivo, en los que bobiné me crucé con 2 problemas.
1) Al no poseer algún sistema de bobinado medianamente mecanizado la prolijidad *NO *sobraba. 
2) Mi mono-neurona posee un funcionamiento muy disperso y frecuentemente perdía el conteo, lo que se soluciona muy fácil con algún cuenta vueltas de un grabador de cassette caído en desgracia. 😉


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2020)

La única vez que bobiné algo fué un trafito de un aislador Dc-Dc...que debería tener 30 vueltas.
Me dió tanto asco el resultado que le tuve que pedir a la patrona que lo bobinara ella 🤷‍♂️
No me imagino tirando 600 vueltas ordenadas....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2020)

Bien, luego de tres horas de prueba de funcionamiento en reposo, con algunos parlantes y señales conectados y la tapa cerrada, se encuentra lo siguiente:

1- Cero zumbido en los parlantes, salvo un muuuy pequeño HISSSS en uno y un ruido medio raro en el otro pero hay que pegar el oído al parlante para escucharlo (este ultimo tiene 93 dB SPL vs el otro que tiene 87dB).

2- Temperaturas medidas con el termómetro infrarrojo a una temperatura ambiente de 17ºC
*Frente:* 18.4ºC (no corren peligro los pegotes que difunden la luz de los LEDs)
*Tapa:* 26.2ºC (la chapa)
*Rejilla de ventilación de la tapa:* 35.7ºC (las ranuras)
*Fondo:* al centro del panel hay 31.4ºC, a los costados hay 27.0ºC..me parece medio exagerada la diferencia pero es lo que dice el termómetro.
*Disipadores:* 29.4ºC
Si uno pone la mano sobre la rejilla de ventilación de la tapa se siente una muy leve corriente de aire caliente, con lo que parece que la convección está funcionando.

Evidentemente, el calor radiado por los trafos eleva la temperatura ambiente interna del gabinete, pero parece que la ventilación generada por la convección impide que siga aumentando indefinidamente. Seguramente si hubiera hecho los huecos en la base de los trafos esto hubiera mejorado un poco, pero en la medida que circule aire y salga "llevándose" el calor parece funcionar.

Por lo pronto, un agradecimiento especial a @ricren por su sugerencias sobre ventilar el gabinete.  
Tengo que seguir midiendo, pero será mañana y ya con música


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2020)

Veo como "Muy promisorios" los resultados, particularmente que se forme efecto "Chimenea" y se renueve el aire dentro del gabinete.

En mis épocas  "Bolicheriles" en que fabricaba equipos para locales bailables, simulaba las peores condiciones posibles cubriendo el equipo con una frazada + máxima potencia y con una una dummy load  .
Luego de algunos años de terapia abandoné las prácticas de sadismo 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> simulaba las peores condiciones posibles cubriendo el equipo con una frazada + máxima potencia y con una una dummy load .


Bueeeeee....mas que "peores condiciones posibles" eso pinta a "le doy hasta que agarre fuego"!!!
🥴🥴🥴🥴🥴🥴🥴


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2020)

En este momento llevo dos horas y media escuchando música a volumen mas alto que normal. Los disipadores de los subwoofers están a 29°C, la rejilla de ventilación a casi 31°C y el resto de las superficies por debajo de 23°C.
El ampli funciona MUY bien, tiene cero ruidos (al menos 100% imperceptibles a mas de 3cm de los parlantes).
El sonido es completamente diferente al conjunto de amplis anteriores, pero no mejor ni peor....solo diferente...en especial los medios....

Voy a seguir un rato mas con Journey y me voy a dormir despues de "The unforgiven" de Metallica.

PD: vi por ahí un comentario respecto a que el hummm que tenía era de no se que cosa rara de señales de AC sobre la DC de los trafos. Aclaro que no es así para que nadie persiga fantasmas y confirmo que la técnica de dual-quad con dos ground-loop-breakers es 1000% efectiva.
PD2: y mantengo lo que dije hace tiempo: "Si no sabés, no te metás".

Buenas noches!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 18, 2020)

Pues si no se ha disparado la temperatura ya, no lo hará.... A disfrutarlo.


----------



## ricren (Ago 18, 2020)

Dr Z, 
Felicidades por la conclusion del amp que por lo visto ya esta siendo disfrutado. De eso se trata.
abz.
R.

PD: en cambio yo me estoy dado contra la pared con unos LM4562 demasiado temperamentales para mi gusto.Ja.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2020)

Gracias @ricren!!! Tu aporte fué muy importante   



ricren dijo:


> en cambio yo me estoy dado contra la pared con unos LM4562 demasiado temperamentales para mi gusto.Ja.


Que te sucede con esos AO??? Son bastante parecidos a los 5532 en cuanto a conexiones y supresión de oscilaciones.


----------



## ricren (Ago 18, 2020)

Estoy haciendo un pre y nunca los habia usado. Tienen un poco de inestabilidad con el circuito que funciona bien con OPA2134. Pero ya lo discutiremos en otra parte para no contaminar este hilo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2020)

Sip...capacitor de 10pF o por ahí en paralelo con la resistencia de realimentación... considerando un buen diseño del PCB y desacoples de la alimentación.
Con eso normalmente se zafa.

Mis conversores ST/BTL eran super estables con el TL072 y el OPA2134, pero con los 5532 y los 4562 tuve que meter "creo" que 22pF para estabilizarlos.
Al final quedaron los 5532 con los caps y son re-tranquilos.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 19, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Trapiche me acabo de ver el video entero y me he fijado (no lo había hecho) que se. corta y aparece con un par de centímetros de arrollamiento.......!!!!!!!! Ese hombre empezó a enrrolar alambre antes del COVID, se ha tirado el confinamiento y aún sigue bobinandooooooo!!!!!!!!!! Es mi ídolo, quiero un hijo suyo....
> También te advierto, escribo desde España y creo que estas en Argentina, que aquí tuvimos la Santa Inquisición, que castigaba como hereje a aquel que se apartaba de la ortodoxia cristiana..... Pues bien, en Buenos Aires tenemos a Gustavo (Roschard) y *en Mejico a Diego (Diegomj)* que son los Santos Inquisidores de la iglesia de los transformadores y quemará en la hoguera al hereje del video por apartarse de la ortodoxia del arrollamiento de transformadores........
> Un saludo.



Buen día Juan Carlos  ! , sí, yo soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina, pero Diego (Diegomj1973) también es de Argentina, de la Ciudad de Marcos Juárez, Provincia de Córdoba .
Abrazo !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 19, 2020)

Pues estaba convencido ( y errado ) de que Diego era y estaba en Chiapas, Méjico..... gracias por la aclaración y un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2020)

Bueno...les dejo una foto del ampli de 8 canales ya instalado y 100% operativo desde hace una semana. Tuve que desarmar el viejo ampli de 40+40W para reparar un zumbido que la transparencia de este nuevo amplificador puso en evidencia y que luego de 12 años ni tenía idea donde podía estar, pero fué muy evidente sin la tapa y el PCB de la fuente...y lo que aprendí con este ampli, claro.

Probablemente tenga que reajustar el ASP por que hay algunas pequeñas diferencias en los agudos, pero el funcionamiento global es excelente, y la potencia de los amplificadores excede, por mucho, lo necesario.

PD: son muy buenos los TDA7294.... muy buenos    

PD2: la simulación de los disipadores es MUY parecida a la realidad y se comportan tal como la simulación predecía.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 30, 2020)

Yo sé que no hay que promocionar un post propio desde otro thread, pero con toda la larga discusión sobre los problemas de los trafos, la evidente necesidad de rebobinarlos, la propuesta de hacer un bobinado DIY y los recálculos que gentilmente me proporcionó el maestro @Rorschach , les dejo acá el link a un post muy viejo donde subí el scaneo del Método Simplificado de cálculo de transformadores del libro de Singer:





						Calculo, diseño y construcción de transformadores
					

hola amigo tengo un problema de transformadores en el calculo deseo que me ayuden urgente tengo un motor de 70 amp  de 40 hp y es de 380 a mas voltios aca por donde vivo no hay ese voltaje hay de 220 voltios y quiero hacer un transformador que me eleve el voltaje a 440 voltios y es trifasica...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Me tomé la libertad de replicar el cálculo de mis trafos y resulta igual al de Rorschach     
Lo que no sale es su recomendación sobre aislantes y espesores recomendados...pero bué...ahí está el valor de su inestimable experiencia. 
Gracias Rorschach!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> _*Yo sé que no hay que promocionar un post propio desde otro thread, *_pero con toda la larga discusión sobre los problemas de los trafos, la evidente necesidad de rebobinarlos, la propuesta de hacer un bobinado DIY y los recálculos que gentilmente me proporcionó el maestro @Rorschach , les dejo acá el link a un post muy viejo donde subí el scaneo del Método Simplificado de cálculo de transformadores del libro de Singer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si la referencia es para aclarar una duda que pareció en algún otro tema no hay problema   

Distinto sería, por ejemplo, si en un tema sobre reparación de licuadoras publicas una referencia a lo "Lindo" que te quedaron tus gabinetes de sub-graves 🤦‍♂️


----------

